# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  بحث فى جرائم السرقة

## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]فهرس البحث
المــوضـــــــــــــــوع
الباب الأول
جريمة السرقة
ومشكلاتها القانونية و القضائية والعملية
ماهية السرقة.
السرقة لغة.
السرقة شرعاً.
السرقة قانونا.
أركان جريمة السرقة.
الركن المادي لجريمة السرقة .
المشكلات القانونية والعملية المترتبة على تعدد وتنوع صور الاستيلاء
المشكلة الأولي:- جريمة السرقة وتنوع صور الاستيلاء أو الاختلاس .
المشكلة الثانية:- جريمة السرقة ومشكلة حيازة الشيء المسروق
أسباب البراءة المستندة إلى نفي واقعة الاختلاس لثبوت حيازة الشيء المزعوم سرقته للمتهم بارتكاب جريمة السرقة 
أسباب البراءة المستندة إلى نفي واقعة الاختلاس لثبوت أن المجني عليه سلم المتهم الشيء المزعوم سرقته.
شروط التسليم الإرادي النافي لجريمة السرقة 
أولا :- أن يكون التسليم إراديا 
ثانيا :- أن يكون التسليم من شخص له صفه على الشيء المسلم 
ثالثا :- أن يكون التسليم ناقلا للحيازة وليس مجرد تسليم مادي 

المشكلة الثالثة :- جريمة السرقة والشروط اللازمة فى الشيء المسروق ( محل جريمة السرقة )
قيمة الشيء المسروق وأثره على قيام جريمة السرقة 
سرقة المنقول وسرقة العقار 
صور المنقول وأشكاله ( المواد الصلبة ، السائلة ، الغازية )
سرقة الأشياء المحرمة دوليا 
ملكية المال المنقول لغير السارق المختلس 
المالك السارق 

المشكلة الرابعة :- الوضع الخاص والمتميز لبعض الأموال كمحل وموضوع لجريمة السرقة 
الأموال المباحة 
الأموال المتروكة 
الأموال الضائعة
القصد الجنائي 
الشروع فى جريمة السرقة
عقوبة جريمة السرقة
دفوع البراءة فى جريمة السرقة الممارسة العملية للدفاع و فى ضوء قضاء محكمة النقض معلقا عليه

الباب الثاني
جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي

المبحث الأول : مقدمات التعامل مع جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي 
المشكلة الأولي : هل التيار الكهربائي مال ؟ ، هل التيار الكهربائي منقول ؟

المشكلة الثانية : اختلاس التيار الكهربائي التيار الكهربائي بين سرقة المنقول وسرقة المنفعة.

المشكلة الثالثة : ملكية التيار الكهربائي.

المبحث الثاني : أركان جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي
الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي
صور الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي
الصور الأولي
سرقة التيار الكهربائي من مصدره المباشر
الصورة الثانية
سرقة التيار الكهربائي من مصدره المباشر مع وجود عداد.
الصور الثالثة
تعطيل العداد عن أداء وظيفته ( تعطيل كلي ، تعطيل جزئي)
الصور الرابعة
تجاوز عدد اللمبات المصرح بها للزينات

القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة التيار الكهربائي 

المبحث الثالث : الشروع فى جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي
المبحث الرابع : عقوبة جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي
المبحث الخامس : مخالفات الكهرباء 000 عقوبتها
المخالفات الواردة باللائحة التجارية لشركة الكهرباء وعقد التوريد.
المخالفة الأولي
استعمال التيار الكهربائي فى غير الغرض وطبيعة المكان وملحقاته الواردة بعقد التوريد 00 عقوبتها.
المخالفة الثانية
عمد المحافظة على العدادات والأجهزة أو تغيير موضعها المحدد لها بمعرفة الشركة 000 عقوبتها.
المخالفة الثالثة
منع مندوبي الشركة من القيام بأعمال المراقبة أو الصيانة أو الإصلاح أو التعديل التي تراها الشركة لازمة 000 عقوبتها.
المخالفة الرابعة
زيادة الأحمال عن القدرة المنصوص عليها فى عقد التوريد دون الرجوع إلى الشركة 000 عقوبتها.
المبحث السادس : التظلم والتصالح فى جرائم سرقة التيار الكهربائي
- كيفية اكتشاف واقعة سرقة التيار الكهربائي ، أو أحد المخالفات الواردة باللائحة التجارية أو بعقد التوريد.
- الإجراءات التالية لضبط واقعة سرقة التيار الكهربائي 
- كيفية حساب قيمة التيار المسروق
- التظلم من قرار شركة الكهرباء
- التظلم كنظام اختياري 
- وقت تقديم التظلم 
- شكل التظلم وشروطه
- إعادة تقدير الغرامة
- التصالح مع شركة الكهرباء
- الغرامات ( المبالغ اللائحية )

الباب الثالث
سرقة التليفون

الفصل الأول : جريمة سرقة التليفون والخط
مفهوم سرقة التليفون ( الجهاز – الخط )
ضبط جريمة سرقة الخط التليفون والتحقيق فيه
أركان جريمة سرقة خط التليفون
العقاب على جريمة سرقة الخط التليفون 
العلاقة التعاقدية بين المشترك والهيئة القومية للاتصالات
أولا :- حقوق والتزامات الهيئة القومية للاتصالات.
ثانيا :- حقوق والتزامات المشترك ( المجني عليه )
عقوبة جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني

الفصل الثاني : جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول " الجهاز – الخط – الشريحة"
الوضع المتميز لجريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول التليفون المحمول كمنقول مركب
أولا :- التليفون المحمول – الجهاز 
ثانيا :- الشريحة الإلكترونية
ثالثا :- الخط التليفوني 
رابعا :- سرقة الرصيد 
أركان جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول 

صور السرقة في هذه الجريمة 

الصورة الأولي : اختلاس التليفون المحمول ( كجهاز )
الصورة الثانية : اختلاس التليفون المحمول بالخط
الصورة الثالثة : اختلاس الشريحة الإلكترونية
الصورة الرابعة : اختلاس الرصيد
القصد الجنائي لجريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
عقوبة جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
الوسائل القانونية والعملية لضبط سرقة التليفون المحمول
النظام القانوني للاشتراك فى خدمات التليفون المحمول


الباب الرابع
سرقة المياه والغاز
الفصل الأول : جريمة سرقة المياه 
- الماء كمحل لجريمة السرقة
- ملكية المياه
- الدولة وملكية المياه
- التحول المائي 
- ملكية المياه المعدنية 
- أركان جريمة سرقة المياه
- عقوبة جريمة سرقة المياه

الفصل الثاني : جريمة سرقة الغاز الطبيعي
فصل خاص في مذكرات الدفوع في جرائم السرقة[/align]</span>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مقدمة 
لو كانت الحاجة مبررا كافيا للسرقة لتنازعنا فيمن يحاكم الأخر ، صحيح أن الفقر أب شرعي للجريمة وانه حليف الشيطان وانه دائما مساهما فعالاً في جرائم كل البشر إلا انه يظل لجريمة السرقة كينونة خاصة من حيث كونها أحد الجرائم التي أنزل الله تعالي فيها حداً . 

وبقدر أهمية القصاص من السارق بقدر أهمية البحث عن أسباب برأته ، لهذا أصدرنا هذه الطبعة من مؤلفنا جريمة السرقة تناولنا فيه بشكل علمي مبسط ودقيق أحكام هذه الجريمة وأجبنا علي التساؤل الذي يشغل بال كل محام وهو ما هي أوجه الدفاع في جريمة السرقة وكذلك الدفوع الخاصة بهذه الجريمة .

ومتابعة منا للتطور الذي يلف حياة البشر فقد تعرضنا للمستحدث من جرائم السرقة ونعني بها جرائم سرقة التليفون وسرقة المحمول وسرقة المياه والغاز الطبيعي ، ومن قبل تعرضنا لدراسة مستفيضة عن جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي .

تقسيم 

الباب الأول : جريمة السرقة
الباب الثاني : جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي.
الباب الثالث : جريمة سرقة التليفون.
الباب الرابع : جريمة سرقة المياه والغاز الطبيعي.
فصل خاص : في مذكرات الدفوع في جرائم السرقة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ

الباب الأول : جريمة السرقة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ماهيته السرقة


السرقة لغة ( [1]) 

السرقة لغة أخذ المال خفية.
فيقال سرق منه مالا ، سرقة مالا ، سرقا ، وسرقة.
ويقال سرقة أي أخذ ماله خفيا . فهو سارق.
والجمع سرقة ، وسراق ، وسروق.
ويقال سرق صوته أي بح . فهو مسروق.
ويقال سارق السمع أي سمع متخفيا.
ويقال استرق الشيء أي سرقة.
ويقال استرق السمع واسترق النظر.


السرقة شرعا (2)
السرقة شرعا أخذ مال معين المقدار ، غير مملوك للأخذ ، من حرز مثله خفية. فلجريمة السرقة لدي جمهور الفقهاء شروط هي :
1. وجود مال منقول معين المقدار.
2. ملكية هذا المال المنقول لشخص معين.
3. اختلاس هذا المال بمعرفة شخص أخر بقصد تملكه.



السرقة قانونا 

عرف القانون كل من جريمة السرقة والسارق فى نص المادة 311 من قانون العقوبات المصري حين نص " كل من اختلس منقولا مملوكا لغيره فهو سارق "

- فالسرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه.
- والسارق هو كل من اختلس مالا منقولا مملوكا لغيره بنية تملكه.


أركان جريمة السرقة


دراسة أركان جريمة السرقة وبيان دور المحامي :
الغاية من دراسة أركان جريمة السرقة هي بيان أركان وعناصر هذه الجريمة من الناحية القانونية ، ولا شك أن ذلك هو المدخل الطبيعي للدفاع لإعداد خطته ، فلجريمة السرقة أركان لا تقوم بدونها ولا بدون أحدها ، وإذا افلح الدفاع فى نفي وجود هذه الأركان أو أحدها ترتب على ذلك اعتبار الوقعة ليست جريمة سرقة .

ومن خلال تعريف جريمة السرقة بأنها اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه يمكننا تقسيم جريمة السرقة إلى ركنين أساسين :- 
أولا
الركن المادي لجريمة السرقة

يقصد بالركن المادي فى جريمة السرقة ما يتطلبه القانون فيها من عناصر مادية ملموسة يمكن إدراكها بالحواس ، ويتمثل الركن المادي فى جريمة السرقة فى واقعة الاختلاس ، ويقصد بالاختلاس(1) الاستيلاء على الشيء " المنقول " بغير رضاء مالكه أو حائزة ، فالمتهم بالسرقة اختلس مالا منقولا مملوكا لغيره رضائه أو رضاء حائزة. 

فالسرقة فى جوهرها اختلاس ، والاختلاس اعتداء على حيازة منقول بنقل هذه الحيازة نقلاً غير مشروع من حوزة الشخص المجني عليه إلى حوزة المتهم بالسرقة ، نقلاً غير مقترن برضاء المجني عليه ، وعلى ذلك فلا يعد الشخص مرتكبا لجريمة سرقة إذا تجرد فعله من نقل الحيازة بشكل كامل ومطلق ، وعلى حد تعبير وتعريف قضاء محكمة النقض للركن المـادي لجريمة السرقة ( فعل اعتداء الجاني على حيازة المجني عليه للمال وانتزاعه أو أخذه أو الاستيلاء عليه بإدخاله فى حيازته الكاملة المطلقة دون رضاء حائزة ).
[ نقض جنائي – طعن رقم 2694 لسنه 69 ق جلسة 1/2/2000 ]

والواقع أن تعريف جريمة السرقة بأنها اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير لقصد تملكه يثير على المستوى العملي – فى سبيل البحث عن سبب لبراءة المتهم من جريمة السرقة – أربع مشكلات قانونية وعملية شديدة الأهمية.

المشكلة الأولي 
جريمة السرقة وتنوع صور الاستيلاء أو الاختلاس.


إذا كان الاختلاس يعني الاستيلاء على حيازة المنقول بغير رضاء صاحبه أو حائزة بقصد تملكه فان ثمة التساؤل :
هل للاختلاس صور أو أنماط محددة 000؟

عرف المشرع السرقة بأنها اختلاس 000 والاختلاس استيلاء على حيازة المنقول بغير رضا صاحبه أو حائزة بقصد تملكه إلا أن صور الاستيلاء أو أشكاله الواقعية يصعب أن لم يستحيل ضبطها وحصرها ولذا يقع فعل الاختلاس بأي صورة من صور الاعتداء على حيازة المنقول بنقله الحيازة إلى المختلس أو السارق بقصد التملك ، ففي جريمة المنقول بنقله الحيازة إلى المختلس أو السارق بقصد التملك ، ففي جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي قد يتمثل ركن الاختلاس فى مد – السارق – سلكا – لتزويده بالكهرباء من الكوفريه مباشرة ودون مروره بالعداد ، كما قد يتمثل فى إحداث خلل بالعداد حتى لا يسجل الاستهلاك الفعلي أو الحقيقي أو غير ذلك من الصور.
وفى جريمة سرقة المياه أو الغاز الطبيعي فان ركن الاختلاس قد يتمثل فى إحداث خلل بالعداد حتى لا يسجل الاستهلاك الحقيقي ، كما قد يتمثل فى الحصول على المياه أو الغاز الطبيعي بوصلة خارجية سابقة على العداد.

وفى جريمة سرقة خط التليفون ( العادي ) قد يتمثل ركن الاختلاس فى مد – السارق – سلكا إلى كابينة الخطوط ( البوكس ) وقد يتمثل ركن الاختلاس فى قطع المتهم سلك التليفون الخاص بالمجني عليه والاستيلاء عليه لنفسه ، كما قد يتمثل فى استعانة المتهم بأحد أجهزة الاتصال عن بعد – دون مد أسلاك – خاصة فى ظل ثورة وسائل الاتصال الحديث.

وفى جريمة سرقة خط التليفون ( المحمول ) ، قد يتمثل ركن الاختلاس فى استيلاء المتهم على عدة المحمول ذاتها وبداخلها الخط صالح للاستعمال فيقوم باختلاس المكالمات ، كما قد يتمثل فى اختلاس المتهم للشريحة المودعة لتليفون المحمول واستعمالها فى إجراء الاتصالات بجهاز محمول أخر ، وقد يتمثل الاختلاس كذلك فى الدخول على خط التليفون المحمول بواسطة شبكة الإنترنت وإجراء المكالمات أو اختلاس الرصيد كله.

المشكلة الثانية 
جريمة السرقة ومشكلة حيازة الشيء المسروق.


جريمة السرقة ومشكلة حيازة الشيء المسروق.

أوضحنا أن الركن المادي لجريمة السرقة لا وجود له إلا إذا اختلس المتهم مالا منقولا مملوكا للغير بقصد تملكه ، وأن الاختلاس يقتضي التعرض لحيازة الشيء المسروق بسلب هذه الحيازة ، ولذا فان نقطة البداية فى رسم خطة الدفاع فى جريمة السرقة هى البحث عن حيازة الشيء المسروق وبالأدق هل كانت حيازة الشيء المسروق للمتهم قبل المجني عليه.


أسباب البراءة المستندة إلى نفي واقعة الاختلاس لثبوت حيازة الشيء المزعوم سرقة للمتهم بجريمة السرقة
يترتب على الربط بين مفهوم الاختلاس ومفهوم الاعتداء على حيازة المال المنقول عدة أثار هامة هي 000
لا جريمة سرقة مع الحيازة الكاملة للمنقول.
براءة المتهم بالسرقة إذا كان حائزا للشيء المسروق حيازة كاملة.

لا حديث عن جريمة سرقة إذا كان الشخص – المتهم – حائزا للشيء المسروق حيازة كاملة ، فالحيازة الكاملة من ناحية دليل على قيام الملكية(1) ومن ناحية أخرى أهم تنفي فعل الاختلاس بما يعني الاستيلاء على المنقول ، فالمنقول موجود أساسا فى حيازة الشخص يباشر ويمارس عليه كافة سلطات الملكية ، وعلى فرض الحكم لغير الحائز بملكية الشيء المسروق فان ذلك لا يعد دليلا على السرقة ، لأن السرقة لا يتصور إلا بنزع كامل للحيازة (2) والحيازة كانت للمتهم ، ومن هنا تدق التفرقة الدقيقة التي طالما أثيرت بين الحيازة والملكية. 


وقوع جريمة السرقة من الحائز العارض.
الحيازة العارضة للمنقول لا تتعارض مع مفهوم الاستيلاء أو الاختلاس.

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]إذا كانت الحيازة الكاملة للمنقول تنفي السرقة ، لأن الحيازة الكاملة من ناحية دليل على الملكية ، ومن ناحية أخرى لاستحالة تصور حصول الاستيلاء أو الاختلاس لأن المنقول فى حيازة المتهم ، فان الحيازة العارضة لا تتعارض مع تصور فعل السرقة أو الاختلاس فالخادم أو العامل حيازته لما تحت يده أو المسلم إليه – منقولات ومستلزمات إنتاج ، حيازة عارضة ، فالاختلاس الواقع فى هذه الحالة يكون جريمة سرقة.

أسباب البراءة المستندة إلى نفي واقعة الاختلاس لثبوت أن المجني عليه سلم المتهم الشيء المزعوم سرقته 


جوهر الاختلاس وكما ذكرنا نزع الحيازة ، فكل سرقة فى جوهرها وأساساها نزع لحيازة المنقول ، ولذا فان التسليم ينفي الاختلاس لأنه يعني نقل إرادي للحيازة ، على أنه يشترط فى التسليم أن يكون إراديا وأن يكون عن وعي وإدراك وأن يكون ناقلا للحيازة الكاملة أو الناقصة 000 وعلى ذلك يمكن الدفع بانعدام ركن الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة إذا كان المال المنقول سلم للمتهم ولم ينزع الأخير حيازته – إلا أنه يشترط بصحة هذا الدفع بانتفاء الاختلاس وتحقق الاستلام ما يلي 000

أولا …أن يكون التسليم المال المنقول تسليما إراديا.
الدفع بانعدام جريمة السرقة لانتفاء ركن الاختلاس بتسليم المنقول للمتهم تسليما إراديا.

عرف قضاء النقض المقصود بالتسليم الإرادي للمال المنقول – النافي للاختلاس أو لنزع الحيازة بأنه ( التسليم الذي ينفي ركن الاختلاس فى السرقة يجب أن يكون مصحوبا برضا حقيقي من المالك أو واضع اليد مقصودا به التخلي عن الحيازة ، فان كلن المجني عليه قد تظاهر بذلك الرضا قاصدا إيقاع المتهم وضبطه فانه لا يعد صادرا على رضا صحيح وكل ما هنالك أن الاختلاس فى هذه الحالة يكون حاصلا بعلم المجني عليه لا بناء على رضي منه ، وعدم الرضا لا عدم العلم هو الذي يتم فى جريمة السرقة ).
[ نقض 12 يناير 1942 – مجموعة أحكام النقض ]

وعلى ذلك فيلزم فى التسليم النافي لركن الاختلاس – فكرة نزع الحيازة – أن يكون صادرا عن إدراك واختيار ، وليس نتيجة غلط أو وليد إكراه.

ثانيا … أن يكون تسليم المال المنقول – محل الجريمة – قد صدر عن شخص له صفة على الشيء المنقول.

لا يعد بالتسليم إلا إذا كان صادرا عن علم وإدراك ورضا – كما سلف – وكذا لا يعتد بالتسليم كسبب لنفي واقعة الاختلاس – السرقة – إلا إذا كان صادرا عن شخص له صفة على الشيء المسلم أو المسروق ، وأصحاب الصفة على المال المنقول أحد شخصين " مالك الشيء – حائزة " والحديث عن الصفة على الشيء تعني – ببساطة الحديث عن طبيعة العلاقة القانونية القائمة بين الشيء والشخص ، فالشخص إما أن يكون مالكا أو حائزا للشيء المنقول ، ولذا فان التسليم من شخص لا صفة له على الشيء لا يعتد به فى نفي ركن الاختلاس – فالخادم فى منزل ليس مالكا لما فيه ، بل مجرد حائز عرضي لما فيه 000 ولذا فان من يطلب شيء من الخاتم ثم يفر به يعد سارقا ، ولا محل للدفع بوقوع واقعة تسليم إرادية من الخادم الآتي.

1. أن الخادم ليس مالكا.
2. أن الخادم مجرد حائز عرضي.
3. أن الخادم لا يملك نقل الملكية أو الحيازة لأنه لا صفة له على ذلك المال.

ولذا فانه يشترط أن يكون التسليم النافي للاختلاس صادرا عن شخص ذي صفة ، والصفة لا تتوافر – فى هذا المقام – إلا للمالك أو للحائز حيازة كاملة لا عرضية.

ثالثا … أن يكون التسليم النافي للاختلاس ناقلا للحيازة وليس مجرد تسليم مادي.

يشترط فى التسليم – كما سلف فى أولا وثانيا – وأن يصدر من ذي صفة وهو المالك أو الحائز للمنقول ، وأن يصدر عن رضا صحيح ، وأخيرا يشترط لصحة التسليم ولنفي ركن الاختلاس وبالتالي القضاء البراءة فى جريمة السرقة أن يكون التسليم أن يكون التسليم ناقلا للحيازة سواء الكاملة أو الناقصة ، وعلى ذلك فان مجرد التسليم المادي للمال المنقول – ليس به أي معني من معاني – التخلي عن الحيازة – يجعل يد الشخص – المتهم بالسرقة على المال المنقول يد عارضة مما لا ينفي وقوع اختلاس – سرقة ، وقد أوضح قضاء النقض ذلك. " إذا كان المتهم بالسرقة – قد تسلم السند – إيصال الأمانة – ليعرضه على شخص ليقرأه ثم يرده فى الحال فأنكره على أثر تسلمه فى نفس المجلس ، فانه يعد سارقا 000 لأن التسليم الحاصل له ليس من قبيل التسليم الناقل للحيازة بل هو مجرد تسليم مادي ليس فيه أي معني من معاني التخلي عن سداد الديون )
[ نقض جنائي 24/1/2001 المكتب الفني ]

المشكلة الثالثة 
جريمة السرقة والشروط اللازمة فى الشيء المسروق ( محل جريمة السرقة )

محل جريمة السرقة مال منقول والدفع بانعدام محل جريمة السرقة الاختلاس – بمعني الاستيلاء – كأحد أركان جريمة السرقة ، يتحتم أن ينصب على مال منقول مملوك لغير السارق، فالاختلاس لا يقع إلا على مال ويلزم أن يكون هذا المال منقولا ويتحتم أن يكون هذا المال المنقول مملوكا لشخص أخر غير السارق أو المتهم بالسرقة.

والتساؤل … ما هو المال 0
المال هو كل شيء له قيمة قابل للتمالك والحيازة والنقل فى مكان لأخر.

إذا 000 فلا يعد مالا

1. الأشياء المعنوية كالأفكار والآراء.
2. الحقوق الشخصية ( الحق فى الحياة – فى الشرف – فى الاعتبار 000)
3. الحقوق العينية ( الحقوق العقارية بالملكية والانتفاع 000)
ولذا
فلا يصح أن تكون تلك الأشياء أموالا منقولة صالحة لسرقتها لأنها غير مجسمة فلا يتصور اختلاسها أو الاستيلاء على حيازتها ونقلها من مكان لأخر.


قيمة الشيء المسروق وأثره على قيام جريمة السرقة 000؟

يتحتم قانونا أن يكون محل جريمة السرقة مالا ، والمال هو كل شيء له قيمة قابل للتملك والحيازة والنقل من مكان لأخر 000 والتساؤل حول نصاب وحد السرقة ، والقاعدة أنه لا اعتداد فى قيام جريمة السرقة بقيمة الشيء المسروق ، فتعد سرقة اختلاس أي منقول مهما قلت قيمته المالية.

سرقة المنقول وسرقة العقار 000؟

يتحتم أن يكون محل جريمة السرقة منقولا ، ففي حالة المنقول وحده يتصور نزع الحيازة والاستيلاء عليها ونقلها من مكان لأخر ، أما العقار فهو ثابت بطبيعته لا يمكن نقله من مكان لأخر لذا لا يتصور – حسب المفهوم القانوني السائد – سرقة عقار ، إلا أن ذلك لا يمنع القول أن المشرع يحمي العقار ولكن بنصوص عقابية فى مواضع أخرى ولكنها ليست جريمة أو جرائم سرقة ، ولذات السبب ، فمن المتصور أن تكون العقارات بالتخصيص محلا لجريمة سرقة ( الآلات الزراعية ، الماكينات الزراعية ، ثمار الأشجار ، المحاصيل الزراعية ، والنوافذ ، الأبواب 000 ) لإمكان نزع حيازتها والاستيلاء عليها ونقلها من مكان لأخر.

صور المنقول وأشكاله.

( المواد الصلبة ، السائلة ، الغازية )

القاعدة أن كل المنقولات قابلة للسرقة أي صالحة لأن تكون محلا لجريمة سرقة ، ولا يقف تعدد صور وأشكال المنقولات حائلا دون ذلك ، فالأجسام الصلبة والسائلة والغازية كلها منقولات صالحة للحيازة والتملك والنقل لذا فهي تصلح أن تكون محلا لجريمة سرقة فمن يختلس كمية من المياه – وهي سائلة – يعد سارقا – ومن يختلس اسطوانة أكسجين يعد سارقا للأسطوانة ولما بها من غاز وهكذا 000

سرقة الأشياء المحرمة دوليا
ما دام المسروق – منقولا – صالحا لتملك والحيازة والنقل تقوم جريمة السرقة بالاستيلاء عليه ، حتى لو كان التعامل معه محرما أو مجرم دوليا كالمواد المشعة كاليورانيوم أو الزئبق الأحمر أو السلاح على المستوي الداخلي للدول ، ولذا تتحقق جريمة السرقة ولو كان محلها مجرم التعامل فيه.


ملكية المال المنقول لغير السارق المختلس.

يشترط قانونا فى جريمة السرقة أن يكون المال المنقول مملوكا لشخص غير المختلس غير المختلس ، وبمعني أخر أن جريمة السرقة تفترض فى الشخص المتهم بالسرقة كونه أجنبي عن المال المنقول محل جريمة السرقة أي ليس بمالك له ، والقول بثبوت ملكية المنقول بغير المتهم بالسرقة يفترض التي 000

أولا :- أن يكون الشيء محل جريمة السرقة مما يجوز تملكه قانونا ، فثمة أشياء خارجة عن نطاق حق التملك بطبيعتها الذاتية فلا يتصور إزاءها قيام واقعة سرقة ، كالهواء ، وضوء الشمس وعلى عموم القول فتلك الأشياء التي تخرج عن حد التملك وبالتالي تخرج عن حد الحيازة والسرقة هي نتاج الطبيعة الإلهية.

ثانيا :- أن يكون الشيء المختلس مملوكا لشخص أخر – ولا مجال للحديث عن أسباب كسب الملكية فقد تكون واقعة تكون واقعة شراء أو ميراث أو غيرها من أسباب كسب الملكية ، بل أن كسب الشخص لملكية شيء عن طريق غير مشروع كالسرقة مثلا لا يزيل عنه واقعة السرقة اللاحقة وصف الجريمة بل يظل السارق من السارق خاضعا لنصوص القانون ، والأدق أن كلاهما يخضع حينئذ للعقاب.

ثالثا :- أن يكون الشيء المسروق غير مملوك لسارقه ، فملكية الشخص لشيء ما – مال منقول تحديدا – وسرقته له غير معاقب عليه قانونا ، بل هو غير متصور على المستوي المنطقي والمعقول ، فلا يصح وصف مالك شيء بسارقه.

رابعا :- أن ثبوت حق ما للسارق قبل مالك المال المنقول لا يخوله حق السرقة اقتضاءا لهذا الحق ، فيعد سارقا كل من اختلس مالا منقولا من مالكه ، اقتضاء لحق له قبل هذا الشخص ، فالعامل الذي يختلس متاعا أو معدة إنتاج يعتبر سارقا ، ولا يصح من ثم الدفع بالاستحقاق أو باقتضاء المقابل.


هل تصح جريمة السرقة من المالك فنكون أمام مالك سارق …؟

إذا كانت القاعدة أنه لا يتصور حدوث جريمة السرقة من مالك الشيء المسروق ، إلا أن المشرع لاعتبارات معينة ، أورد عددا من الإستثناءات اعتبر فيها المالك سارقا أو فى حكم السارق.

الحالة الأولي : الاستثناء الأول ( اختلاس الأشياء المحجوز عليها )
( اختلاس الأشياء المحجوز عليها قضائيا أو إداريا يعتبر فى حكم السرقة ولو كان حاصلا من مالكها ) 
[ المادة 323 من قانون العقوبات ][/align]</span>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
الحالة الثانية : الاستثناء الثاني ( اختلاس الأشياء المرهونة )


( يعتبر فى حكم السرقة كذلك اختلاس الأشياء المنقولة الواقع ممن رهنها ضمانا لدين عليه أو على أخر )
[ المادة 323 مكرر – من قانون العقوبات ]


الحالة الثالثة : الاستثناء الثالث ( اختلاس السندات التي سبق لمالكها تسلمها للمحكمة )

( كل من قدم أو سلم للمحكمة فى أثناء تحقيق قضية بها سندا أو ورقة ما ثم سرق ذلك بأي طريقة كانت يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة شهور )
[ المادة 343 من قانون العقوبات ] 

الحالة الرابعة : الاستثناء الرابع ( الملكية على الشيوع والتصرف المنفرد )

يقصد بالملكية على الشيوع فى هذه الحالة – ملكية منقول على الشيوع – كما لو تملك أكثر من شخص سيارة ، وكل منهما مالك على الشيوع ولا يجيز التملك على الشيوع لأحد المالكين الاستيلاء على المال المنقول لثبوت الملكية فى ذات الوقت لغيره ، ولذا يعد سارق من اختلس منقولا مملوكا على الشيوع وهو أحد مالكيه على الشيوع. 


المشكلة الرابعة
الوضع الخاص والمتميز لبعض الأموال كمحل لجريمة السرقة

أولا
الأموال المباحة

ما هو الوضع القانوني للمال المباح 000 ؟

الأموال المباحة هي تلك الأموال التي تخلي أصحابها عنها فأصبحت لا مالك لها ، ويصح ان تكون ملكا خالصا لأول واضع يد عليها بقصد تملكها.

ولما كانت هذه الأموال – دون مالك – وبمعني أدق تخلي عنها ملاكها فان الاستيلاء عليها بقصد ملكيتها لا يعد جريمة ، مرد ذلك عدم وجود مالك لها يضار من غضب حيازته للمال ، بل أن الاستيلاء فى هذه الحالة يعد أحد أسباب كسب ملكية المنقول ، ومن ينتزع حيازة المنقول بعد ذلك يعد سارقا له ، فالملكية تثبت قانونا للشخص الذي اكتسب الملكية بوضع اليد وبقصد اكتساب الملكية.
( من وضع يده على مال منقول لا مالك له بنية تملكه ، تملكه )
[ المادة 870 من قانون المدني ]
( يصبح المنقول لا مالك له إذا تخلي عنه مالكه بقصد النزول عن ملكيته )
[ المادة 871 فقرة ( أ ) من قانون المدني ]

الوضع الخاص لبعض الأموال التي لا مالك لها.
الحيوانات الأليفة والغير أليفة.

( وتعتبر الحيوانات الغير أليفة لا مالك لها مادامت طليقة . وإذا اعقل حيوان منها ثم أطلق عاد لا مالك له إذا لم يتبعه المال فورا وإذا كفة عن تتبعه . وما روض من الحيوانات والقي بالرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ثم فقد هذه العادة يرجع مالك له )
[ المادة 871 فقرة 2 من القانون المدني ]

الكنز المدفون : الكنز المخبوء
( الكنز المدفون أو المخبوء الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت ملكيته له ، يكون لمالك العقار الذي وجد فيه الكنز أو لمالك رقبته )
( والكنز الذي يعثر عليه فى عين موقوفة يكون ملكا خاصا للواقف أو لورثته) 
[ المادة 872 فقرة 1 ، 2 من القانون المدني ]

ثانيا
الأموال المتروكة

الأموال المتروكة هي تلك الأموال التي يستغني عنها مالكها ، ويتركها دون أية مظاهر حيازة عليها فهو يتخلى عن ملكيته لها وينهي حيازته عليها ، ولذا فالمال المباح مال لا مالك له أما المال المتروك فمال معلوم مالكه لكنه استغني عنه وتركه دون أي مظاهر حيازة لهذا المال ، ولذات العلة – انعدام المالك – يعد الاستيلاء على هذا المال سببا من أسباب كسب الملكية ، ولا يعد الاستيلاء عليه من باب أولي جريمة سرقة.

ثالثا
الأموال الضائعة
الأموال الضائعة هي تلك الأموال التي خرجت عن حيازة أصحابها العادية مع بقاء ملكيتها لهم ، فضياع الشيء – المنقول – لا يعني أن صاحبه قد تخلي عنه ، بل فقد فقط حيازته المادية له مع وجود قصد استمرار تملكه ، وقد أجاز القانون لمالك الشيء الضائع حق استرداده ممن عثر عليه.

والقول بوقوع فعل الاختلاس فى المال الضائع لا يكون إلا فى حالة أن تكون نية امتلاك المال الضائع مبنية على الغش ، ويتحقق الغش متى امتنع الملتقط للشيء عن تسليمه إلى السلطات لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية(2). 

القصد الجنائي في جريمة السرقة 

إذا كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول للغير بنية تملكه فان لجريمة السرقة بالإضافة إلى الركن المادي المتمثل فى فعل الاختلاس وركن معنوي أو قصد جنائي يتمثل فى نية التملك أو قصد التملك للمال المنقول أو محل جريمة السرقة.

أولا :- القصد العام
القصد العام هو أن يكون المتهم عالما بأركان الجريمة ، أي عالما بوقت أخذ الشيء أنه يختلسه بغير رضاء صاحبه ، وبان القانون يجرم ذلك الفعل ويعاقب عليه ، وكذلك يشترط أن ينصب على علم الجاني على أن ما يختلسه مال منقول مملوك لغيره ، فلا جريمة إذا ثبت أن الجاني كان يعتقد أن المال مباح أو متروك.

ثانيا :- القصد الخاص 
القصد الخاص هو أن يكون استيلاء الجاني على المنقول بنية إدخاله فى حيازته الكاملة المطلقة أي بنية التملك ، وعليه فان الاستيلاء وحده لا يكفي إذا لم يكن مصحوبا بتلك النية ، فإذا كان سلب الشيء بقصد الحيازة المؤقتة أو العرضية فلا سرقة لأن قصد الاستعمال المؤقت لا يكفي لتحقيق القصد الجنائي ، ويشترط فى القصد الجنائي أن يكون متوفرا لدي الجاني وقت الاختلاس نية تلمك المنقول المملوك للغير ، وقد حكم تطبيقا لذلك ( بأن القصد الجنائي فى السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقت ارتكاب فعلته بأنه يختـلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه بنية امتلاكه ).

دور البواعث والدوافع فى تكوين القصد الجنائي الخاص لجريمة السرقة.

القاعدة أنه لا تأثير للبواعث والدوافع فى جريمة السرقة ، فمتي اتجهت إرادة الجاني إلى اختلاس الشيء ، وكانت نية التملك قائمة كان ذلك كافيا لتحقيق الجريمة وحق عقاب مرتكبيها ، ولا عبرة بالبواعث التي دفعت الجاني للاختلاس ، ولا بالغرض الذي يرمي إليه من وراء فعلته ،فلا يهم أن يكون الباعث على السرقة نفع الغير أو مجرد الانتقام من المجني عليه ، فيعد سارقا من يختلس أوراقا من شخص أخر ، ولو لم يكن غرضه من ذلك سوي التمسك بها لانتفاء مسئولية جنائية كان معرضا لها.

متى يشترط توافر القصد الجنائي 000؟
يجب أن يتوافر القصد الجنائي فى السرقة عن الاختلاس فإذا أخذ الشخص المال المتنازع على ملكيته معتقدا أنه له ، إذا أخذ المال معتقدا أنه مباح أو متروك ثم يبين له بعد ذلك أنه مملوك للغير ، واقتنع بذلك ، وصمم مع ذلك على عدم الرد ملتويا بسوء نية تملكه لا يعد سارقا لأنه وقت نقل الحيازة والاختلاس كان فعله مشروعا ولا يغير من ذلك تغيير نيته بعد واقعة الاستيلاء ، وقد حكم تطبيقا لذلك بأن القصد الجنائي فى السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقد ارتكاب فعلته بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير بغير رضاء مالكه بنية امتلاكه. 

الشروع فى جريمة السرقة

الشروع هو البدء فى تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب السرقة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها وقد استقرت محكمة النقض المصرية على أن " الشروع فى السرقة يكفي لتحققه ان يكون الفعل إذا باشره الجاني هو الخطوة الأولي فى سبيل ارتكاب الجريمة ، وأن يكون بذاته مؤديا حالا ومن طرق مباشر إلا ارتكابها مادام قصد الجاني من مباشرة هذا العمل معلوما وثابتا ، فإذا كان الثابت أن المتهمين تسلقوا جدار المنزل الملاصق للمنزل الذي أثبت الحكم أنهم كانوا ينوون سرقته ، وصعدوا إلى سطحه فلا تفسير لذلك إلا أنهم دخلوا فعلا فى دور التنفيذ وانهم قطعوا أو خطة ومن الخطوات المؤدية حالا ومن طريق مباشر إلى ارتكاب السرقة التي اتفقوا على ارتكابها من المنزل الملاصق بحيث أصبح عدولهم بعد ذلك باختيارهم عم مفارقة الجريمة المقصودة بالذات أمر غير محتمل ، وإذا فيجب اعتبار الفعل شروعا فى جريمة السرقة )
[ الطعن رقم 1378 لسنه 4 ق جلسة 28/5/1934 ]

وقد قضي بأنه 
( يكفي لاعتبار الجاني شارعا فى جريمة السرقة المصحوبة بظروف مشددة إتيانه شطرا من الأفعال المكونة للظروف المشددة ، ولمحكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص نية السرقة من تنفيذ هذه الأفعال دون أن تكون خاضعة فى ذلك من رقابة محكمة النقض )
[ الطعن رقم 388 لسنه 6 ق جلسة 6/1/1936 ]

وقد قضي بأنه 
( لا يشترط فى تحقيق جريمة الشروع فى السرقة أن يتمكن السارق من نقل الشيء من حيازة صاحبه إلى حيازته الشخصية بل يتوافر الشروع فى السرقة ولو لم تمس يد السارق شيء مما أراد سرقته )
[ الطعن رقم 4120 لسنه 16 ق جلسة 2/1/1946 ]

الوضع الخاص لجريمة السرقة كجريمة وقتية.


جريمة السرقة جريمة وقتية تقع وتتم بمجرد انتهاء فعل الاختلاس ، ويكون ذلك بالاستيلاء على الشيء وإخراجه من سيطرة المجني عليه وحيازته إلى حيازة السارق وتحت تصرفه.


دور محكمة الموضوع فى تقدير تمام جريمة السرقة من عدمه.

تقديم تمام جريمة السرقة من عدمها محض سلطة تقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع يختص بالفصل فيها قاضي الموضوع على أنه لا يتأثر وجود جريمة السرقة برد الشيء المسروق أو دفع قيمته أو تنازل صاحبه أو تصالحه مع المجني عليه ، فرد الشيء المسروق إلى مكانه بعد تمام الاختلاس لا يعفي من العقاب وان كان بعد ظرفا مخففا للعقوبة.


عقوبة جريمة السرقة

أولا :- جنح السرقة


الأصل فى جريمة السرقة أنها جنحة فقد شملها القانون بالعقاب فى صدر المادة 318 عقوبات التي قررت ( يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغب مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين على السرقات التي لم يقترن بظرف من الظروف المشددة) ويعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل لغاية ثلاث سنوات على السرقات التي يتوافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليه فى المادة 317 عقوبات ويجوز فى حالة العود فضلا عن تشديد العقوبة وضع المتهم تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة سنة على الأقل أو سنتين على الأكثر وهي عقوبة تكميلية نصت عليها المادة 320 عقوبات.

على أنه الشروع فى جرائم السرقة المعدودة من الجنح يعاقب عليه بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر فى القانون بالنسبة لجنحة السرقة لو تمت فعلا أو بغرامة لا تزيد على 20 جنيها مصريا.
- والحكم بالحبس فى جرائم السرقة أو الشروع فيها يكون مشمولا بالنفاذ فورا ولو مع حصول استئنافه
( المادة 463 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية).


أ-الظروف المخففة لعقوبة السرقة
1. نصت المادة 319 عقوبات على أنه ( يجوز إبدال عقوبة الحبس المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 317 ، 318 بغرامة لا تتجاوز جنيهين مصريين إذا كان المسروق غلالا أو محصولات أخرى لم تكن منفصلة عن الأرض ، وكانت قيمتها لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين قرشا مصريا.

- وقد قضي بأنه ( يلزم لتطبيق المادة 319 من قانون العقوبات كما هو صريح النص أن يكون الفعل فى الأصل جنحة أي من السرقات العادية التي ينطبق عليه نص المادة 317 أو نص المادة 318 من هذا القانون ، أم إذا كان الفعل يكون جناية فلا يمكن أن يسري عليه الظرف المخفف.

2. كما نصت المادة 312 عقوبات على أنه ( لا يجوز محاكمة من يرتكب سرقة إضرارا لزوجته أو أصوله أو فروعه إلا بناء على طلب المجني عليه ، وللمجني عليه التنازل عن دعواه لذلك فأية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، كما أنه له أن يقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي على الجاني فى أي وقت شاء.

ولقد وضع المشرع بهذا النص قيدا على حرية النيابة العامة فى تحريك الدعوى الجنائية تجاه الجاني حرصا على مصلحة الأسرة ، كما أن هذا النص ينطبق على سائر السرقات بسيطة أو مشددة كما يسري على الروع فيها ، ويستوي أن يكون فاعلا أو شريكا.

وقد قضي محكمة النقض
( بان الإعفاء المنصوص عليه فى المادة 312 عقوبات ليس له من أثر من جهة قيام الجريمة ، غاية الأمر أن من يشمله الإعفاء لا توقع عليه أية عقوبة عن الجريمة التي نص على إعفائه من عقوبتها ، أما سائر من فارقوها معه فانهم يعاقبون وذلك لا على أساس أنهم ارتكبوها وحدهم ، بل على أساس أنها وقعت منهم وهو معهم ، وإذا فإذا كان وجوده معهم من شانه تغيير وصف الجريمة أو تشديد عقوبتها فى ذاتها ، فأنهم يعاملون على هذا الاعتبار ، أي كما لو كان هو الأخر معاقبا ، لأن الإعفاء من العقوبة خاص فلا يستفيد منه غيره ، وإذا فإذا كان المتهم قد اتفق مع ولدي المجني عليه على سرقة ماله ، ودخلوا هم الثلاثة منزله لهذا الغرض بواسطة ثقب أحدثوه فيه ، وكان أحد الولدين يحمل بندقية أخذها من المتهم وصعد بها إلى السطح ثم أطلقها على والده وهو نائم فى الحوش فأراده قتيلا ، فان المحكمة لا تكون مخطئة إذا اعتبرت واقعة الشروع فى السرقة جناية ، وعاملة المتهم على هذا الأساس فعدتها ظرفا مشددا للقتل الذي اقترنت به ، مادام هو – خلافا لوالدي المجني عليه – لا شان له بالإعفاء من العقوبة )
[ مجموعة أحكام النقض س 7 ص 1001 رقم 273 فى 8 أكتوبر 1956 ]

ب - الظروف المشددة لعقوبة السرقة.
( يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل 000
أولا :- على السرقات التي تحصل فى مكان مسكون أو معد للسكني أو فى ملحقاته أو فى أحد المحلات المعدة للعبادة.
ثانيا :- على السرقات التي تحدث فى مكان مسور بحائط أو بسياج من شجر أخضر أو حطب يابس أو بخنادق . ويكون ذلك بواسطة كسر من الخارج أو تسور أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة.
ثالثا :- على السرقات التي تحصل بكسر الأختام المنصوص عليها فى الباب التاسع من الكتاب الثاني .
رابعا :- على السرقات التي تحصل ليلا.
خامسا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من شخصين فاكثر.
سادسا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من الخدم بالأجرة إضرارا بمخدوميهم ، أو المستخدمين أو الصناع أو الصبيان فى معامل أو حوانيت من استخدموهم أو ف المحلات التي يشتغلون فيها عادة.
سابعا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من المحترفين بنقل الأشياء فى العربات أو المراكب أو على دواب الحمل ، أو أي إنسان أخر مكلف بنقل أشياء أو أحد اتباعهم ، إذا سلمت إليهم الأشياء المذكورة بصفتهم السابقة.
ثامنا :- على السرقات التي ترتكب أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء ).
[ المادة 317 من قانون العقوبات ]
س
( يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز سبع سنوات: 
أولا :- على السرقات التي ترتكب فى إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية.
ثانيا :- على السرقات التي تحصل فى مكان مسكون أو معد للسكني أو أحد ملحقاته إذا تم دخول المكان بواسطة التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعه أو انتحل صفة كاذبة أو إدعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة ، أو غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروعة.
ثالثا :- على السرقات التي تقع ولو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو مخبأ)
[ المادة 316 من قانون العقوبات ][/align]</span>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]ثانيا :- جنايات السرقة
- السرقة قد تقترن بظرف مشدد أو أكثر ومع ذلك لا يتغير وصفها فتبقي جنحة إلا أن عقوبتها تشدد طبقا لنص المادة 317 من قانون العقوبات والسرقة يتغير وصفها من جنحة إلى جناية إذا توافرت إحدى الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المواد كم 312 إلى 316 ، 316 مكرر و 316 مكرر ثانيا من العقوبات.

- وعقوبات الظروف المشددة فى جريمة السرقة والتي من شانها تغيير وصف الجريمة من جنحة إلى جناية يمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مجموعات.
1. ظروف مشددة يكفي توافر إحداها لاعتبار الواقعة جناية كالإكراه.
2. ظروف مشددة لا تؤدي إلى اعتبار الواقعة جناية إلا فى حالة اجتماع ثلاثة منها وهي :
أ‌. تعدد الجناة وحمل السلاح والطرق العام.
ب‌. حمل السلاح والليل والطريق العام.
ت‌. الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح والطريق العام.
ث‌. تعدد الجناة وحمل السلاح والليل.
3. ظروف مشددة يجب توافرها معا لاعتبار الواقعة جناية عقوبتها الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وهي :
أ‌. الليل.
4. تعدد السلاح.
ب‌. حمل السلاح.
ت‌. المكان المسكون أو المعد السكني.
ث‌. التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة.
ج‌. الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح.

سرقة مهمات توليد وتوصيل التيار الكهربائي.

تنص المادة 316 مكرر ( ثانيا ) من قانون العقوبات على أنه :
( يعاقب بالسجن على السرقات التي تقع على المهمات أو الأدوات المستعملة أو المعدة للاستعمال فالمواصلات التليفونية أو التلغرافية أو توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي المملوك للمرافق التي تنشئها الحكومة أو الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة أو الوحدات التابعة لها ، أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك إذا لم يتوافر فى الجريمة ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها فى المواد 313 إلى 316 )

ولقد جعل المشرع هذه الحالة من حالات تشديد الجريمة بوصفها جناية لسبب يرجع إلى نوع الشيء المسروق فهو فى هذه الحالة مهمات أو أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال فى توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي المملوك للدولة أو هيئاتها ، والسبب الذي من أجله شدد المشرع الجريمة هو تهديد مرفق الكهرباء بالانقطاع مع ذيوع تلك السرقات وانتشارها حديثا.

ولقيام جناية سرقة المهمات يجب أن تتوافر أركان جريمة السرقة عموما ، وان يكون موضوع الاختلاس مهمات أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال فى توليد أو توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي وأن تكون هذه المهمات مملوكة للمرافق التي تنشئها الحكومة أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة.

ومن أمثلة المهمات والأدوات الخاصة بالكهرباء الأسلاك والأعمدة العوازل والكابلات وقطع الغيار الخاصة بالمرفق وأكشاك الكهرباء 000 

ولقد رأي المشرع أن يعاقب المتهم بعقوبة الجناية على هذه الجريمة سواء وقعت على أدوات مستعملة فعلا فى الكهرباء ويترتب عليها انقطاعها أو على أدوات أعدت للاستعمال أما بالنسبة لموظفي شركات الكهرباء المعهود إليهم إدارة مرفق الكهرباء فإذا حصل الاختلاس من أحدهم بالنسبة لتلك المهمات أو الأدوات ولم تكن مسلمة إليهم بسبب وظيفتهم أو بصفتهم أمناء عليها فانه لا ينطبق عليهم نص المادة 316 مكرر ( ثانيا ) وإنما ينطبق عليهم نص المادتين 112 ، 113 عقوبات.


دفــوع البــــراءة في جـــريمة السرقة فى ضوء أحكام محكمة النقض


أولا
الدفوع الخاصة بالركن المادي لجريمة السرقة


الدفع بانعدام ركن الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة لقيام المجني عليه بتسليم المال المسروق إلى المتهم تسليمها إراديا. 

التسليم النافي للاختلاس أو للاستيلاء هو التسليم بقصد نقل الحيازة كاملة كما فى حالة تسليم أصل سند الدين للتخالص.

التسليم المادي الغير مصحوب بالتخلي عن حيازة الشيء لا ينفي ركن الاختلاس أو الاستيلاء.

( الاستيلاء الذي ينفي ركن الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة هو الذي ينقل الحيازة ، أما مجرد التسلم المادي الذي لا ينقل حيازة ما وتكون به يد المستلم على الشيء يدا عارضة فلا ينفي الاختلاس ، فإذا كان الثابت بالحكم أن المتهم تسلم السند ليعرضه على شخص ليقراه له فى نفس المجلس ويرده فى الحال ثم على أثر تسليمه آباه أنكره فى نفس المجلس فانه يعد سارقا ، لأن التسليم الحاصل له ليس فيه أي معني من معاني التخلي عن السند )

[ الطعن رقم 4459 لسنه 68 ق جلسة 1/2/1999 ]

الدفع بكون التسليم – للمال المنقول محل جريمة السرقة – تسليما ماديا وليس تنازل عن الحيازة الكاملة.
الدفع بكون المتهم قد استحصل على سند الدائنيه كأثر لانتهاء دائنيته للمجني عليه.

طلب الاطلاع على أصل سند الدين وموافقة صاحب السند يجعل يد المدين على السند يد عارضة ، استيلاء على أصل سند الدين وفراره به سرقة.

( إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن المتهم طلب إلى المجني عليه أن يطلع على الدفتر المدون أن يطلع على الدفاتر المدون فيه الحساب بينهما فسلمه إليه فهرب به ولم يرده إليه فان المجني عليه لا يكون قد نقل حيازة الدفتر كاملة إلى المتهم – إنما سلمه إليه ليطلع تحت إشرافه ومراقبته على ما هو مدون به ثم يرده إليه فى الحال ، قيد المتهم على الدفاتر تكون مجرد يد عارضة ، فرفضه رده وهروبه يعد سرقة)

[ الطعن رقم 148 لسنه 67 ق جلسة 3/4/1998]


الدفع بانتفاء ركن الاختلاس باستلام المتهم سند المديونية نتيجة لسداده مبلغ المديونية.

الدفع بكون يد المتهم على السند يد عارضة وأن حيازته للسند حيازة مادية غايتها مجرد الإطلاع.


والواقع أن كون يد المتهم على المال المنقول – محل جريمة السرقة – يد عارضة وأن الحيازة حيازة مادية مغتصبة أو العكس هي واقعة مادية تخضع أمام القاضي الجنائي لقواعد الإثبات فى المواد الجنائية.

ثانيا
الدفوع الخاصة بالقصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة.

- مفهوم القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة هو تمام علم المتهم بأنه مختلس مال منقول مملوك لغيره.
- إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة واضح من خلال الوقائع التي توردها المحكمة فلا حاجة لمحكمة أن تتحدث عنه استقلالا.
- إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة محل لبس أو غموض أو أثار المتهم الدفع بانتفاء قصد السرقة وجب على المحكمة أن تتحدث عنه فى حكمها استقلالا.
س
( القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة يتحقق بقيام العلم عند المتهم وقت ارتكاب الفعل ، بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه وبنية تملكه ، وأنه وان كان تحدث الحكم استقلالا عن نية السرقة ، ليس شرطا لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، إلا أنه إذا كانت هذه النية محل شك أو نازع المتهم فى توافرها ، فانه يتعين على المحكمة أن تبين هذه النية صراحة فى حكمها ، وأتورد الدليل على توافرها ، فإذا كان الطاعن قد نازع أمام محكمة الموضوع فى توافر نية السرقة لديه ، على ما يبين من محضر جلسة ثاني درجة ، فقد كان واجبا على المحكمة والحالة هذه أن تتحدث عن القصد الجنائي ، فيقيم الدليل على توافره ، أما وهي لم تفعل ، فان حكمها معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب فوق خطأه فى الإسناد) 

[ طعن جنائي 323 / 54 ق جلسة 17/10/1984 ]

الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال مباح.
الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال ضائع.
الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال متروك.
- مفهوم القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة أن يعمد المتهم إلى إضافة المال المسروق إلى ملكه.
- عدم التزام المحكمة بالتحدث استقلالا عن القصد مادام واضحا من خلال مقومات الحكم ووقائعه وأسبابه.

( من المقرر أنه يكفي أن تستخلص المحكمة وقوع السرقة ، دون ما الحاجة إلى التحدث عن قصد السرقة استقلالا ، مادامت الواقعة الجنائية التي أثبتها تفيد بذاتها ، أن المتهم إنما قصد بفعله إضافة ما اختلسه لملكه ) 
[ طعن جنائي 2224 لسنه 49 ق جلسة 8/11/1980 ]


الدفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم الرد على الدفع المثار بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم.

متى كانت نية التملك فى جريمة السرقة محل شك أو جادل فيها المتهم وجب على المحكمة أن تقسطها الحق فى الرد عليها – متي كان الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.

( أن التحدث عن نية السرقة شرط لازم لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، متى كانت هذه النية محل شك فى الواقعة المطروحة أو كان المتهم يجادل فى قيامها لديه ) 
[ طعن جنائي 4195 لسنه 49 ق جلسة 9/10/1980 ]

الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي ( بنية السرقة ) لدي المتهم 

( لا يشترط التحد صراحة واستقلالا فى الحكم عن القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة ، بل يكفي أن يكون ذلك مستفادا منه ).
[ الطعن رقم 15256 لسنه 50 ق جلسة 30/10/1981]

إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة محل لبس أو غموض أو أثار المتهم الدفع بانتفاء قصد السرقة وجب على المحكمة أن تتحدث عنه فى حكمها استقلالا.
س
( لما كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة ، هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقت ارتكاب الفعل ، بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه وبنية تملكه ، وأنه وان كان تحدث الحكم استقلالا عن نية السرقة ، ليس شرطا لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، إلا أنه إذا كانت هذه النية محل شك أو نازع المتهم فى توافرها ، فانه يتعين على المحكمة أن تبين هذه النية صراحة فى حكمها ، وأتورد الدليل على توافرها ، فإذا كان الطاعن قد نازع أمام محكمة الموضوع فى توافر نية السرقة لديه ، على ما يبين من محضر جلسة ثاني درجة ، فقد كان واجبا على المحكمة والحالة هذه أن تتحدث عن القصد الجنائي ، فيقيم الدليل على توافره ، أما وهي لم تفعل ، فان حكمها معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب فوق خطأه فى الإسناد) 

[/align][ طعن جنائي 1146 / 73 ق جلسة 17/10/2004 – غير منشور ]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي

المبحث الأول
مقدمات التعامل مع جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي


جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي 0000 ماهيتها ؟

إذا كانت جريمة السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه فإن جريمة السرقة – أي جريمة سرقة تفترض وبالأدق تقتضي وجود 000

1. مال منقول.
2. أن يكون هذا المال مملوكا للغير.
3. وقوع فعل اختلاس لهذا المال المنقول.
4. أن يتم الاختلاس بقصد أو بنية التملك.

والجدير بالملاحظة أن محاولة دراسة جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي فى ظل المفترضات السابقة يثير عدة مشكلات قانونية وعملية تؤكد الطبيعة الخاصة لهذه الجريمة ، بل تطرح عددا من المشكلات القانونية والعملية التي نوجزها كالتالي.

المشكلة الأولى
هل التيار الكهربائي مال 000؟
هل التيار الكهربائي منقول 000؟


أساس هذه المشكلة الخلاف فى فهم طبيعة التيار الكهربائي ، والثابت علميا أن الكهرباء مادة تحولت إلى طاقة تمر عبر الأسلاك ، فللكهرباء طبيعة مادية بحتة إلا أن طبيعة استخدامها يقتضي تحويلها من صورتها المادية البحتة إلى صورة طاقة تتدفق عبر الأسلاك وصولا إلى استخدامها ، وكما سلف فان ثمة إجماع على اعتبار المنقول ، كل شيء له قيمة يمكن نقله من مكان إلى أخر وحيازته وتملكه دونما اعتبار لطبيعته أو لصورته ، فقد يكون المنقول جسما صلبا أو سائلا أو غازيا ، وعلى ذلك يعد التيار الكهربائي مالا منقولا على أساس أن له قيمة مالية ، وهو أمر لا خلاف عليه ، ويعد التيار الكهربائي كذلك منقولا لإمكان نقله من مكان لأخر فضلا عن إمكان تملكه وحيازته.

وقد استقر قضاء محكمة النقض المصرية منذ أمد بعيد على اعتبار التيار الكهربائي من الأموال المنقولة المعاقب على سرقتها " لا يقتصر وصف المال المنقول على مكان جسما متحيزا قابلا للوزن طبقا للنظريات الطبيعة ، بل يتناول كل شيء يقوم قابل للتملك والحيازة والنقل من مكان لأخر ، فالتيار الكهربائي – وهو ما تتوافر فيه هذه الخصائص يعد من الأموال المنقولة المعاقب على سرقتها"
[ مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج4 ص 63 نقض 5/4/1937 ]

خلاصة ذلك : 
أن التيار الكهربائي من الأموال المنقولة التي يمكن حيازتها وتملكها ونقلها من مكان لأخر، والقول بعكس ذلك على اعتبار الكهرباء ليست جسما متحيزا قابلا للوزن طبقا للنظريات الطبيعية قول خاطئ تماما مرده عدم الفهم الصحيح لطبيعية وماهية المنقول وطبيعة وماهية التيار الكهربائي.


إذا … فالكهرباء مادة تحولت إلى طاقة تتدفق عبر الأسلاك لمقتضيات الاستعمال وهي مال لأنها ذات قيمة مالية وهي كذلك منقول لإمكان حيازتها وملكيتها ونقلها من مكان لأخر.

المشكلة الثانية
اختلاس التيار الكهربائي

خلصنا من دراسة المشكلة الأولي إلى أن التيار الكهربائي يمكن حيازته وتملكه ونقله من مكان لأخر ، ولذا فهو مال منقول ، ومادام التيار الكهربائي مالا منقولا ، فمن المتصور بل ومن الممكن اختلاسه أي سرقته ، وقد أكد قضاء النقض هذا المعني " أن التيار الكهربائي منقول قابل للملك والحيازة وبالتالي للسرقة " 
[ نقض جنائي 244 لسنه 17 ق جلسة 16/4/1931 ]

التيار الكهربائي بين سرقة المنقول وسرقة المنفعة.

ثمة رأي له وجاهته (1) يري أن الكهرباء منفعة لا منقول وأن السرقة لا ترد قانونا على المنفعة ، وبالتالي لا يمكن العقاب على اختلاس التيار الكهربائي ، ويدعم هذا الرأي قول أنصاره " أن الكهرباء ليست منقولا بل مجرد منفعة وأن محاولة الفقه إضفاء صفات المنقول عليها من إمكان تملكها وحيازتها ونقلها من مكان لأخر ، هي مجرد قياسات حكميه . لا تغير من طبيعة الكهرباء كمنفعة لأن أساس فكرة المنقول هو الوجود المحسوس والتحيز والقابلية للوزن حسب النظريات الطبيعية ، والكهرباء ليس لها وجود خاص محسوس أو تحيز مستقل بل تتماثل فى الآلات والمعدات التي تنتجها وتولدها ، والأدق أن السرقة يكون محلها تلك الآلات والمعدات فقط دون الكهرباء التي تنتج منها وتتولد عنها لاستحالة تصور وجودها منعزلة عن أدوات ومعدات إنتاجها وتوليدها ، أما عن موقف المشرع ومن بعده القضاء بمختلف درجاته وموقفه من الكهرباء كمنقول فهي محضر الرغبة فى الحفاظ على أموال الدولة وشركات الكهرباء دونما الاستناد إلى أساس قانوني ، وعلى ذلك فلا توجد جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي والأمر لا يخرج عن اختلاس لمنفعة ، واختلاس المنفعة غير معاقب عليه قانونا.
خلاصة ذلك أنه ووفقا للرأي الراجح والذي يدعمه قضاء النقض فان التيار الكهربائي منقول يمكن حيازته ونقله من مكان لأخر فضلا عن تملكه ومن ثم يمكن سرقته. 

ووفقا للرأي الأخر فان الكهرباء ليست منقولا بل منفعة – مجرد منفعة – وسرقة المنفعة ليس معاقب عليها قانونا فهي ليست جريمة.


المشكلة الثالثة
ملكية التيار الكهربائي

لما كان التيار الكهربائي – على نحو ما استقر – مالا منقولا قابل للحيازة والملكية والنقل من مكان لأخر فان التساؤل يدور حول ملكية التيار الكهربائي. 

التيار الكهربائي والبحث عن المالك …؟
أهمية التيار الكهربائي – على النحو المشار إليه بمقدمة هذا المؤلف دفع الدولة إلى تملك شركات إنتاج الكهرباء ، فملكية التيار الكهربائي بصفة أساسية حكر على الدولة ، ودراسة ملكية الدولة للتيار الكهربائي محله دراسة عقد التوريد ، كما سيرد فى القسم الخاص بتوريد التيار الكهربائي.


المبحث الثاني
أركان جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي

لما كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بقصد تملكه ، فان لجريمة السرقة ركنين مادي ومعنوي ( قصد جنائي )

الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي 

يتمثل الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي فى استيلاء شخص على التيار الكهربائي المملوك لشركات توزيع الكهرباء دون تصريح أو موافقة وبقصد تملكه وقد حددت اللائحة التجارية لشركات توزيع الكهرباء مفهوم سرقة التيار الكهربائي بأنه استخدام المنتفع(1) للتيار الكهربائي قبل دخوله عداد التسجيل أو اتخاذ أي إجراء عمدي ينتج عنه إيقاف تسجيل العداد أو تخفيض كفاءته.

فجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي ووفقا للائحة التجارية لشركة توزيع الكهرباء تتم غالبا ودائما فى إحدى ثلاث صور.

الصورة الأولي :- استخدام المنتفع للتيار الكهربائي قبل دخوله عداد التسجيل.
الصورة الثانية :- اتخاذ أي إجراء عمدي من جانب المنتفع لإيقاف تسجيل 
العداد المسجل للتيار الكهربائي.
الصورة الثالثة :- اتخاذ أي إجراء عمدي من جانب المنتفع لتخفيض كفاءة 
العداد المسجل للتيار الكهربائي.

وقد أوردت اللائحة التجارية لشركات توزيع الكهرباء أو موافقتها ، فلا سرقة إذا تم توصيل التيار الكهربائي جريمة سرقة.

الشرط الأول
- أن يتم الاستيلاء على التيار الكهربائي دون علم الشركة أو موافقتها ، فلا سرقة إذا تم توصيل التيار الكهربائي بمعرفة الشركة المالكة ، ولا سرقة إذا تم توصيل التيار تحت إشرافها حتى قبل التعاقد وتركيب العداد.

( لا يجوز توريد التيار الكهربائي للمستهلكين قبل توقيع العقود التي تعد لهذا الغرض إلا فى حالة الضرورة وبموافقة عضو مجلس الإدارة المنتدب أو من يفوضه )
[ المادة 12 من اللائحة التجارية لشركات توزيع الكهرباء ]

الشرط الثاني
- أن يكون عدم تسجيل العداد للتيار الكهربائي موضوع الاستهلاك تسجيلا صحيحا يمثل حقيقة استهلاك المشترك نتيجة لفعل المشترك العمدي بالعبث فى العداد أو مكوناته ، ولذا فلا سرقة إذا كان عدم تسجيل العداد للتيار الكهربائي تسجيلا صحيحا راجعا إلى عيوب صناعية أو فنية بالعداد.
الشرط الثالث
- أن يكون إعادة توصيل التيار الكهربائي – فى حالة قطعة – بمعرفة الشركة ، ولذا فلا سرقة إذا تمت إعادة التيار بمعرفة الشركة كما فى حالة احتراق العداد بناء على بلاغ مسبق.

صور الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي 
تتعدد صور اختلاس التيار الكهربائي ، فلا يمكن حصر هذه الوسائل أو الصور بل تتحقق جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي باقتراف المتهم لأي من هذه الصور ، ومن خلال الواقع العملي يمكن تعداد صور بعينها هي الأكثر شيوعا لسرقة التيار الكهربائي.

الصورة الأولى
سرقة التيار الكهربائي من مصدره المباشر
- تتحقق جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي عند قيام المتهم باستخدام أداة توصيل لنقل التيار الكهربائي من مصدر الكهرباء العمومي ، وهذه الطريقة تتحقق فى إحدى الحالتين.

الحالة الأولى :- الاستيلاء على التيار الكهربائي من الكوفريه العمومي الموصل للتيار – سواء كان الكوفريه داخل العقار أو خارجه – وفى هذه الحالة تتم الجريمة بإيصال السلك داخل الكوفريه مباشرة وقبل تركيب العداد ، وهى الطريقة أو الحالة الأكثر شيوعا فى المناطق العشوائية والتجمعات العمرانية الجديدة نظرا للصعوبات التي يواجهها الأشخاص لإدخال التيار الكهربائي بصورة قانونية.

الحالة الثانية :- الاستيلاء على التيار الكهربائي من السلك العمومي مباشرة وذلك بإيصال سلك تكون نهايته على شكل هلب أو خطاف للسلك الهوائي مباشرة المار أمام المنازل وهذه الطريقة أو الحالة الأكثر انتشارا فى ريف مصر وصعيده.

الصورة الثانية
سرقة التيار من مصدره المباشر مع وجود عداد

فى هذه الحالة تتحقق جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي بقيام المتهم بنزع مسمار أمان العداد الموجود فى الفتحة اليسرى للعداد من الناحية العليا ، أو بمحاولة رفع قرص الإدارة بوضع إبرة أو قطعة من شريط فيلم وذلك لتعطيل عمل العداد حتى لا يسجل الأرقام الدالة على كمية التيار المستهلك حقيقة ، وهذه الحالة أكثر شيوعا لدي الأشخاص ممن تتوافر لديهم آلات أو ماكينات تستهلك قدر ضخم من التيار كالمكيفات أو الغسالات الفول أوتوماتيك أو السخانات.

الصورة الثالثة
تعطيل العداد عن أداء وظيفته

ويعني ذلك قيام المتهم بفعل مادي من شانه إعاقة عمل حركة التروس المتصلة بالتروس الحاملة للأرقام الدالة على كمية التيار المستهلك أو القيام بفعل مادي من شانه العبث فى الترس الحامل للأرقام بإرجاعه إلى الخلف لإثبات كمية استهلاك اقل للتيار الكهربائي.

وتعطيل العداد الكهربائي نوعان ، تعطيل كلي عن أداء وظيفته ، أو تعطيل جزئي.

أولا :- التعطيل الكلي للعداد عن أداء وظيفته.
يقصد بالتعطيل الكلي لحركة العداد إيقاف حركة عمل العداد بحيث يمتنع عن أداء وظيفته وتتوقف حركة التروس الدالة على كمية التيار المستهلك ، وهو ما يعد من جانب المتهم انتهاكا لركن الرضاء فى التسليم من جانب الشركة مالكة التيار الكهربائي وتتحقق هذه الحالة عندما يقوم المشترك – المتهم – بنزع السلكين الموصلين للعداد وتوصيلهما بالتيار المباشر دون المرور بالعداد ، وكذا تتحقق هذه الحالة بقيام المتهم بمنع دوران العداد ، كما تتحقق هذه الحالة بقيام المتهم بعكس موضع السلكين الموصلين بالعداد بما يؤدى إلى أن يقوم العداد بإعطاء قراءة عكسية بالرجوع إلى الخلف.

وقد قضي نقضا 
( أن صاحب المنزل إذا استعان بكهربائي فى تركيب مفتاح بإدارته يعطل سير العداد أثناء سحب الكهرباء ، فان صاحب المنزل يقوم بإدارة المفتاح المذكور يعد فاعلا أصليا فى جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي ، أما الكهربائي الذي ساعد على ذلك فيعد شريكا فى جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي )
[ نقض 8/12/1952 المجموعة س 4 رقم 81 ص 255 ]
[ نقض 10/10/1961 س 12 رقم 153 ص 788 ]

ثانيا :- التعطيل الجزئي للعداد عن أداء وظيفته
يتحقق التعطيل الجزئي للعداد وظيفته بقيام المتهم – المشترك – بفعل مادي من شانه تقليل سرعة أحد التروس بما يقلل من حركتها الحقيقية وبما يؤدى إلى إثبات كمية استهلاك أقل للتيار الكهربائي ، ويتم ذلك عملا عن طريق التأثير على العداد بفيض مغناطيسي خارجي ، وكذا برفع ترس إدارة العداد ومنعه من الدوران بوضع إبره أو قطعة من شريط فيلم ، أو بإخراج أحد أطراف كابل التيار ومنع مروره على العداد.

وقد قضي نقضا 
( 000 وفى حالة تعطيل العداد عن العمل أو العبث به لإبطاء حركة تارة العداد فان هذا الفعل ليس بذاته الفعل المكون لجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي بل فعل مؤدي إليه )
[ نقض 9/11/1951 المجموعة س 4 رقم 89 ص 211 ]

الخلاف 
حول العبث بالأرقام الدالة على كمية التيار الكهربائي المسحوب بوصفه أحد صور الاعتداء على ملكية التيار الكهربائي.

هل هي جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي000؟

الرأي الأول 
يري أنصار هذا الرأي(1) إلى أن العبث بالعداد الكهربائي بإرجاع الأرقام الدالة على كمية التيار المسحوب بحيث يثبت العداد كمية أقل من الكمية التي تم استهلاكها بالفعل ، من قبيل الغش فى كمية الشيء المبيع ، ولا يندرج الفعل فى هذه الحالة تحت وصف الجريمة ، فلا يعد الفعل مكونا لجريمة سرقة ، مرد ذلك أن كمية التيار الكهربائي التي تم استهلاكها قد تم تسجيلها فى العداد وهو ما يتوافر به عنصر الرضاء بالتسليم من جانب الشركة الموردة للتيار الكهربائي وبما تتحقق به التسليم الإرادي النافي لركن الاختلاس(1) والأمر يختلف إذا لجأ المشترك إلى تعطيل العداد حتى لا يسجل الكمية المستهلكة أو فعل ما من شأنه تبطئ الإبرة فى سيرها فانه يكون قد استهلك مالا بغير رضاء الشركة ودون أن تحاسبه عليه فيعد مختلسا.

الرأي الثاني 
ويري أنصاره وعليه جرت أحكام المحاكم ان العبث بالعداد بإرجاع الأرقام المبينة لكمية التيار الكهربائي المسحوب بحيث يثبت العداد كمية أقل من الكمية الحقيقية يشكل جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي ، ويؤسس أنصار هذا الرأي رأيهم على ان تسليم التيار الكهربائي يتم بمجرد توريده من الشركة ، وان الرضاء بالتسليم معلق على صحة ما يثبته العداد.

الرأي الثالث 
ويري أنصاره أن العبث بالعداد يجعله يثبت الكمية المستهلكة أقل من القيمة الحقيقية بطريق إرجاع الأرقام لا يشكل جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي الذي تم تسليمه فعلا للمشترك بعد مروره على العداد ولو كانت الكمية المستهلكة قد حسبت على نحو غير حقيقي ، إلى أن الأمر لا يخرج عن أركان جريمة النصب.

الصورة الرابعة
تجاوز عدد اللمبات المصرح بها للزينات

الزينات الكهربائية المصرح بها هي تلك الزينات التي صدر ف شأنها القرار الإداري الرقيم 186 لسنه 1985 الصادر على المفوض بإدارة شركة توزيع الكهرباء والمؤرخ 18/7/1985.

نص القرار

أولا :- المدة المصرح بها كحد أقصي للمناسبات التالية.


المناسبة المدة بالليالي كحد أقصي
المولد النبوي الشريف
الموالد 
الحج 
الأعياد القومية 
احتفالات الافتتاح 
الأفراح 
المآتم 2 ( اثنين )
7 ( سبعة ) لكل مولد 
3 ( ثلاثة ) لكل حاج 
1 ( واحد ) لكل عيد 
1 ( واحد ) افتتاح 
2 ( اثنين ) لك فرح 
1 ( واحد ) لكل مأتم 

مع التصريح بإقامة الزينات الكهربائية فى شهر رمضان المعظم على أن يكون الحد الأقصى لعدد اللمبات الكهربائية هو 200 قدره كل منها فى حدود 40 وات.
ثانيا :- يحصل مبلغ 50 جنيها عن كل ليلة واحدة للحد الأقصى المصرح به أو جزء منه.
ثالثا :- يحصل نبلغ 50 جنيها لكل مائة لمبة أو جزء منها فى حالة:
أ-تجاوز العدد المصرح به.
ب-توصيل الزينة على عددا المشترك.
ويحصل مبلغ مائة جنيه لكل 100 لمبة أو جزء منها فى حالة توصيل الزينة بدون عداد.

رابعا :- المبالغ الواردة بالفقرتين ( ثانيا وثالثا ) شاملة مصاريف التركيب وقيمة استهلاك التيار والدمغات وكذا المبالغ المنصوص عليها بعقود التوريد واللائحة التجارية فى حالة سرقة التيار أو توصيله إلى مكان أخر، ولا يحصل مقابل تأمين الاستهلاك ولا ترد أية مبالغ بعد رفع العداد المؤقت.

والقاعدة العامة(1) المعمول بها أنها لا يتم تعاقد أو تركيب عداد للزينات وعلى المشترك أن يتوجه لإدارة الشبكة التابع له حيث يقدم طلب لتركيب زينة مقابل مبلغ خمسين جنيه لعدد 200 لمبة فى حدود 40 وات لكل لمبة وهو الحد الأقصى الذي صرح به القرار المنوه عنه. 

وقد استقر الرأي على أن تجاوز العدد المصرح به أو تركيب لمبات تزيد فوتها على المسرح به لا تعد سرقة تيار كهربائي لأن الكمية موضوع الاستهلاك قد زادت عن المتفق عليه أو المصرح به من الشركة ، إلا ان العمل قد جري على أن التجاوز من حيث العدد أو قوة اللمبات لا يكون محلا لجريمة سرقة ، أما تجاوز حدود المدة المصرح بها المدة فقط فيعد سرقة لتيار كهربائي لانتفاء الرضا من جانب الشركة المالكة للتيار الكهربائي وتوافر ركن الاختلاس فى حق الفاعل.[/align]</span>

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center]
القصد الجنائي فى جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي

إذا كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول للغير بنية تملكه فان لجريمة سرقة بالإضافة إلى الركن المادي المتمثل فى فعل الاختلاس وركن معنوي أو قصد جنائي يتمثل فى نية التملك أو قصد التملك للمال المنقول أو محل جريمة السرقة. 


أولا :- القصد العام

القصد العام هو أن يكون المتهم عالما بأركان الجريمة ، أي عالما بوقت أخذ الشيء أنه يختلسه بغير صاحبه ، وبان القانون يجرم ذلك الفعل ويعاقب عليه ، وكذلك يشترط أن ينصب على علم الجاني على أن ما يختلسه مال منقول مملوك لغيره ، فلا جريمة إذا ثبت ان الجاني كان يعتقد أن المال مباح أو متروك.

ثانيا :- القصد الخاص 
القصد الخاص هو أن يكون استيلاء الجاني على المنقول بنية إدخاله فى حيازته الكاملة المطلقة أي بنية التملك ، وعليه فان الاستيلاء وحده لا يكفي إذا لم يكن مصحوبا بتلك النية ، فإذا كان سلب الشيء بقصد الحيازة المؤقتة أو العرضية فلا سرقة لأن قصد الاستعمال المؤقت لا يكفي لتحقيق القصد الجنائي.

ويشترط فى القصد الجنائي أن يكون متوفرا لدي الجاني وقت الاختلاس نية تملك المنقول المملوك للغير ، وقد حكم تطبيقا لذلك ( بأن القصد الجنائي فى السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجـاني وقت ارتكاب فعلته بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه بنية امتلاكه ) والقاعدة أنه لا تأثير للبواعث والدوافع فى جريمة السرقة ، فمتي اتجهت إرادة الجاني إلى اختلاس الشيء ، وكانت نية التملك قائمة كان ذلك كافيا لتحقيق الجريمة وحق عقاب مرتكبيها ، ولا عبرة بالبواعث التي دفعت الجاني للاختلاس ، ولا بالغرض الذي يرمي إليه من وراء فعلته ، فلا يهم أن يكون الباعث على السرقة نفع الغير أو مجرد الانتقال من المجني عليه ، فيعد سارقا من يختلس أوراقا من شخص أخر ، ولو لم يكن غرضه من ذلك سوي التمسك بها لاتقاء مسئولية جنائية كان معرضا لها.

متى يشترط توافر القصد الجنائي 000؟

يجب ان يتوافر القصد الجنائي فى السرقة عند الاختلاس فإذا أخذ الشخص المال المتنازع على ملكيته معتقدا أنه له ، إذا أخذ المال معتقدا أنه مباح أو متروك ثم يبين له بعد ذلك أنه تملكه لا يعد سارقا لأنه وقت نقل الحيازة والاختلاس كان فعله مشروعا ولا يغير من ذلك تغيير نيته بعد واقعة الاستيلاء ، وقد حكم تطبيقا لذلك بأن القصد الجنائي فى السرقة هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقد ارتكاب فعلته بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك لغير بغير رضاء مالكه بنية امتلاكه.



المبحث الثالث
الشروع فى سرقة التيار الكهربائي

الشروع هو البدء فى تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جريمة ، وفى مجال بحثنا هو البدء فى سرقة التيار الكهربائي والقاعدة فى الشروع فى الجريمة أنه يوقف أو يخيب أثره لسبب لا إرادة للمتهم فيه ، وقد استقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على أن الشروع فى السرقة – ومنها سرقة التيار الكهربائي – يكفي لتحققه أن يكن الفعل إذا باشره المتهم هو الخطورة الأولي فى سبيل ارتكاب الجريمة ، وأن يكون هذا الفعل مؤديا بذاته إلى ارتكاب الجريمة مادام قصد الجاني من مباشرة هذا الفعل معلوما وثابتا ، ويخضع الشروع فى جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي للأحكام العامة فى الشروع فى ارتكاب الجرائم ، ولا يتميز من ثم بأحكام خاصة ، لذا يرجى التكرم بمراجعة القسم الخاص بالشروع فى الباب الأول من هذا المؤلف.


المبحث الرابع
عقوبة جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي

تخضع جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي للعقوبة الخاصة بجرائم السرقة عموما وكل ما فى الأمر هو الغرامة اللائحية التي تنص عليها اللائحة التجارية لشركة توزيع الكهرباء وذلك على النحو التالي

أولا :- جنح السرقة
الأصل فى جريمة السرقة أنها جنحة فقد شملها القانون بالعقاب فى صدر المادة 318 عقوبات التي قررت " يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين على السرقات التي لم تقترن بظرف من الظروف المشددة ، ويعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل لغاية ثلاث سنوات على السرقات التي يتوافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليه فى المادة 317 عقوبات ، ويجوز فى حالة العود فضلا عن تشديد العقوبة وضع المتهم تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة سنة على الأقل أو سنتين على الأكثر وهي عقوبة تكميلية نصت عليها المادة 320 عقوبات ، على أن الشروع فى جرائم السرقة المعدودة من الجنح يعاقب عليه بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لا تتجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر فى القانون بالنسبة لجنحة السرقة لو تمت فعلا أو بغرامة لا تزيد على 20 جنيها مصريا.

والحكم بالحبس فى جرائم السرقة أو الشروع فيها يكون مشمولا بالنفاذ فورا ولو مع حصول استئنافه " المادة 463من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية.

أ-الظروف المخففة لعقوبة السرقة.
1. نصت المادة 319 عقوبات على أنه ( يجوز إبدال عقوبة الحبس المنصوص عليها فى المادتين 317 ، 318 بغرامة لا تتجاوز جنيهين مصريين إذا كان المسروق غلالا أو محصولات أخرى لم تكن منفصلة عن الأرض ، وكانت قيمتها لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين قرشا مصريا ، وقد قضي بأنه ( يلزم لتطبيق المادة 319 من قانون العقوبات كما هو صريح النص أن يكون الفعل فى الأصل جنحة أي من السرقات العادية التي ينطبق عليه نص المادة 317 أو نص المادة 318 من هذا القانون ، أم إذا كان الفعل يكون جناية فلا يمكن أن يسري عليه الظرف المخفف.
2. كما نصت المادة 312 عقوبات على أنه ( لا يجوز محاكمة من يرتكب سرقة إضرارا لزوجته أو أصوله أو فروعه إلا بناء على طلب المجني عليه ، وللمجني عليه التنازل عن دعواه لذلك فأية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، كما أنه له أن يقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي على الجاني فى أي وقت شاء.

ولقد وضع المشرع بهذا النص قيدا على حرية النيابة العامة فى تحريك الدعوى الجنائية تجاه الجاني حرصا على مصلحة الأسرة ، كما أن هذا النص ينطبق على سائر السرقات بسيطة أو مشددة كما يسري على الروع فيها ، ويستوي أن يكون فاعلا أو شريكا.

وقد قضي محكمة النقض
( بان الإعفاء المنصوص عليه فى المادة 312 عقوبات ليس له من أثر من جهة قيام الجريمة ، غاية الأمر أن من يشمله الإعفاء لا توقع عليه أية عقوبة عن الجريمة التي نص على إعفائه من عقوبتها ، أما سائر من فارقوها معه فانهم يعاقبون وذلك لا على أساس أنهم ارتكبوها وحدهم ، بل على أساس أنها وقعت منهم وهو معهم ، وإذا فإذا كان وجوده معهم من شانه تغيير وصف الجريمة أو تشديد عقوبتها فى ذاتها ، فأنهم يعاملون على هذا الاعتبار ، أي كما لو كان هو الأخر معاقبا ، لأن الإعفاء من العقوبة خاص فلا يستفيد منه غيره ، وإذا فإذا كان المتهم قد اتفق مع ولدي المجني عليه على سرقة ماله ، ودخلوا هم الثلاثة منزله لهذا الغرض بواسطة ثقب أحدثوه فيه ، وكان أحد الولدين يحمل بندقية أخذها من المتهم وصعد بها إلى السطح ثم أطلقها على والده وهو نائم فى الحوش فأراده قتيلا ، فان المحكمة لا تكون مخطئة إذا اعتبرت واقعة الشروع فى السرقة جناية ، وعاملة المتهم على هذا الأساس فعدتها ظرفا مشددا للقتل الذي اقترنت به ، مادام هو – خلافا لوالدي المجني عليه – لا شان له بالإعفاء من العقوبة )
[ مجموعة أحكام النقض س 7 ص 1001 رقم 273 فى 8 أكتوبر 1956 ]

ب-الظروف المشددة لعقوبة السرقة.
( يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل 000
أولا :- على السرقات التي تحصل فى مكان مسكون أو معد للسكني أو فى ملحقاته أو فى أحد المحلات المعدة للعبادة.
ثانيا :- على السرقات التي تحدث فى مكان مسور بحائط أو بسياج من شجر أخضر أو حطب يابس أو بخنادق . ويكون ذلك بواسطة كسر من الخارج أو تسور أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة.
ثالثا :- على السرقات التي تحصل بكسر الأختام المنصوص عليها فى الباب التاسع من الكتاب الثاني .
رابعا :- على السرقات التي تحصل ليلا.
خامسا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من شخصين فاكثر.
سادسا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من الخدم بالأجرة إضرارا بمخدوميهم ، أو المستخدمين أو الصناع أو الصبيان فى معامل أو حوانيت من استخدموهم أو ف المحلات التي يشتغلون فيها عادة.
سابعا :- على السرقات التي تحصل من المحترفين بنقل الأشياء فى العربات أو المراكب أو على دواب الحمل ، أو أي إنسان أخر مكلف بنقل أشياء أو أحد اتباعهم ، إذا سلمت إليهم الأشياء المذكورة بصفتهم السابقة.
ثامنا :- على السرقات التي ترتكب أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء ).
[ المادة 317 من قانون العقوبات ]

( يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز سبع سنوات: 
أولا :- على السرقات التي ترتكب فى إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية.
ثانيا :- على السرقات التي تحصل فى مكان مسكون أو معد للسكني أو أحد ملحقاته إذا تم دخول المكان بواسطة التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعه أو انتحل صفة كاذبة أو إدعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة ، أو غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروعة.
ثالثا :- على السرقات التي تقع ولو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو مخبأ)
[ المادة 316 من قانون العقوبات ]

ثانيا :- جنايات السرقة
- قد تقترن جريمة السرقة بظرف مشدد أو أكثر ومع ذلك لا يتغير وصفها فتبقي جنحة إلا أن عقوبتها تشدد طبقا لنص المادة 317 من قانون العقوبات.
- والسرقة يتغير وصفها من جنحة إلى جناية إذا توافرت إحدى الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المواد كم 312 إلى 316 ، 316 مكرر و 316 مكرر ثانيا من العقوبات.
- وعقوبات الظروف المشددة فى جريمة السرقة والتي من شانها تغيير وصف الجريمة من جنحة إلى جناية يمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مجموعات.
1. ظروف مشددة يكفي توافر إحداها لاعتبار الواقعة جناية كالإكراه.
2.ظروف مشددة لا تؤدي إلى اعتبار الواقعة جناية إلا فى حالة اجتماع ثلاثة منها وهي :
أ.تعدد الجناة وحمل السلاح والطرق العام.
ب.حمل السلاح والليل والطريق العام.
جـ.الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح والطريق العام.
د.تعدد الجناة وحمل السلاح والليل.
3.ظروف مشددة يجب توافرها معا لاعتبار الواقعة جناية عقوبتها الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وهي :
أ.الليل.
ب.تعدد السلاح.
جـ.حمل السلاح.
د.المكان المسكون أو المعد السكني.
هـ.التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة.
و.الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح.


سرقة مهمات توليد وتوصيل التيار الكهربائي.
تنص المادة 316 مكرر ( ثانيا ) من قانون العقوبات على أنه :
( يعاقب بالسجن على السرقات التي تقع على المهمات أو الأدوات المستعملة أو المعدة للاستعمال فالمواصلات التليفونية أو التلغرافية أو توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي المملوك للمرافق التي تنشئها الحكومة أو الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة أو الوحدات التابعة لها ، أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك إذا لم يتوافر فى الجريمة ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها فى المواد 313 إلى 316 )

ولقد جعل المشرع هذه الحالة من حالات تشديد الجريمة بوصفها جناية لسبب يرجع إلى نوع الشيء المسروق فهو فى هذه الحالة مهمات أو أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال فى توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي المملوك للدولة أو هيئاتها ، والسبب الذي من أجله شدد المشرع الجريمة هو تهديد مرفق الكهرباء بالانقطاع مع ذيوع تلك السرقات وانتشارها حديثا.
ولقيام جناية سرقة المهمات يجب أن تتوافر أركان جريمة السرقة عموما ، وان يكون موضوع الاختلاس مهمات أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال فى توليد أو توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي وأن تكون هذه المهمات مملوكة للمرافق التي تنشئها الحكومة أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة.
ومن أمثلة المهمات والأدوات الخاصة بالكهرباء الأسلاك والأعمدة العوازل والكابلات وقطع الغيار الخاصة بالمرفق وأكشاك الكهرباء 000 
ولقد رأي المشرع أن يعاقب المتهم بعقوبة الجناية على هذه الجريمة سواء وقعت على أدوات مستعملة فعلا فى الكهرباء ويترتب عليها انقطاعها أو على أدوات أعدت للاستعمال.
أما بالنسبة لموظفي شركات الكهرباء المعهود إليهم إدارة مرفق الكهرباء فإذا حصل الاختلاس من أحدهم بالنسبة لتلك المهمات أو الأدوات ولم تكن مسلمة إليهم بسبب وظيفتهم أو بصفتهم أمناء عليها فانه لا ينطبق عليهم نص المادة 316 مكرر ( ثانيا ) وإنما ينطبق عليهم نص المادتين 112 ، 113 عقوبات.


المبحث الخامس
مخالفات الكهرباء وعقوباتها
الجرائم – المخالفات – الواردة باللائحة التجارية لشركة
الكهرباء وعقد التوريد

لم يضفي المشرع الحماية الجنائية على جريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي وحدها ، بل جرم أي مساس بالمعدات والأدوات اللازمة لنقل واستخدام التيار الكهربائي ، إلا أنه يلاحظ فى مجال حماية العدادات والآلات والمعدات اللازمة لنقل التيار ما يلي :

أولا :- أن المساس بالعدادات أو الآلات اللازمة لنقل التيار الكهربائي – مخالفات – ورد النص عليها فى اللائحة التجارية لشركة توزيع كهرباء القاهرة والمعمول بها ابتداء من 18/5/1996(1). 
ثانيا :- كما ورد النص على بعض تلك المخالفات فى عقد التوريد الخاص ببيع الكهرباء للمنتفعين(2).
ظˆطھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظˆط±ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط£ظˆ ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظ‡ظٹ 000

ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ
ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظپظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¶ ظˆط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط©
ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ظˆظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨طھظ‡ط§

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط±ظٹظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© 
( ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ظ†ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ طŒ ظپط§ظ† ط®ط§ظ„ظپ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¹ ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ…ط­ط³ظˆط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط±ظٹظپط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¹ط±ط§ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¥ط·ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³طھط© ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط£ط®ط± طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط£ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨ . ط¹ظ„ط§ظˆط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط± )
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 34 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]

( ظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ طھظˆطµظٹظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± 
ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ طŒ ظˆظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¬ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھظ†ط¨ظٹظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظ†ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط±.
ظˆطھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظپظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¹ط±ط§) 
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 35 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]

(ظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ طھظˆطµظٹظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ . ظˆظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹظ† ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹظ‡ط§ . ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ظپط³ط® ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ظˆط¯ظˆظ† ط­ط§ط¬ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طھظ†ط¨ظٹظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط¥ظ†ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط±. ظˆطھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظپظ‰ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¹ط±ط§ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط¬ظ„ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³طھط© ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط£ط®ط± طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط£ظٹ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨ . ظˆظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط«ط¨ظˆطھ ط¹ط¯ظ… ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط¨ط°ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© )
[ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¯ظٹ ط¹ط´ط± ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ]

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظˆظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ط¨طµظ„ط¨ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© 
( ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© â€“ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© )

ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¹ظ†ط¯ظ…ط§ ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظپط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ظٹط© ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ ظپظ‚ط· طŒظپط¥ط°ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط¯ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚طھظ‡ط§ ط¨طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ط£ط­ظ…ظ€ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط£ط­ظ…ظ€ط§ظ„ طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ظ„ظ‡ ط´ط®طµظٹط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ( ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¹ط¯ ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ) ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹط­طھط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظˆظƒط§ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طŒ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ط§ط© ط§ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط®ظ„ظپ ظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„ ط¹ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط±. 
ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط¨ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طµطµ ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ط¯ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚طھظ‡ط§ ظˆظپظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© طµط±ظٹط­ط© ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯طھظٹظ† 36 طŒ 37 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© طŒ ظˆط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ط¯ظ‚ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظٹط­ط±ط± ط¹ظ‚ط¯ط§ ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط¥ط±ط§ط¯ط© ظˆط¹ظ„ظ… ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط،.

ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹط­ط±ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ط¹ ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ…ظ† ظٹط­طµظ„ظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظٹط¹ظˆط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ظپط¹ ط¥ط° ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھظ‚ط§ط¶ظ‰ ط³ط¹ط±ط§ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظٹط­ظ‚ظ‚ ط±ط¨ط­ط§ ظ…طھط¬ط§ظˆط²ط§ ط­ظ‚ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§.

ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ â€“ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ â€“ ظٹط­ط±ظ… ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ…ظ† طھظ‚ط§ط¶ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظ…ط¹ ظ…ظ† ظٹظˆط±ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط®ظ„ط³ط©.
ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، 
ظٹط³طھط«ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطµط±ط­ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط¨ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯طھظٹظ† 36 طŒ 37 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©.

ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط§ : ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظˆظ…ظ„ط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ( ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ).


ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ :- ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطµظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط±.
ظ„ط§ طھط«ظˆط± ط£ظٹ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ( ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ظٹط§ ) ظ„ط£ظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† طھظ… طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆظٹطھظ… ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³.

ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© :- ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ط¯ظ… ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطµظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظ„ظ„ط؛ظٹط±.
ط­ط¯ط¯طھ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط£ط³ظ„ظˆط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© 
( ط¥ط°ط§ ط«ط¨طھ ط¹ط¯ظ… ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظˆظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³طھط© ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط£ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظ‚ظ„ طŒ ط¹ظ„ط§ظˆط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± )
[ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ط¹ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ] 
[ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³ ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ 
ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ط¨ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ 500 ظƒظٹظ„ظˆ ظˆط§طھ ]
( 000 ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط£ط®ط± طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط£ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظ‚ط±ط¨00)
[ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 34 ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ][/align]</span>

----------


## ظ‡ظٹط«ظ… ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‰

[align=center]
ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط©
ط¹ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظپط¸ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط£ظˆ طھط؛ظٹظٹط±
ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨طھظ‡ط§


ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط±ظٹظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© 
( طھط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ…ط®طµطµط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ظˆ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط±ظپط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط±ظ…ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط±ط© ) 
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 8 ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© 1 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]

( ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط£ظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹط¬ط±ظٹ ط£ظٹ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طµظ†ط¯ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ‡ط±ط§طھ ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپظ‚طھظ‡.
ظˆظٹط¬ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظپط¸ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط®طھط§ظ… ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹظپطھط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط£ظ† ظٹطھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظ‰ طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ط§طھظ‡ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظƒظˆظ†ط§طھظ‡ ط¨ط£ظٹ طµظˆط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طµظˆط± طŒ ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط®ط§ظ„ظپ ط°ظ„ظƒ طھط¬ط±ظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨طھظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹط³ط¬ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظˆط¨ط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط± ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط­طھظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طھطµط­ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© ( 18 ) ط£ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظƒط¨ط±.
ظˆظپظ‰ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¹ظ„ط§ظˆط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط£ط®ط± ظˆط¯ظˆظ† ط£ظٹ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© )

( ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظ…ط¹ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆظ…ط§ ظ‚ط¯ ظٹظ†طھط¬ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¶ط±ط§ط± ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھط£ظ…ظٹظ†ظ‡ط§ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط³ظ„ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ظˆطھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ ظˆطھظ†طھظپظٹ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظ…ط§ظ…ط§ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط­ط¯ط« ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط£ظٹ طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ) 
[ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ† ظ…ظ† ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ]

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :_ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط¹ط¯ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ â€“ ظˆط§ظ„ط¢ط«ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط±طھط¨ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ظˆط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ.

ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ :- 
ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظƒط³ط± ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ط®طھط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ†ظپظ‚ط§طھ ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®طھظ… ط¥ط°ط§ طµط§ط­ط¨ ظƒط³ط± ط§ظ„ط®طھظ… ط®ظ„ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طھظˆظ‚ظپظ‡ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ طŒ ظˆظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط­ط¯ظˆط« ط¹ط·ظ„ ط¬ط³ظٹظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ ط£ط¬ط²ط§ط،ظ‡ ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظٹ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھط¬ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ط£ط³ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 33 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط©.

ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© :- 
ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طµظ†ط¯ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ‡ط±ط§طھ ط¯ظˆظ† ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆطھط¬ط±ظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ظ… ظٹط³ط¬ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظˆط¨ط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط± ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط­طھظ‰ طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ طŒ ظˆظپظ‰ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظˆظ‚طھ ظ†طµطھ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© (8) ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ( طھظˆطµظٹظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆطھظˆطµظٹظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظ…ط®طµطµط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط±ظپط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ظ…ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط±ظ…ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ط§ طھظ‚ط±ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ† طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ.
- ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹظ†طµ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط¨ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ 500 ظˆط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ† ظˆظƒظ€ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظ€ظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 500 ظˆط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ( ط®ط·ظˆط· ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظ…ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆظ„ظˆ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ )
ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ طھظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© ( 32 ) ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ( ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط£ظٹ ط­ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ط£ظ† ظٹظپطھط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طµظ†ط¯ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ‡ط±ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ† ظٹط¬ط±ظٹ ط£ظٹ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ . ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط£ظ† ظٹط·ظ„ط¨ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپظ‚طھظ‡.

ظˆظٹط¬ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظپط¸ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط®طھط§ظ… ظپط¥ط°ط§ ط®ط§ظ„ظپ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط¨ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ†ط¸ظٹط± ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طŒ ط¹ظ„ط§ظˆط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ظپط³ط® ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط£ط®ط±.

ظˆظ…ظ‚طھط¶ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†طµظˆطµ ط£ظ† ظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط¯ط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظ„ظٹط³ ط«ظ…ظ†ط§ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ( ط§ظ„ط«ظ…ظ† ) ظ†ط§ظ‚ظ„ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© طŒ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ( ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¹ ) ط¨ظ‡ط§ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ط·ظٹظ‡ ( ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ) ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ طŒ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ظ…ط§ ظٹط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ â€“ ظپظ‚ط· â€“ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¹ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظ‚ظٹط§ظ…ظ‡ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¹ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ظ…ط¯ط© ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ظ…ط­ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ظˆظٹظ†طھظ‡ظٹ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ط¨طھط±ظƒظ‡ ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط¨ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط±ظ… ظ…ط¹ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ظˆط§ظ…ط± ظˆط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¸ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ†ط´ط§ط· ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©.
ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط£ظ† ظٹطھط¹ط¯ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظٹ ظ…ط¸ظ‡ط± ظ…ظ† ظ…ط¸ط§ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒظٹط© ط«ظ… طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ظ…ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط¬ط²ط¦طھظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظپط§ط¹ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ط­ظٹط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ طŒ ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ط§ ط¨ط£ظٹ طµظˆط±ط© ظ…ظ† طµظˆط± طھطµط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظƒ ظپظ‰ ظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظپط§ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط¨ط§ط±ط© ( ظ…ط®طµطµط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ).
ظˆط­ظٹط« ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ط³طھط¹ط±ط§ط¶ ظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© ( 32 ) ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ظٹطھط¶ط­ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹطھظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ†طµط±ظٹظ† ظ‡ظ…ط§:
ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ†ط¸ظٹط± ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡.
ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظˆط¨ط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط®ط± ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط­طھظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® طھط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طھطµط­ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظٹظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظƒط¨ط±.

ظˆط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† طھظ†ظپظٹط° ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط³طھظ„ط²ظ…
1.طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظپ طŒ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط¦ظٹ طŒ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط·ط±ط£ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ…طھظ„ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط´ظ…ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظ„ط§ط¹ط¨.
2.ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط£ط®ط± ظ‚ط±ط§ط،ط© ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ظˆظ‚ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„طھظ„ط§ط¹ط¨ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط³طھظ„ط²ظ… ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ طµظپط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظƒط´ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‚ط§ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
3.طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظٹطھظ… طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ظ‡ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ :

ط£.ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ظ„ظ„طھظˆظ‚ظپ ظˆط­ط¯ط« ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظ„.
ط¨. ظپط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط°ط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط­ط³ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط«ظ„ط§ط« ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط©.
ط¬ظ€. ظپط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط°ط± ط£ظˆ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط­ط³ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط£ظˆ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ظٹطھظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط£ظˆ طھط؛ظٹظٹط±ظ‡.
ط¯. ظˆط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط°ط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظٹط¶ط§ ظٹط­ط³ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظپظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ط£ظ† ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط¨طµظپط© ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© طŒ ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ طھظپطµظٹظ„ط§ ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§طھط®ط§ط° ظ…ط§ ظٹظ„ط²ظ… ظ†ط­ظˆ طھظ†ظپظٹط° ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 32 ظپظ‰ ط¶ظˆط، ط§ظ„ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ط§طھ ط£ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط§ظ†ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط§ط­ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ‚ط§ط±ظٹط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± طھظƒظ„ظٹظپ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§طھط®ط§ط° ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆط¹ط±ط¶ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط­طµظٹظ„.

ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط©
ظ…ظ†ط¹ ظ…ظ†ط¯ظˆط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ط£ظˆ
ط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط±ط§ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© طŒ ظˆط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨طھظ‡ط§

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط±ظٹظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
( طھط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ…ط®طµطµط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط¥ظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط­طھظ‰ ظˆظ„ظˆ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط±ظپط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ظ…ظˆط¶ط¹ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ طھط±ظ…ظٹظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط±ط©.
ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ظ†ط¹ ظ…ظ†ط¯ظˆط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھظپطھظٹط´ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط؛ظٹط± ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط²ظˆظ…ظ‡ط§ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط¥ظ„ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط± ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥طھظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ط© ظˆط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ.
ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ط§ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط§ ط¹ظ† ط£ظٹط© ط£ط¶ط±ط§ط± طھط­ط¯ط« ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط¥طھظ…ط§ظ… ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ) 
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 8 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ]

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط­ظƒظ… ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظپظ‰ ط§ط³طھظ…ط±ط§ط± طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ظٹ.
ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط£ظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط­ظ‚ ظˆظ‚ظپ طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظ„ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظپظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ„ط²ظ…ط© ط¨ط£ط¯ط§ط، ط£ظٹ طھط¹ط±ظٹط¶.
[ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 1 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ] 
ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¥ط°ط§ ط±ط£طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظپظ†ظٹط© طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط±ط¯ ( ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط¯ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ط¨ظƒط© ) ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ط² ظٹط¬ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ط§ط© ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²طھظ‡ ظˆظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ…ط¹ط¯ط© ظ„ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ†ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھظˆط±ط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©.
[ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 2 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]
ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط£ظٹ ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ط£ظٹ طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ ظٹظ†ط´ط£ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط°ظƒظˆط±.
[ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 2 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]
ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط§ :- طھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظˆط´ط¨ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط±ظƒط¨ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط´ط¢طھ ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ط£طµظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظƒظپظ„ ط­ظ…ط§ظٹط© ظ…ظ†ط´ط¢طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¦ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط².
ظˆظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ط¯ظ… طھظ†ظپظٹط° ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظ†ط§ط¹ ط¹ظ† طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 6 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ]
ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ط§ :- ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ†ظ‚ط·ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظƒظ„ظٹط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط£ظˆ طھط®ظپظٹط¶ظ‡ط§ ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظ‚ظ‡ط±ظٹط© ط®ط§ط±ط¬ط© ط¹ظ† ط¥ط±ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظˆ ط¥ط°ط§ ط±ط£طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ظ„ط¶ط±ظˆط±ط© ظپظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ظ„ط¯ظˆط§ط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ„ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظپظ„ظٹط³ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط£ظٹط© طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ط§طھ ظˆظٹط­ظ‚ظ‚ ظ„ظ‡ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظˆط­ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆظ„ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظ† ظˆط¬ط¯طھ ظˆط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ظ†ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط±ط© ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط£ظ†.

ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ط©
ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط¹ظ‚ط¯
ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط­طµظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰
ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨طھظ‡ط§

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط±ظٹظ…ظ‰ ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
( طھظ‚ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط·ظˆط· ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط¦ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط³ط¯ط¯ ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط§ ظˆظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† ظٹظپظˆط¶ظ‡ طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط±ط±ط© ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆظٹظƒظˆظ† طھظ†ظپظٹط° ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط³ط§طھ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط¨ط±ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظˆط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط§طھظ‡ط§.
ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھطµط±ظٹط­ ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط£ظˆ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط© ظˆظپط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط£ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط؛ظٹط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ظˆط¥ظ„ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط±.
ظˆظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹط© ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط¶ط±ط§ط± طŒ ظˆظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ظ„ظ„طھط­ظƒظ… ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط¨ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط£ظˆ ظ„ط£ظٹ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظپظ†ظٹط© ط£ط®ط±ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط¨ط£ط¯ط§ط، ط£ظٹط© طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ط§طھ ) 
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 7 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ]

ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھظˆظ‚ظپظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظ„ط§ طھط±ط¬ط¹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظٹطھظ… ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¹ظ† ظ…ط¯ط© طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھظˆظ‚ظپظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظٹطھظ… ط§ط­طھط³ط§ط¨ظ‡ ط­ط³ط¨ ظ…ظˆط³ظ…ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ظˆطھط·ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظƒط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ.
ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط£ط´ظ‡ط± ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھظˆظ‚ظپظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ط£ظˆ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط£ظˆ ظ…طھظˆط³ط· ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط£ظˆظ„ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ظٹطھظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§.
ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط­ظٹظ† طھط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھطµط­ظٹط­ ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹.
ظˆظپظ‰ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظˆط§ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظٹط²ظٹط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³طھط© ط´ظ‡ظˆط± ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظˆظ„ طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ظˆ طھظˆظپظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط­ظٹظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط© ط­طھظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ط¹ط¯ظ… ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط³ط¨ط¨ ظٹط±ط¬ط¹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹.
ظˆظ„ط¹ط¶ظˆ ظ…ط¬ظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھط¯ط¨ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† ظٹظپظˆط¶ظ‡ طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط£ظˆ ط¥ظ„ط؛ط§ط¦ظ‡ ظ„ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظٹط±ط§ظ‡ط§.
[ ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ]

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒ- ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹.
ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھظ… طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط°ط§طھ ط³ط¹ط© ظ…ط¹ظٹظ†ط© طھطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط·ظ„ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡. 
ظˆطھظ‚ظˆظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ط¨طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ‚ط§ظٹط³ط© طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆط³ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط¶ظˆط، ط§ظ„ظˆط¶ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¦ظ… ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط© ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ طŒ ط¹ظ„ظ…ط§ ط¨ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ظٹطھظ… ط­طµط±ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط«ط§ظ„.

4 ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¨ط© 100 ظˆط§طھ 
ط«ظ„ط§ط¬ط© 16 ظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ط§ 
ظ…ط±ظˆط­ط© ظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ط§ 
ط؛ط³ط§ظ„ط© ظپظˆظ„ ط£ظˆطھظˆظ…ط§طھظٹظƒ ظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ط§ 
طھظƒظٹظپ 1.5 ط­طµط§ظ† ظ‚ط¯ط±طھظ‡ 
ط§ظ„ظƒظٹظ„ظˆ ظˆط§طھ 
ظ…ط¬ظ…ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ 400 ظˆط§طھ 
200 ظˆط§طھ 
100 ظˆط§طھ 
500 ظˆط§طھ 
800 ظˆط§طھ 
1000 ظˆط§طھ 
2 ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ 

ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ط§طھ ظٹطھظ… طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¹ط¯ظ… ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­طµظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظˆط§ظپظ‚طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ طھطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ„ظٹط³طھ ظ…طھظƒط§ظپط¦ط© ظ…ط¹ظ‡ط§ ظˆظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ†طھط§ط¦ط¬ طھظ„ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط®ط³ط§ط¦ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظˆظ„ط§طھ.
ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ظپظ‚ط¯ ط­ط±طµطھ ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 7 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظ†طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ( ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظ†ظٹط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھطµط±ظٹط­ ظ„ظ‡ ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط£ظˆ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط© ظˆظپط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ…ظٹظ† ظˆط؛ظٹط± ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ظˆط¥ظ„ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ط¨ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط¹ط°ط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط±. 
ظˆظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ط³ط¦ظˆظ„ظٹط© ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط¶ط±ط§ط± ظˆظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ…ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ظ„ظ„طھط­ظƒظ… ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط¨ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط£ظˆ ظ„ط£ظٹ ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظپظ†ظٹط© ط£ط®ط±ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط²ط§ظ… ط¨ط£ط¯ط§ط، ط£ظٹط© طھط¹ظˆظٹط¶ط§طھ.

ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط§ :- طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظپظٹط§طھ ظˆظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ.
ظ‚ط±ط±طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ظ…ظ† طھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظ„ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆطھط´ظ…ظ„ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ.
ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ط©.
ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ط³طھط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ طھطھظپظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ.
طھط³ظˆظٹط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط¶ظˆط، ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 18 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط©.
ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظپط±ظˆظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ‡ظٹ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ظ‡ط§.
ظˆظ‚ط¯ طµط¯ط± طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ط§ ظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ ط±ظ‚ظ… 470 ط¨طھط§ط±ظٹط® 24/11/1990 ظˆط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ‚ط±ط± ط§ظ„ط£طھظٹ :
ظٹطھظ… ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظپط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط­ظˆ ط§ظ„ط£طھظٹ :
ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط­ط¯ 200 ظپظˆظ„طھ[/align]</span>

----------


## ظ‡ظٹط«ظ… ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‰

[align=center]
ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ط¹ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظپط© ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظƒظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ…ط¦ظˆظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط© ظ…طµط§ط±ظٹظپ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯
ظ…ظ„ظپ طھظٹط§ط± ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚
ط¹ظ„ط¨ظ‡ طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ط© ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„
ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ط© ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط®ط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…ط©
ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ط© ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط§ط±ط© ظ…ط¹ظˆط¬ط©
ط§ظ†ظپط®ط§ط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط،
ط§ظ†ظپط®ط§ط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط، ظ…ط¹ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط£ط¬ط³ط§ظ… ط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط¹ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯
ظ…ظ„ظپ طھظٹط§ط± ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ + ط¹ظ„ط¨ط© طھظˆطµظٹظ„
ط«ظ‚ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط،
ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…
ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھط§ظ… ظ…ظ†ط²ظˆط¹ط© ( ط¨ظپط¹ظ„ ظپط§ط¹ظ„ ) 25%
15%
10%
15%
10%
100%

100%
100%
100%
ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 3 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ظƒظ„ ط®طھظ…
ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ط¯ظ… طھظˆط§ظپط± ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط؛ظٹط§ط± ظٹطھظ… طھظƒظ‡ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© 
ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط£ظˆط¬ظ‡ 380 ظپظˆظ„طھ :
ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ط¹ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظپط© ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط¥طµظ„ط§ط­ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظƒظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ…ط¦ظˆظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط© ظ…طµط§ط±ظٹظپ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯
ظ…ظ„ظپ طھظٹط§ط± ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ 
ط¹ظ„ط¨ظ‡ طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ط© ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ 
ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ط© ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط®ط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…ط© 
ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ط© ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط·ط§ط±ط© ظ…ط¹ظˆط¬ط© 
ط§ظ†ظپط®ط§ط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط، 
ط§ظ†ظپط®ط§ط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط، ظ…ط¹ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط£ط¬ط³ط§ظ… ط؛ط±ظٹط¨ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط¹ظ„ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯
ظ…ظ„ظپ طھظٹط§ط± ظ…ط­طھط±ظ‚ + ط¹ظ„ط¨ط© طھظˆطµظٹظ„ 
ط«ظ‚ط¨ ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ط·ط§ط، 
ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ… 
ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھط§ظ… ظ…ظ†ط²ظˆط¹ط© ( ط¨ظپط¹ظ„ ظپط§ط¹ظ„ )
ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ط© ظ…ط¤ط´ط± ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ ط­ظ…ظ„ ظ…ظ‡ط´ظ…ط© + ظ…ظ„ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط´ط± طھط§ظ„ظپ 10% ظ„ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ„ظپ
20%
5%
10%
10%
100%

100%
100%
100%
ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ 2 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ظƒظ„ ط®طھظ…
20%
ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ط¯ظ… طھظˆط§ظپط± ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط§ط± ظٹطھظ… طھظƒظ‡ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©
طھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط«ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯


ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط­ط« ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³
ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­ ظپظ‰ ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ


ظٹط³ط¨ظ‚ ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­ ظپظ‰ ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط§ظ„طھط¹ط±ظپ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظٹظپظٹط© ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ط±طھظƒط§ط¨ ط£ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ طŒ ظƒظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط¨ظ‚ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط© ظƒظٹظپظٹط© ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ط©.
ظƒظٹظپظٹط© ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯.
ظˆط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ ) ظٹطھظ… ط§ظƒطھط´ط§ظپظ‡ط§ ظˆط¶ط¨ط·ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¥ط­ط¯ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¢طھظٹط©.
ط¨ظ„ط§ط؛ ط´ظپظˆظٹ ط£ظˆ ظƒطھط§ط¨ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط£ط­ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط·ظ†ظٹظ† طŒ ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط£ظپط±ط¯طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ط´ط±ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ…ظƒطھط¨ ط®ط§طµ ظ„طھظ„ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط؛ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظƒط§ظˆظٹ ط¨طھظ„ظ‚ظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط¨ط­ط«ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھط«ط¨ظٹطھ ظ…ظ† طµط­طھظ‡ط§. 
طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظƒط´ط§ظپ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط£ظˆ ظ…ظپطھط´ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط©(1).
ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ط´ط±ط·ط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط،.

ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط£ظٹ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯.
ظٹط­ط±ط± ظ…ط­ط¶ط± ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ( ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ) ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© طŒ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ط¦ط² ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط¹ظٹظ† ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظپظٹط¯ طŒ ظˆظٹطھطµظˆط± طھط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ…ظٹظ† ط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط¯ط¯ ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ظٹ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظˆط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ.
ط¥ط±ط³ط§ظ„ طµظˆط±ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…ط­ط¶ط± ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆط¨ط±ظپظ‚ظ‡ ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ط¨ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، طŒ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط¥ط®ط·ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… â€“ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ â€“ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظˆط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط·ط§ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط©.

طھط¨ط¯ط£ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ط§طھط®ط§ط° ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط²ظ… ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ ظ†ط­ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظ…ظ† ظپط³ط® ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ظˆطھط­طµظٹظ„ ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ط§.

ط¥ط°ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظƒط§ظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظٹظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ طھط­ط±ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ظٹط© .
طھط®ط·ط± ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ظ…ط­ط¶ط± ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط© ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© طŒ ظˆط§طھط®ط§ط° ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ط¯ظ… ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©.


ظƒظٹظپظٹط© ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚.

ظٹظ„طھظ€ط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط±ظ‚ ظ„ظ„طھظٹظ€ط§ط± ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹ ( ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ) ظˆطھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظٹط، ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£طµظ„ظ‡ ط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط§ط±طھظƒط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ ظ‚ط¯ طھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط¥طھظ„ط§ظپ ظ„ط£ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ…طھظ„ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طŒ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ طھط³طھط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¨ظ…ط¬ط±ط¯ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط±ظ‡ط§ طŒ ط¨ط؛ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¹ظ† ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© طھط­ط±ظٹظƒ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ظٹ ط¶ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ….
ظˆط¨طµظپط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظپط§ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظٹطھظ… طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط©.
ط£. ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§.
ط¨. ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط«ظ…ط§ظ† ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط§.
ط¬ظ€. ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© .

ظˆظٹطھظ… ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³
1. ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظٹط«ط¨طھ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط·.
2. ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³ظ†ط© ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظٹ ط­طھظ‰ 8 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظˆط³ظ†طھظٹظ† ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚طھظٹظ† ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظˆظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط±ظƒط© ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 8 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ.
3. ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ ط±ظ‚ظ… 15 ظ„ط³ظ†ظ‡ 77 طھطھط­ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³.
8 ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط©.
12 ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…طµط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡. 
16 ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط§ ظ„ظ„ظˆط±ط´ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ†ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط©.
ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظƒط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹط«ط¨طھ ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط£ظ† ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ظٹ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ.
4. طھظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط¨ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ظٹط­ط© ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…ط© ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚.
ظˆظ†ظˆط¶ط­ ظپظٹظ…ط§ ظٹظ„ظٹ ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط¹ط± ظ„ط´ط±ط§ط¦ط­ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط¨ظ‚ط© ظ…ظ† 1/7/93 ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظٹط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط؛ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط¶ط§ظپ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظپظ‰ ظپط§طھظˆط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ط©.

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… / ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ 
1. ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© 250
2.ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© 430
3.ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط·ط§ظ‚ط© 
ط£.ط­طھظ‰ 500 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ 
ط§ظ„ط²ط±ط§ط¹ط© ظˆط§ط³طھطµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ 100
ط¨ط§ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ 180
ط¨.ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 500 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ 153.5
4.ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆط¥ط´ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظˆط± 230
5.ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ† 107

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط؛ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ… ظˆظ…طµط±ظˆظپط§طھ طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯.
ط¯ظ…ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ:
ط§ظ„طھظ…ط؛ط© ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط© : ط¨ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ 6 ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… ط¹ظ† ظƒظ„ 10ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ ظ„ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط©. 
ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظˆظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ : ط¨ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ 30 ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒظٹظ„ظˆط§طھ ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ط،ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¨ظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طµط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡.
ظˆطھط¹ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ظ…ظ† ط¯ظ…ط؛ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ظ†ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظƒظٹظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط²ظٹ ظˆط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡.

ط«ط§ظ„ط«ط§ :- ( ظپط¦ط§طھ طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظ…ط­ط§ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط´ )

ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ظپط§طھظˆط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظٹ 
ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ظپط¶ ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط§ط± 
ط£ظ‚ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ط­ط¯
ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط£ط«ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§طھ
ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ظ† ظپط£ظƒط«ط± 10
15
25 15
20
30 15
20
30 20
25
35

ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² : ط¨ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ 36 ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… / ظ…طھط± ظ…ظƒط¹ط¨ ظ„ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط©.
طھظ…ط؛ط© ظ…ط®ط§ظ„طµط© : 400 ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹطµط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط± ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظپط£ظƒط«ط± ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط§ ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„طھظ†ظ…ظٹط©.
ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط°ط§ط¹ط© : ظٹط­طµظ„ ط±ط³ظ… ط¥ط°ط§ط¹ط© ط¨ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ 2 ظ…ظ„ظٹظ… ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒظ†ط¯ط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظٹط²ط© ظˆظ…ظ„ظٹظ… ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ.
1. ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط­ط¯ ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ 45 ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹط§.
2. ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط±ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ ط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ‚ظˆظٹ ظ…ط­ط±ظƒط© ظˆط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظٹط­طµظ„ ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط°ط§ط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظˆط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط­ط¯ ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ طŒ ظˆطھطھط¹ط¯ط¯ ظپط¦ط© ط§ظ„طµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¨طھط¹ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ.

ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹط© ( ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط§طھ ) ظ‡ظٹ
ط«ظ„ط§ط«ط© ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ط¹ظ† ظƒظ„ ظƒ ظˆط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط¨ط­ط¯ ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ط³طھظˆظ† ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ„ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ظˆظ…ط§ط¦ط© ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط©.
ظˆظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ظپظ‰ ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ظپظ‰ طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ†طµ ظ…ظ†ط§ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط± ( ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ط¹ط¯ â€“ ط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ â€“ ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ) 

ظˆطھطھط¶ط§ط¹ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط­ط¯ ظ…طµط§ط¯ط± ط§ظ„طھظ†ظپظٹط°ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ظٹط© ظˆظ‡ظ‰.
ط£. ط£ظƒط´ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„طھط­ظˆظٹظ„ ظˆط£ظƒط´ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹.
ط¨. ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط¦ظٹط©.
ط¬ظ€. ط§ظ„ظƒظˆظپط±ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ظˆط¹ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„.
ظˆظٹط­ظƒظ… طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 35 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط³ ط§ظ„ط¢طھظٹط©:
1. ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظˆظٹط­ط¯ط¯ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ( ظ…ط¹ ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ط§ط© ظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط±ط¯ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط±ط© 11 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© )
2. ط§ظ„ط¹ط¨ط±ط© ظپظ‰ طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ظٹط© ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ظٹط©.
3. ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط¹ظ†ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظˆظٹطھظ… ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظپط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط°ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپظ†ظٹط§ طھط³طھط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ط´ط¨ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµط© ظ„ظ„طھظ†ظپظٹط°.
4. ظٹظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆطھط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆط¨ظپط³ط® ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ظپظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط·.
5. طھط¬ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ†طھط¸ط§ط± ط§ظ„طھطµط±ظپ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ظٹط©.
6. ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط£ظٹ ط¥طھظ„ط§ظپ ط¨ط£ط­ط¯ ظ…ظ…طھظ„ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ†ط§ط´ط¦ ط¹ظ† ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط±.
7. ظٹظ„طھط²ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط£ط¯ط§ط، ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپط¶ظ„ط§ ط¹ظ† ط­ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ط§طھط®ط§ط° ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط¶ط¯ظ‡.
8. ظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒط§ظپط© ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط©.
9. ط¥ط°ط§ ط­ظƒظ… ظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط§ ط¨ط¨ط±ط§ط،ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ طھط±ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظ‚ط§ظ… ط¨ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط®طµظ… ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظپظ‰ ط¶ظˆط، ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ط§ط،ط©.
10. ظ…ط§ طھط¶ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 35 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط¨ط´ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 12 ط´ظ‡ط±ط§ ( ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ظ„ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط­طھظ‰ 8 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ ) ظˆظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط´ظ‡ط±ط§ ( ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط±ط§طھ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 8 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ) 
ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط¯ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھظ… طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ظ‡ط§ ط¥ط°ط§ ط«ط¨طھ ط§ظ† ظ…طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھظ…طھ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظ† ظ…ط؛ط°ظٹ ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظ‚ط¨ظ„ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ط±طھظƒط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© طŒ ظˆظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ظ…طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظˆظ„ظٹط³ ط¹ظ† ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط©. 
11. ط¥ط°ط§ طھظ… ط¶ط¨ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ ظٹط³ط±ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھطھط؛ط°ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظ‚ط¨ظ„ ط±ظپط¹ظ‡ط§ ظپط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 35 ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط± ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظ„ط§ ظٹطھظ… طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ظ‡ط§ ظˆط¥ظ†ظ…ط§ ظٹط­ط§ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظˆظ…ط¹ ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ط§ط© ط¨ط§ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط³ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ط°ظƒط±.
ظˆطھط¬ط¯ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط´ط§ط±ط© ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ†ظ‡ ط¥ط°ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط¹ظ† ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ‚ط§ظ…طھ ط¨ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظˆط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ طŒ ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظٹظ† ط¥ط®ط·ط§ط± ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ( ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ† 300 ظƒ . ظپ . ط£ ) ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظˆط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظپظˆط±ط§ ط¨ظ…طµط§ط­ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ظˆط§ظ† طھط®ط·ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظ‚ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط¹ظ†ظ‡.

ظˆظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ظ…ط±ط§ط¹ط§ط© ظ…ظ†طھظ‡ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‚ط© ظپظ‰ طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظپظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ظٹظˆظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ظٹط© ظ…ط«ظ„.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظپط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ†ط¨ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط«ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¨ظ„ظˆظ…ط§ط³ظٹط©.
ظ…ط­ط·ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ط§ط±ظٹ.
ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ط§ط­ظ† ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ط§ط±ط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ط¨ط² ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ظ…ط¹ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒظٹط©.
ط¯ظˆط± ط§ظ„طµط­ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط´ط±. 
12. ظٹطھط¹ظٹظ† ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط§طھ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظ„ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط³ظˆط§ط، ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظٹط§ط± ط£ظˆ ط®ظ„ط§ظپظ‡ â€“ - ط§ظ† ظٹطھظ… ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ظˆط±ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ظپظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط¨ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ظ„ط§ طھط³ظ…ط­ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط© ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ط§طھ ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط¹ط§ظ†ط© ظپظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ‚طھط¶ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط±.
13. ط¥ط°ط§ طھط¹ط¯ط¯ ظˆظ‚ط§ط¦ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ…ظ† ظ…طµط¯ط± ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ظپظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ظˆط§ط­ط¯ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط±طھ ظƒظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ظˆط§ط­ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹ ( ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ) طŒ ط£ظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظپظٹطھظ… ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظƒظ„ ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ط© ( ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„ ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ط¨ط¬ظ„ط³طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¯ط³ط© ظ„ط¹ط§ظ… 90 ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط¹ظ‚ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ 15/2/1990 )
14. ط£ظ† ظٹطھظ… طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط±ظ‚ظ… 15 ظ„ط³ظ†ظ‡ 77 ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط± ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ / ظ…ظپطھط´ ط¹ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ظ†ط·ظ‚ط© ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ‡ط±ط© â€“ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ…ظˆظ„ ط¨ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط§ظ† طŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ظ‡ظˆ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ظ…ظƒظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© طھطھط¶ظ…ظ† طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ط§ ظ„ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ظ‡ظˆ ط«ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظٹظˆظ…ظٹط§.
ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظپط§ظ† ظ‡ظ†ط§ظƒ ط­ط§ظ„ط§طھ طھط®ط¶ط¹ ظ„طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط·ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط£ظˆ ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط¸ط±ظˆظپ ظƒظ„ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط³ظˆط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ ط£ظˆ ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­طھظ…ظ„ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ط§.
ظˆظ‡ط°ط§ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھظ‚ط±طھ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط¦ظ…ط© ظ„ط¨ط­ط« ظ…ط´ط§ظƒظ„ ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© â€“ ظˆظ‡ظٹ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط¹طھظ…ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¶ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھط¯ط¨ ظˆط¨ط°ظ„ظƒ طھط£ط®ط° طµظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆظ…ظ† ط£ظ…ط«ظ„ط© ط°ظ„ظƒ.
ط±ظ‚ظ… ط§ظ„ط¬ظ„ط³ط© طھط§ط±ظٹط®ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¶ ظ…ظ† ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط¹ط¯ط¯ 
ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© ط­ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±.
36 / 88 12/12/88 ظ…ط§ظƒظٹظ†ط© ظ„ط­ط§ظ… ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ 
1.ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© 63 ظٹظˆظ… 2.طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظƒظٹظ†ط© ظ„طھظƒظˆظ† 7 ظƒ ظˆط§طھ.
33 / 89 15/11/89 ظ…ظ†ط´ط§ط± ظ„ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط®ط´ط¨ 
1.ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 15 ظٹظˆظ… ط£ط±ط¶ظٹط© ط´ظ‚ط© 2.ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ 1 / 3 ظƒ . ظپ . ط£
23 / 90 1/8/90 ظ…ط²ط±ط¹ط© طھط³ظ…ظٹظ† ظ…ط§ط´ظٹط© ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ 8 ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ
ظˆط£ط®ظٹط±ط§ ظپط§ظ† ط´ظƒط§ظˆظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظٹط¬ط¨ ط¹ط±ط¶ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ / ط§ظ„ط¹ط¶ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھط¯ط¨ ظ„ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ظˆط§طھط®ط§ط° ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ„ط§ط¹طھظ…ط§ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ† ط³ظٹط§ط¯طھظ‡ ط¨طµظپطھظ‡ ظ…طµط¯ط± ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±.

ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط،
ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط·ظ„ط¨ ظٹطھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¨ظ‡ طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµط© ظ„ط§ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ ط¨ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپطھظ‡ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†.
ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظپظ‰ ط®طµظˆطµ ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ( ط¬ظ†ط­ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظˆط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯) ظپظ‡ظˆ ط·ظ„ط¨ ظٹطھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¨ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط§ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط± طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط©.
ظˆط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط§ظ† ط¬ظ‡ط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ط© ظ‚ط¯ طھظ‚طھظ†ط¹ ط¨ظˆط¬ظ‡ط© ظ†ط¸ط± ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظˆط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط³طھظ†ط¯ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط³ط¨ط§ط¨ ظˆظ…ط¨ط±ط±ط§طھ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© طŒ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط§ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ط£ط³ط§ط³ط§ ظ„ط§ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط¹ظ„ ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظ…ظ† ط´ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط­ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط¨ط¹ظٹط¯ط§ ط¹ظ† ط£ط±ظˆظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط§ط­ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ….

ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظƒظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظٹ : ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط±ط§ط± طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط­ظ‚ط© ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظٹ ظ„طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ† â€“ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط¬ظ†ط­ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظٹط§ط± ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط¨ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ â€“ ط£ظ† ظٹط³ظ„ظƒظ‡ ظˆظٹطھطµط§ظ„ط­ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظƒظ…ط§ ط£ظ† ظ„ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ…طھظ†ط§ط¹ ط¹ظ† ط³ظ„ظˆظƒ ط³ط¨ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… طŒ ظˆط§ظ†طھط¸ط§ط± ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ظ…ط­ط§ظƒظ…طھظ‡ ظˆط¥ط¨ط¯ط§ط، ظ…ط§ ظٹط¹ظ† ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط¯ظپظˆط¹ ظˆط·ظ„ط¨ط§طھ ظˆطµظˆظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط¨ط¨ط±ط§ط،طھظ‡.
ظˆظ‚طھ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… : ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط³طھظˆظ† ظٹظˆظ…ط§ â€“ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط£ظ† ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط¨طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ â€“ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط¸ظ„ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظˆظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¥ط¯ط§ط±ظٹ ط£ظ† ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط³طھظˆظ† ظٹظˆظ…ط§ طھط¨ط¯ط£ ظ…ظ† طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ† طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±.

ط´ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظˆط´ط±ظˆط·ظ‡
ظٹظ„ط²ظ… ط£ظ† ظٹطھظ‚ط¯ظ… طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ† ط¨طھط¸ظ„ظ…ظ‡ ( ظƒطھط§ط¨ط© ) ط³ظˆط§ط، ط¨ط´ط®طµظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط¨ظ…ظ…ط«ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³طھظˆظ† ظٹظˆظ…ط§ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ„طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط¥ط¹ظ„ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط£ظˆ طھظƒظ„ظٹظپظ‡ ط¨ط§ظ„ط­ط¶ظˆط± (ط£ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ) ظˆظپظˆط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط© ط³طھظˆظ† ظٹظˆظ…ط§ ط¯ظˆظ† طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھط­طµظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ظپظ„ط§ ظٹط¬ظˆط² طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ظ‡ ط£ظˆ ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظٹظ‡.
ظٹظ„ط²ظ… ط§ظ† ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط¨ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط© ظ…طµط¯ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ظ„ط§ ظٹط¹ط¯ طھط¸ظ„ظ…ط§ ظ…ط§ ظٹظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ…ظ† ط´ظƒط§ظˆظٹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط؛ظٹط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظƒطھط­ط±ظٹط± ظ…ط­ط¶ط± ط¨ظˆظ‚ط§ط¦ط¹ ط§ظ„ط´ظƒظˆظ‰ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ…(1). 
ظٹظ„ط²ظ… ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ط¶ط­ط§ ظˆظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط§طھ ظپظ„ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط¨ظ‡ظ…ط§ ط£ظˆ ط؛ط§ظ…ط¶ط§ ظˆظ„ط§ ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ‚ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ط· ظˆظ„ط§ ظ…ط¶ط§ظپط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط¬ظ„.[/align]</span>

----------


## ظ‡ظٹط«ظ… ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ظ‰

[align=center] 
ظˆط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ â€¦
ط£ط¬ط§ط²طھ ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ„ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ط±طھظƒط¨ ظ…ط§ ظٹط¹ط¯ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظٹط§ط± ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظپط°ط© ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط£ظˆ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ 000 ط§ظ† ظٹطھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط¨ط·ظ„ط¨ ظپظ‰ طµظٹط؛ط© طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط§ ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ظپظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط± طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒط§طھ ظˆظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط©.
ظˆظ‚ط¯ ط¬ط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„(2) ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظٹط¯ظˆط± ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ط§ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ…ط§ ط­ظˆظ„ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ‚ط¯ط±ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط§ظپظ‚ ظ„ط­ظ…ظ„ط© ط´ط±ط·ط© ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ) ط¨ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط¹ظٹظ†ط© ظˆظٹظ„ط¬ط£ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ظ„ظ„ظ†ط²ط§ط¹ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط¨ط؛ط±ط¶ طھظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط§ظ„طھظˆطµظ„ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­.

ط§ظ„ط¨طھ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… 000 ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھطµط© 
ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ ط£ظ† ط´ط±ظƒط© طھظˆط²ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ظ„ظٹط³طھ ظ…ظ„ط²ظ…ط© ط¨ظ‚ط¨ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظپط¥ط°ط§ ظ‚ط¨ظ„طھ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط£ط­ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظ…ط®طھطµط© طھط³ظ…ظٹ ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظپط¶ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ† ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ†.

ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… 
ط¥ط°ط§ ظ‚ط¨ظ„طھ ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط، ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط£ط­ط§ظ„طھظ‡ ظƒظ…ط§ ط³ظ„ظپ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط£ظ† طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© â€“ ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ â€“ طھطھط¨ط¹ ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ظٹظ†ط© ط£ظˆ ظ…ط­ط¯ط¯ط© ظپطھط¨ط¯ط£ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط«ظ… ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ظ‡ طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظٹظ†ط­طµط± ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹. 

ط£ظ…ط«ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„ظپطµظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹
ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ ظ„ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© (ط¬ظ†ط­ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظٹط§ط± ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹط©) ظ„ظٹط³ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ â€“ ظƒظ…ط§ ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© طھط؛ظٹظٹط± ط´ط®طµ ظ„ظˆط­ط¯طھظ‡ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظٹظ†ط© â€“ ظپط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظˆظ† ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ‚ط¯ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط£ظ† ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ظ‡ظˆ ط´ط®طµ ط£ط®ط± ( ط§ظ„ط³ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ).
ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ طھط§ظ„ظپ ظ„ط³ط¨ط¨ ظ„ط§ ط¯ط®ظ„ ظ„ط¥ط±ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ ظƒط¹ظٹظˆط¨ ظپظ†ظٹط© ط£ظˆ طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯.

ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© طھظ‚ط¯ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ( ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© )
ط£ط«ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط¨ط­ط« ط£ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… طھطµط¯ط± ط¥ط­ط¯ظ‰ ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ط«ظ„ط§ط«
ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ :- ظˆظٹطµط¯ط± ط¹ظ† ظ„ط¬ظ† ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ط¨ط¥ط¹ط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظٹظ†ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظ†ط¯ط¨ ظپظ†ظٹ ط£ط®ط± ظ„طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظ‡ظ„ظƒط© ظ„ظ„طھظٹط§ط±.
ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ :- ظˆظٹطµط¯ط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط£ط®ط° ط±ط£ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط­ ظ…ظ† ظ„ط­ظ†ط© ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ط¨طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹ.
ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« :- ظˆظٹطµط¯ط± ط¹ظ† ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط¦ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© â€“ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ط§ â€“ ط¨ط¥ط¹ظپط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ â€“ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… â€“ ظ…ظ† طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ( ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ظˆظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ظٹ ) ط¥ط°ط§ طھط¨ظٹظ† ط¨طµظˆط±ط© ط¬ط¯ظٹط© ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ظ„ظٹط³ ظ‡ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظپظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ظٹ ظˆط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ط¯ظ‚ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط±طھظƒط¨ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط©. 


ط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­ ظ…ط¹ ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط،
ظٹظ„ظٹ ظ†ط¸ط± ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ† ظ„ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ… ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ طµط¯ظˆط± ط£ط­ط¯ ط«ظ„ط§ط« ظ‚ط±ط§ط±ط§طھ ظƒظ…ط§ ط³ظ„ظپ طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ط³طھط«ظ†ط§ط، ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¥ط¹ظپط§ط، ظ…ظ† ط³ط¯ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© طŒ ظپط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¸ظ„ظ… ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ„ط²ظ…ط§ ط¨طھظ†ظپظٹط° ظ‚ط±ط§ط± ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ†.
ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط§
ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ط¯ظپط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ظ„ط؛ ط¨ط¹ط¯ طھط®ظپط¶ظٹظ‡ ط¨ظ†ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ‚طھط±ط§ط­ ظ„ط¬ظ†ط© ظƒط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒظٹظ†(1).

ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚.
طھط¬ط±ظٹ ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¸ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ط¯ظˆظ† ط§ظ†طھط¸ط§ط± طھطµط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ†ظٹط§ط¨ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظˆطھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 36 ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ ط£ظ‚طµظ‰ ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ„ظ…ط§ ظٹط«ط¨طھ ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط£ط­ظ…ط§ظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طھظپط¹ظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظ…ط¹ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظ‡ظ„ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظٹظˆظ…ظٹ 000
8 ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط´ظ‚ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© ظˆط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظ… ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ظˆط·ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ…ط¯ط© 12 ط´ظ‡ط± ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· .
12 ط³ط§ط¹ط© ظ„ط¨ط§ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ… ظٹطھط¶ظ…ظ† طھظ‚ط±ظٹط± ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط· ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط³ط§ط¹ط§طھ طھط´ط؛ظٹظ„ ط£ظƒط«ط± ظˆطھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط³ط§ط³ 24 ط´ظ‡ط± ط³ط§ط¨ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط§ط±ظٹط® ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط·.
ظˆطھطھظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ط¨ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ظٹط­ط© ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظ„ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط±.

ط£ط®ط± ط§ظ„طھط¹ط¯ظٹظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ
ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط®ط± طھط¹ظ„ظٹظ…ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط®طµظˆطµ ظپط§ظ† ط£ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط´ط±ظٹط­ط© ظ…ط­ط§ط³ط¨ط© ظپظ‰ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط®ط¯ظ… ظپظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط±ظˆظ‚ ظ‡ظٹ :
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© 25 ظ‚ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ 
ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط­طھظ‰ 500 ظƒ . ظˆط§طھ 43 ظ‚ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³
ط§ظ„ظ†ط´ط§ط· ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ظ‰ ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ…ظƒطھط¨ 43 ظ‚ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ 
ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ط§ظ…ظٹ ظˆط¹ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظ‡ظ‰ 
ط§ظ„ط²ط±ط§ط¹ط© ظˆط§ط³طھطµظ„ط§ط­ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط§ط¶ظٹ 7 ظ‚ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³ 
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط¨ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظ…ظ† 15.35 ظ‚ط±ط´ ظ„ظƒظ„ ظƒ . ظˆ . ط³
500 ظƒ.ظˆ.ط³ ظˆظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط§ط±ط© 

ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط§طھ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹط© )

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظˆطµظٹظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© طھط­طµظ„ ط؛ط±ط§ظ…ط© ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط©(1) ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط­ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ 
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© 30 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ 
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط¨ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط­طھظ‰ 500 ظƒ . ظˆ 50 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط¨ظ‚ط¯ط±ط© ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظ…ظ† 500 ظƒ .ظˆ 500 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ 

ط«ط§ظ†ظٹط§ :- ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط،
ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© 60 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§ 
ط¨ط§ظ‚ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط؛ط±ط§ط¶ ظ„ط£ظƒط«ط± ظ…ظ† 8 ظƒ . ظˆ 100 ط¬ظ†ظٹظ‡ط§
ظˆطھط¶ط§ط¹ظپ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ظ„ط؛ ط¥ط°ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ طھظ…طھ ظ…ظ† ظ…طµط§ط¯ط± ط§ظ„طھط؛ط°ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ظٹط©.

ط£ط«ط± ط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط©
ط¹ظ…ظ„ط§ â€“ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„طھطµط§ظ„ط­ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ( ط¨ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظٹ ط£ظˆ ط¨ط§ط±طھظƒط§ط¨ ظ…ط®ط§ظ„ظپط© ظ„ط§ط¦ط­ظٹط© ) ط´ظ…ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظ… ط§ظ„طµط§ط¯ط± ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ظٹظ‚ط§ظپ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†ظ†ط§ ظ„ط§ ظ†طµط§ط¯ط± ط­ظ‚ ظ…ط­ظƒظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¹ظˆظ‰ ظˆظپظ‚ ظ…ط§ ظٹطھط±ط£ظ‰ ظ„ظ‡ط§.

ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط«
ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†
ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆظ„
ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² â€“ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظٹط­ط© â€“ ط§ظ„ط®ط·

ط§ظ„ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„
ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†
ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² â€“ ط§ظ„ط®ط·


ط¨ظ†ط¯ 1 â€¦ ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ… ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† 

ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² - ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط·

ظ„ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ‡ظٹ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ„ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط¨ظ‚طµط¯ ط£ظˆ ط¨ظ†ظٹط© طھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡(1) طŒ ظپط§ظ† ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظƒط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طھظ‚طھط¶ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ†:
ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² - ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†

ظˆط£ط³ط§ط³ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط·ط¨ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ط±ظپظٹ ظ„ظ†طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ.
( ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ† ط£ط®طھظ„ط³ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ ظ…ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒط§ ظ„ط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ ظپظ‡ظˆ ط³ط§ط±ظ‚ ) 
[ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ ]

ظپط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ طھط´طھط±ط· ظپظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ„ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ طŒ ظˆظ„ط°ط§ ظˆط¬ط¨طھ ط§ظ„طھظپط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ظٹظ† ظپط±ط¶ظٹظ† ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹظ†.

ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ :- ط§ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط­ظ„ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† 
ظˆظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ط§ظ„ط© ظ„ط§ طھط«ط§ط± ط£ظٹ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط§طھ ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ظ„ط£ظ† ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ طھطھظˆط§ظپط± ظپظٹظ‡ ط´ط±ظˆط· ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظƒظ…ط§ ط£ظˆط±ط¯طھظ‡ط§ ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ(2) ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ ط°ظٹ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ طŒ ظپظ…ظ† ظٹط®طھظ„ط³ ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ ط³ط§ط±ظ‚ط§ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ.

ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¶ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ :- ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط­ظ„ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† 
طھط«ظٹط± ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© طھطھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ظ…ط¯ظٹ ط®ط¶ظˆط¹ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ طŒ ظپط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ â€“ ظˆظƒظ…ط§ ط³ظ„ظپ â€“ طھظپطھط±ط¶ ط¨ظ„ طھط´طھط±ط· ظپظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ„ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط£ظ† ظٹظƒظˆظ† ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§.

ظˆط§ظ„طھط³ط§ط¤ظ„ .. ظ‡ظ„ ظٹط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ 000طں

ط£ط«ظٹط±طھ ظ…ط´ظƒظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆظ…ط¯ظٹ ط¬ظˆط§ط² ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط±ظ‡ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ط®ط¶ظˆط¹ ط³ط±ظ‚طھظ‡ ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ طŒ ط¨ط³ط¨ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† طŒ ظˆط¨ط¯ط§ظ‡ط© ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚طµط¯ ط¨ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ ط¨ظٹظ† ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظˆط³ظ†طھط±ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚طµظˆط¯ طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ط§ ظ‡ظٹ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھط­ط±ظƒ ظˆطھطھط¯ظپظ‚ ط¹ط¨ط± طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظƒ طŒ ظپط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط¯ ظ…ظ† ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظˆط­ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظ†طھط±ط§ظ„ ظ‡ظˆ ظˆظ„ط§ ط´ظƒ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ(1) طŒ ط£ظ…ط§ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھطھط­ط±ظƒ ظˆطھطھط¯ظپظ‚ ط¹ط¨ط± ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظƒ ط­ط§ظ…ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„طµظˆطھظٹط© ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھظˆط¨ط© ( ط§ظ„ظپط§ظƒط³ ) ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ط§ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط© ( ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†طھط±ظ†طھ ) ظپظƒظٹظپ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظˆطµظپظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط£ظˆ ط¹ط¯ظ‡ط§ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§.
- ظˆط¥ط²ط§ط، ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ†ظ‚ط³ظ… ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط£ظٹظٹظ†:

ط§ظ„ط±ط£ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ :- ظٹط±ظٹ ط£ظ† طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظ„ط§ طھط¹ط¯ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ ظ„ط¹ط¯ظ… طھظˆط§ظپط± ط´ط±ظˆط· ظˆطµظپط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط¨ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† ظٹط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظ„ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ط§ ظ…ظƒظˆظ†ط§ ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط©.
ط§ظ„ط±ط£ظٹ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ :- ظˆظٹط±ظٹ ط£ظ† طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ طھط¹ط¯ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ظ‡ط§ ظˆط³ط±ظ‚طھظ‡ط§ طŒ ظپطھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظˆظٹط¬ط¨ ط£ظ† ظٹط®ط¶ط¹ ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ظ‡ ظ„ظ‚ظˆط§ط¹ط¯ ظˆط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط±ط¯ط© ط¨ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ طŒ ظپطھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„طھظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط²ط© ظˆط£ظ† ظƒط§ظ†طھ طھظ‚طھط¶ظٹ ظپظ‰ طھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ط§ ظˆظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ط§ ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط£ظˆ ط·ط±ظ‚ ط®ط§طµط© ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط¹طھط§ط¯ط© ط£ظˆ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ط£ظ„ظˆظپط© ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظپظ‡ظˆظ… ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ„ظٹط¯ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„.

ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط¶ 
ط§ط³طھظ‚ط± ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظٹط¹ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظˆظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظ…طھط±ط¯ط¯ط© ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طŒ ظˆط§ط¹طھط¨ط± ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ط¶ طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط§ ظˆظپظ‚ط§ ظ„ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ 000 ظˆظ…ظ† ط°ظ„ظƒ.
( ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ط§ طŒ ظ‡ظ‰ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ„ظ„ط؛ظٹط± طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظ… ظ‡ظˆ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© طŒ ظ…ظ…ظƒظ† طھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ ظˆظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ط¨طµط±ظپ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط± ط¹ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…طھظ‡ )
[ ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ 2594 / 69 ظ‚ ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 4/2/2000 â€“ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†ط´ظˆط± ]
( ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ„ظ„طھظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط²ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طŒ ظˆظ„ط°ظ„ظƒ ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ط³ط§ط±ظ‚ط§ ظ…ظ† ظٹط®طھظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ…ط¯ ط³ظ„ظƒ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ط¨ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¹ظٹط© ظˆط£ط¬ط±ظ‰ ط¹ط¯ط¯ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط¥ط¶ط±ط§ط±ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ )
[ ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ 1155 / 69 ظ‚ ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 2/1/2000 â€“ ط؛ظٹط± ظ…ظ†ط´ظˆط± ]
( ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ طھطھط­ظ‚ظ‚ ط¨ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ظ‡ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظ‡ظˆ ظƒظ„ ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ‡ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ ظˆطھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ ) 
[ ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ 4459 / 68 ظ‚ ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 2/1/1999 ]
( ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھ ط£ظ† ظˆطµظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ‚طھطµط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¬ط³ظ…ط§ ظ…طھط­ظٹط²ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ظˆط²ظ† ط·ط¨ظ‚ط§ ظ„ظ„ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹطھظ†ط§ظˆظ„ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ…ظ‚ظˆظ… ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ ظ„ظ„طھظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظٹط§ط²ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ظ‚ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط®ط± طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط§ طھطھظˆط§ظپط± ظپظٹظ‡ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®طµط§ط¦طµ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ‚ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط³ط±ظ‚طھظ‡ط§ )
[ ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ 2591 / 67 ظ‚ ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 4/3/1998 ]
( ظˆظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ظ…ط¨ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط·ط¹ظ† ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط³ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¹ظ† ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ظ‡ط§ ظ„ظٹط³طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظٹط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط£ظ† طھظƒظˆظ† ظ…ط­ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طŒ ظˆط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ ظٹظƒظˆظ† ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظپط¹ظ„ ظ…ط¹ ظپط±ط¶ طµط­طھظ‡ . ظˆظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ†ظ‡ ظƒط§ظ† ظٹظ…ظƒظ† ظ„ظ„طھظ…ط³ظƒ ط¨ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط¹ ظ…ط­ظ„ ظ„ظˆ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ط¹ ظ‚ط¯ ط¨ظƒظ„ظ…ط© ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ظˆط±ط¯ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ط© 311 ظ…ظ† ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظˆط¨ط§طھ ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ† ط¬ط³ظ…ط§ ظ…طھط­ظٹط²ط§ ظ‚ط§ط¨ظ„ط§ ظ„ظ„ظˆط²ظ† ط¨ط­ط³ط¨ ظ†ط¸ط±ظٹط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© طŒ ظˆظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط« ط£ظ† ط¹ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ط§ط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆظ…ظ†ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط¨ط£ط­ظƒط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط³ظ†طھ ط·ط±ظپ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظ…ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ظˆظƒظٹظپظٹط© طھط¯ط§ظˆظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ظˆط¹ ظپط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ط¨ ط¥ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط±ط¬ظˆط¹ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ظ‡ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ† ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ظ„ظ„ط£ظ…ظˆط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ†ظٹ â€“ ظ‡ظˆ ظƒظ„ ط´ط¦ ط°ظٹ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظٹظ…ظƒظ† طھظ…ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ ظˆظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®طµط§ط¦طµ ظ…طھظˆط§ظپط±ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹط© ط¥ط° ظ„ظ„ظ…ظˆط¬ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط°ط¨ط°ط¨ط§طھ ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆظٹظ…ظƒظ† ط¶ط¨ط·ظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ظٹط§ط²طھظ‡ط§ ظˆظ†ظ‚ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط­ظٹط² ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط£ط®ط± )
[ ظ†ظ‚ط¶ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ 2594 / 65 ظ‚ ط¬ظ„ط³ط© 2/2/1996 ]


ط¨ظ†ط¯ 2 â€¦ ط¶ظ€ط¨ط· ط¬ظ€ظ€ظ€ط±ظٹظ…ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط© ط³ظ€ظ€ظ€ط±ظ‚ظ€ظ€ظ€ط© ط§ظ„ط®ظ€ظ€ظ€ظ€ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„طھط­ظ‚ظٹظ‚ ظپظٹظ‡ط§
ط«ظ…ط© ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ط© ظ…ط¹طھط§ط¯ط© ظپظ‰ ط¶ط¨ط· ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ طھطھظ…ط«ظ„ ظپظ‰ طھطھط¨ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ط¯ظٹ ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ) ظˆطھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© طŒ ظپظ„ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظٹطھط­طµظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹâ€“ ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ â€“ ظˆظٹط®طھظ„ط³ظ‡ ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ ط¨ظٹظ† ظƒط§ط¨ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظˆطھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­طµظˆظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ظ„ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ طŒ ظˆط¨ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظٹط¬ط±ظٹ ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط§ط، ظ…ظ† ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظپظ‰ ط­ظٹظ† طھط³ط¬ظ„ طھظƒظ„ظپط© طھظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ) 


ظˆط«ظ…ط© طھط³ط§ط¤ظ„ ظ‡ظ†ط§ â€¦ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ( ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ) 000طں

ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ظپظ‰ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ طµط§ط­ط¨ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ) ظ…ط±ط¯ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط£ظ† ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ظٹظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨ط£ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظٹطھظ… طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط­ط³ط§ط¨ طھظƒظ„ظپطھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ) 
ظˆط«ظ…ط© ط±ط£ظٹ ط£ظ† ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ طھط¹ط¯ ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ط§ ظپظ‰ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ„ط£ظ† ظ…ط®طھظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ„ظٹط³ ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ظˆظ…ظ† ط«ظ… ظپظ‡ظˆ ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط®طµطµطھظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط£ط®ط± ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ط§ظ„ط£طµظ„ظٹ طŒ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¶ط§ط، ظ…ط³طھظ‚ط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¹طھط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ) ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ط§ط®طھظ„ط³ ط®ط·ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظ‡ظˆ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ طŒ ظˆط£ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„طھظٹ طھط±ط¨ط· ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ظˆط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ظ‡ظ‰ ظ…ط­ط¶ ط¹ظ„ط§ظ‚ط© طھط¹ط§ظ‚ط¯ظٹط© طھط­ظƒظ…ظ‡ط§ ظ†طµظˆطµ ط¹ظ‚ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ط´طھط±ط§ظƒ ظپظ‰ ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†.

ظˆط¥ط²ط§ط، ط¸ظ€ظ‡ظˆط± ظ†ظ€ظˆط¹ ط¬ظ€ط¯ظٹط¯ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظٹط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¥ط±ط³ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ط³ظ„ظƒظٹ ( ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط¦ظٹ ) ط­ظٹط« ظ„ط§ طھظˆط¬ط¯ ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظƒ ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ط© ط¨ظ„ ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط¥ط±ط³ط§ظ„ ظˆط§ط³طھظ‚ط¨ط§ظ„ ظ…ظˆط¯ط¹ ظ„ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ…ظ‡ظ…طھظ‡ ط¥ط±ط³ط§ظ„ ظˆط§ط³طھظ‚ط¨ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ طŒ ط¸ظ‡ط±طھ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ط·ط­ ط£ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ظ†ظ…ط§ط· ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ„ط§ طھط¹طھظ…ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظƒ ط£ظˆ ط§ظ„طھط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظٹظ‡ط§ طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظ…طھط·ظˆط±ط© ط¨ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھط³ظ„ظ„ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط¹ظ† ط¨ط¹ط¯ ظˆط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظ…ظ†ظ‡ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ظ‡ طŒ ظˆظ…ظ† ط«ظ… ط£طµط¨ط­طھ ط¶ط¨ط· ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„ط© طµط¹ط¨ط© ظˆظ…طھط¹ط«ط±ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ… â€“ ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط§ â€“ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ ( ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ) ظٹطھظˆظ„ظ‰ ط¥ط¨ظ„ط§ط؛ ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ط§طھ ط¨طھط¹ط±ط¶ ط®ط·ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆظٹط·ظ„ط¨ طھطھط¨ط¹ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ظˆطھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ظ‡ طھظ…ظ‡ظٹط¯ط§ ظ„ط§طھط®ط§ط° ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط،ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ظ†ظˆظ†ظٹط© ط¶ط¯ظ‡ طŒ ظˆظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط­ط« ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ط§طھ طھطھظ…ظƒظ† â€“ ط؛ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ â€“ ظ…ظ† ط¶ط¨ط· ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†(1). 

ط¨ظ†ط¯ 3 â€¦ ط£ط±ظƒط§ظ† ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†

ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط±ظٹظپ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط¨ط£ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ„ ظ…ظ…ظ„ظˆظƒ ظ„ظ„ط؛ظٹط± ط¨ظ‚طµط¯ طھظ…ظ„ظƒظ‡ طŒ ظˆظ„ظ…ط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ط£ط­ط¯ طµظˆط± ط£ظˆ ط£ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط¬ط±ط§ط¦ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط¹ظ…ظˆظ…ط§ طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ طھطھظ…ط§ظٹط² ط£ظ„ط§ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…طھط¹ظ„ظ‚ ط¨ظ…ط­ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ظˆظƒظˆظ†ظ‡ ط®ط· طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظپط§ظ†ظ‡ ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط£ظ† ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط±ظƒظ†ظٹظ† ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظˆظ‚طµط¯ ط¬ظ†ط§ط¦ظٹ.

ط£ظˆظ„ط§ :- ط§ظ„ط±ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†

ظٹطھظ…ط«ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظپظ‰ ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ط´ط®طµ ( ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ) ظ„ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظˆط°ظ„ظƒ ط¨ط£ظٹ طµظˆط±ط© ظ…ظ† طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ظ…ط§ط¯ط§ظ…طھ ظ…ط¤ط¯ظٹط© ط¨ط°ط§طھظ‡ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط³طھظٹظ„ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظƒظ„ظٹط§ ط£ظˆ ط¬ط²ط¦ظٹط§ طŒ ظپظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط§ط­ط¸ ط£ظ† ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ ظ„ط§ طھط¹ظ†ظٹ ط§ظ†ظ‚ط·ط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹط´ط§ط±ظƒظ‡ ظپظ‰ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط´ط®طµ ط£ط®ط± ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ….

ط¨ط¹ط¶ طµظˆط± ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ 
1. ظ‚ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ظ‚ط·ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظƒظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ ط¨ظٹظ† ظƒط§ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ( ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظƒط³ ) ظˆطھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¬ظ†ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طŒ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظ„ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ظ…ظ†ظپط±ط¯ط§ طŒ ط¨ظ…ط¹ظ†ظٹ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ظٹط­ط±ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ†ظ‡ط§ط¦ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ط®ط·ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ.
2. ظ‚ظ€ظٹط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ط¨ط§ظ„طھط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط¯ظˆط¯ ط¨ظٹظ† ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظˆظƒط§ط¨ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ( ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظƒط³ ) ظپظ„ط§ ظٹطھط±طھط¨ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط°ظ„ظƒ ط­ط±ظ…ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط®طµ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظƒظ„ظٹط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط© طŒ ط¨ظ„ ظٹطھط­ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ طھظƒط§ظ„ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھظٹ ط£ط¬ط±ط§ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…طھظ‡ظ… ظ…ط®طھظ„ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط·.
3. ظپظ‰ ط­ط§ظ„ط© ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ† ظ‡ظˆط§ط¦ظٹ(1) ظٹطھظ… ط§ط®طھظ„ط§ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط¹ظ† ط·ط±ظٹظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط¯ط®ظ„ ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط®ط§طµ ط¨ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط¯ط© â€“ ط¯ظˆظ† ظ…ط¯ ط£ط³ظ„ط§ظƒ â€“ ظˆط¥ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظˆظٹطھظ… ط­ط³ط§ط¨ ظ‡ط°ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ„ظ…ط§طھ ظˆطھظƒظ„ظپطھظ‡ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ†ظپظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظƒ.
ظˆط¨ط°ط§ ظٹظ…ظƒظ†ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆظ„ ط£ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط±ط¹ ظ„ظ… ظٹط­ط¯ط¯ طµظˆط± ظ…ط¹ظٹظ†ط© ظ„ظ„ط±ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¯ظٹ ظ„ط¬ط±ظٹظ…ط© ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ طŒ ط¨ظ„ ط£ظ† طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظ„ط§ط، ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ طھطھظ†ظˆط¹ ظˆطھطھط¹ط¯ط¯ طŒ ظˆظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ظƒط± ط¯ظˆط± ظˆط³ط§ط¦ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط­ط¯ظٹط«ط© ظپظ‰ ط²ظٹط§ط¯ط© ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ط§طھ ط³ط±ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظˆط· ط§ظ„طھظ„ظٹظپظˆظ†ظٹط© ظˆظƒط°ظ„ظƒ ظ…ظƒط§ظپط­طھظ‡ط§.
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
وعملا …
أجازت شركة توزيع الكهرباء لكل من ارتكب ما يعد جريمة سرقة تيار كهربائي أو مخالفة لأحكام اللائحة التجارية أو القرارات المنفذة لها أو عقد التوريد 000 ان يتقدم بطلب فى صيغة تظلم إلى الشركة لا عادة النظر فى قرار تقدير الاستهلاكات ومبلغ الغرامة.
وقد جري العمل(2) على أن التظلم يدور وجودا وعدما حول قيمة الأعمال المخالفة التي يقدرها الفني المختص ( المرافق لحملة شرطة مباحث الكهرباء ) بقيمة معينة ويلجأ المتهم للنزاع فى هذه القيمة بغرض تقليلها والتوصل من خلال التظلم إلى التصالح.

البت فى التظلم 000 اللجنة المختصة 
الأصل أن شركة توزيع الكهرباء ليست ملزمة بقبول التظلم فإذا قبلت التظلم أحالته إلى لجنة مختصة تسمي لجنة فض التظلمات والتي تتكون من كبار المشتركين.

إجراء الفصل فى التظلم 
إذا قبلت شركة الكهرباء التظلم أحالته كما سلف إلى لجنة كبار المشتركين ، ولا يمكننا القول أن تلك اللجنة – عملا – تتبع إجراءات معينة أو محددة فتبدأ بشكل التظلم ثم موضوعه ، بل أن هذه اللجنة ينحصر دورها فى الفصل فى الموضوع. 

أمثلة للفصل فى الموضوع
أن يكون المرتكب للجريمة (جنحة سرقة تيار كهربائي أو مخالفة لائحية) ليس هو مرتكب الفعل – كما فى حالة تغيير شخص لوحدته السكينة – فالاسم المدون لدي الشركة قد يكون اسم الساكن القديم حالة أن مرتكب الجريمة هو شخص أخر ( الساكن الجديد ).
أن يكون العداد تالف لسبب لا دخل لإرادة المتظلم فيه كعيوب فنية أو صناعية بالعداد.

إعادة تقدير الغرامة ( العقوبة المالية )
أثر الانتهاء من بحث أوجه التظلم تصدر إحدى قرارات ثلاث
القرار الأول :- ويصدر عن لجن كبار المشتركين بإعادة المعاينة على الطبيعة بعد ندب فني أخر لتحديد قوة القوي المحركة المستهلكة للتيار.
القرار الثاني :- ويصدر عن الشئون التجارية للشركة بعد أخذ رأي الشئون القانونية بناء على اقتراح من لحنة كبار المشتركين بتقسيط مبلغ الغرامة ومبلغ الاستهلاك الحقيقي.
القرار الثالث :- ويصدر عن لجنة الشئون القانونية – وحدها – بإعفاء المنتفع – المتهم – من تلك المبالغ ( الغرامة وقيمة الاستهلاك الفعلي ) إذا تبين بصورة جدية أن الشخص المتهم ليس هم المستفيد الحقيقي وبمعني أدق ليس هو مرتكب الجريمة. 


التصالح مع شركة الكهرباء
يلي نظر لجنة كبار المشتركين للتظلم المقدم من المنتفع صدور أحد ثلاث قرارات كما سلف ، وباستثناء قرار الإعفاء من سداد الغرامة ، فان المتظلم يكون ملزما بتنفيذ قرار لجنة كبار المشتركين.
أولا :- دفع المبلغ كاملا
ثانيا :- دفع المبلغ بعد تخفضيه بناء على اقتراح لجنة كبار المشتركين(1).

محاسبة المتظلم عن التيار الكهربائي المختلس أو المسروق.
تجري محاسبة المتظلم عن التيار المسروق دون انتظار تصرف النيابة العامة فى الدعوى الجنائية وتتم المحاسبة طبقا لنص المادة 36 من اللائحة التجارية ، وعلى أساس أقصى استهلاك لما يثبت وجوده من أحمال وقت الضبط لدي المنتفعين بالتيار المسروق مع اعتبار الاستهلاك اليومي 000
8 ساعات للشقق السكنية وإنارة السلم والمداخل والمصاعد وطلمبات المياه وطلمبات الري ولمدة 12 شهر سابقة على تاريخ الضبط .
12 ساعة لباقي الأغراض ما لم يتضمن تقرير الضبط عدد ساعات تشغيل أكثر وتتم المحاسبة على أساس 24 شهر سابقة على تاريخ الضبط.
وتتم المحاسبة بأسعار أعلى شريحة محاسبة لكل من الأغراض المستخدم فيها التيار.

أخر التعديلات والتعليمات
وفقا لأخر تعليمات فى هذا الخصوص فان أعلى شريحة محاسبة فى كافة الأغراض المستخدم فيها التيار المسروق هي :
الاستخدامات المنزلية 25 قرش لكل ك . و . س 
المحلات التجارية وحتى 500 ك . وات 43 قرش لكل ك . و . س
النشاط الخدمى مثل مكتب 43 قرش لكل ك . و . س 
المحامي وعيادة الطبيب والمقهى 
الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي 7 قرش لكل ك . و . س 
الاستخدامات بقدرة أكبر من 15.35 قرش لكل ك . و . س
500 ك.و.س ولغير أغراض الإنارة 

الغرامات ( المبالغ اللائحية )

أولا :- فى حالة التوصيلات الغير قانونية تحصل غرامة اتفاقية(1) على النحو التالي 
الاستخدامات المنزلية والتجارية 30 جنيها 
الاستخدامات بقدرة حتى 500 ك . و 50 جنيها
الاستخدامات بقدرة أكبر من 500 ك .و 500 جنيها 

ثانيا :- فى حالة سرقة تيار الكهرباء
الاستخدامات المنزلية والتجارية 60 جنيها 
باقي الأغراض لأكثر من 8 ك . و 100 جنيها
وتضاعف تلك المبالغ إذا كانت سرقة التيار الكهربائي قد تمت من مصادر التغذية العمومية.

أثر التصالح على الدعوى الجنائية
عملا – يترتب على التصالح بين المتهم ( بسرقة التيار الكهربائي أو بارتكاب مخالفة لائحية ) شمول الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية بالإيقاف إلا أننا لا نصادر حق محكمة الموضوع فى القضاء فى الدعوى وفق ما يترأى لها.

الباب الثالث
جريمة سرقة التليفون
سرقة التليفون المحمول
الجهاز – الشريحة – الخط

الفصل الأول
جريمة سرقة التليفون
الجهاز – الخط


بند 1 … مفهوم سرقة التليفون 

سرقة الجهاز - سرقة الخط

لما كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بقصد أو بنية تملكه(1) ، فان سرقة التليفون كجريمة سرقة تقتضي التفرقة بين:
سرقة الجهاز - سرقة خط التليفون

وأساس هذه التفرقة هو التطبيق القانوني والحرفي لنص المادة 311 من قانون العقوبات.
( كل من أختلس منقولا مملوكا لغيره فهو سارق ) 
[ المادة 311 من قانون العقوبات ]

فالمادة 311 من قانون العقوبات تشترط فى محل جريمة السرقة أن يكون منقولا ، ولذا وجبت التفرقة بين فرضين أساسين.

الفرض الأول :- ان يكون محل جريمة سرقة جهاز التليفون 
وفى هذه الحالة لا تثار أي مشكلات قانونية لأن جهاز التليفون منقول تتوافر فيه شروط المنقول كما أوردتها أحكام القانون المدني(2) من حيث كونه ذي قيمة مالية ويمكن نقله وتملكه وحيازته ، فمن يختلس جهاز تليفون بعد سارقا وفقا للمادة 311 من قانون العقوبات.

الفرض الثاني :- أن يكون محل جريمة سرقة خط التليفون 
تثير سرقة خط التليفوني مشكلة قانونية تتعلق بمدي خضوع تلك السرقة لأحكام قانون العقوبات ، فالمادة 311 من قانون العقوبات – وكما سلف – تفترض بل تشترط فى محل جريمة السرقة أن يكون منقولا.

والتساؤل .. هل يعد الخط التليفوني منقولا 000؟

أثيرت مشكلة الخط التليفوني ومدي جواز اعتباره منقولا ، وبالتالي خضوع سرقته لأحكام قانون العقوبات ، بسبب الطبيعة الخاصة لخط التليفون ، وبداهة لا يقصد بالخط التليفوني ذلك السلك الممدود بين جهاز التليفون وسنترال الخدمة ، بل المقصود تحديدا هي الذبذبات والموجات التي تتحرك وتتدفق عبر تلك الأسلاك ، فالسلك الممتد من جهاز التليفون إلى وحدة الاتصال أو السنترال هو ولا شك منقول وفقا لأحكام القانون المدني(1) ، أما الذبذبات والموجات التي تتحرك وتتدفق عبر هذه الأسلاك حاملة الرسالة الصوتية أو الرسالة المكتوبة ( الفاكس ) أو الرسالة المرئية ( الإنترنت ) فكيف يمكن وصفها بالمنقول أو عدها منقولا.
- وإزاء ذلك انقسم إلى رأيين:

الرأي الأول :- يري أن تلك الذبذبات والموجات لا تعد منقولا لعدم توافر شروط وصفات المنقول بها ، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يعد الاستيلاء عليها اختلاسا مكونا لجريمة سرقة.
الرأي الثاني :- ويري أن تلك الذبذبات والموجات تعد منقولا وبالتالي يمكن اختلاسها وسرقتها ، فتلك الذبذبات والموجات مال منقول ويجب أن يخضع مختلسه لقواعد وأحكام جريمة السرقة الواردة بقانون العقوبات ، فتلك الذبذبات والموجات قابلة للتملك والنقل والحيازة وأن كانت تقتضي فى تملكها ونقلها وحيازتها وسائل أو طرق خاصة غير معتادة أو غير مألوفة مع المفهوم التقليدي للمنقول.

قضاء النقض 
استقر قضاء النقض على اعتبار سرقة الخط التليفوني بما يعنيه من ذبذبات وموجات مترددة جريمة سرقة ، واعتبر قضاء النقض تلك الموجات والذبذبات منقولا وفقا لأحكام القانون المدني 000 ومن ذلك.
( السرقة قانونا ، هى اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير ، والمنقول فى هذا المقام هو كل ما له قيمة مالية ، ممكن تملكه وحيازته ونقله بصرف النظر عن قيمته )
[ نقض جنائي 2594 / 69 ق جلسة 4/2/2000 – غير منشور ]
( الخط التليفوني منقول قابل للتملك والحيازة والنقل وبالتالي للسرقة ، ولذلك يعتبر سارقا من يختلس الخط التليفوني بمد سلك إلى الكابينة الفرعية وأجرى عددا من المكالمات إضرارا بالمشترك المجني عليه )
[ نقض جنائي 1155 / 69 ق جلسة 2/1/2000 – غير منشور ]
( المنقول الذي تتحقق باختلاسه جريمة السرقة هو كل ما له قيمة مالية ويمكن نقله وحيازته وتملكه ) 
[ نقض جنائي 4459 / 68 ق جلسة 2/1/1999 ]
( من الثابت أن وصف المال لا يقتصر على ما كان جسما متحيزا قابلا للوزن طبقا للنظريات الطبيعية ، بل يتناول كل شيء مقوم قابل للتملك والحيازة والنقل من مكان إلى أخر ، والخط التليفوني وهو ما تتوافر فيه هذه الخصائص من الأموال المنقولة المعاقب على سرقتها )
[ نقض جنائي 2591 / 67 ق جلسة 4/3/1998 ]
( ومن حيث أن مبني الوجه الأول من الطعن أن المكالمات التليفونية المنسوب إلى الطاعن اختلاسها ليست من الأشياء المادية التي يمكن أن تكون محلا للسرقة ، وعليه ا يكون عقاب على هذا الفعل مع فرض صحته . ومن حيث أنه كان يمكن للتمسك بهذا الدفع محل لو أن الشارع قد بكلمة منقول التي أوردها بالمادة 311 من قانون العقوبات ما كان جسما متحيزا قابلا للوزن بحسب نظريات علم الطبيعة ، ومن حيث أن علة العقاب على السرقة ومنع الإخلال بأحكام القانون المدني التي سنت طرف التعامل بالأموال وكيفية تداولها على الوجه المشروع فالواجب إذا الرجوع إلى هذا القانون لمعرفة المعني الموضوع للأموال المنقولة المدني – هو كل شئ ذي قيمة مالية يمكن تمله وحيازته ونقله وهذه الخصائص متوافرة فى المكالمة التليفونية إذ للموجات والذبذبات قيمة مالية ويمكن ضبطها وحيازتها ونقلها بالوسائل من حيز إلى أخر )
[ نقض جنائي 2594 / 65 ق جلسة 2/2/1996 ]


بند 2 … ضـبط جـــريمــــة ســـرقـــة الخــــط التليفوني والتحقيق فيها
ثمة طريقة معتادة فى ضبط جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني تتمثل فى تتبع السلك الممدود بين الخط المؤدي لتليفون المشترك ( المجني عليه ) وتليفون المتهم بالسرقة ، فللمتهم بالسرقة يتحصل على الخط التليفوني– غالبا – ويختلسه عن طريق قطع السلك الممدود بين كابينة التليفون وتليفون المجني عليه والحصول على الخط لنفسه ، وبالتالي فهو يجري ما يشاء من مكالمات فى حين تسجل تكلفة تلك المكالمات على حساب المشترك ( المجني عليه ) 


وثمة تساؤل هنا … من هو المجني عليه فى جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني ( شركة الاتصالات أم المشترك ) 000؟

الواقع أن المجني فى جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني هو الشخص صاحب التليفون ( المشترك ) مرد ذلك أن كافة المكالمات التي يقوم بأجرائها مختلس الخط التليفوني يتم تسجيلها وحساب تكلفتها على المشترك ( المجني عليه ) 
وثمة رأي أن شركة الاتصالات تعد مجني عليها فى جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني لأن مختلي الخط التليفوني ليس مشترك لدي شركة الاتصالات ومن ثم فهو مختلس لخدمة خصصتها الشركة لشخص أخر هو المشترك الأصلي ، إلا أن القضاء مستقر على اعتبار الشخص ( المشترك ) الذي اختلس خطه التليفون هو وحده التليفوني ، وأن العلاقة التي تربط بين المشترك وهو المجني عليه وشركة الاتصالات هى محض علاقة تعاقدية تحكمها نصوص عقد الاشتراك فى خدمة التليفون.

وإزاء ظـهور نـوع جـديد من أجهزة التليفون يعمل بنظام الإرسال اللاسلكي ( التليفون الهوائي ) حيث لا توجد أسلاك ممدودة بل جهاز إرسال واستقبال مودع لدي المشترك مهمته إرسال واستقبال المكالمات ، ظهرت إلى السطح أنواع جديدة من أنماط سرقة الخط التليفوني لا تعتمد على قطع الأسلاك أو التداخل فيها ، بل على استعمال أجهزة متطورة بإمكانها التسلل إلى الخط عن بعد وإجراء المكالمات منه خلاله ، ومن ثم أصبحت ضبط جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني مسألة صعبة ومتعثرة و المهم – عمليا – أن المجني عليه ( المشترك ) يتولى إبلاغ مباحث التليفونات بتعرض خطه التليفوني للسرقة ويطلب تتبع ذلك المختلس وتحديده تمهيدا لاتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية ضده ، ومن خلال الإمكانات العملية لمباحث التليفونات تتمكن – غالبا – من ضبط مختلس خط التليفون(1). 

بند 3 … أركان جريمة سرقة خط التليفون

من خلال تعريف جريمة سرقة بأنها اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بقصد تملكه ، ولما كانت جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني أحد صور أو أنواع جرائم السرقة عموما ، ولا تتمايز ألا فى الشق المتعلق بمحل الجريمة وكونه خط تليفوني فانه يمكننا القول أن لجريمة سرقة خط التليفون ركنين مادي وقصد جنائي.

أولا :- الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة خط التليفون

يتمثل الركن المادي فى اختلاس شخص ( المتهم ) للخط التليفوني وذلك بأي صورة من صور الاختلاس مادامت مؤدية بذاتها إلى استيلاء الشخص على الخط التليفوني كليا أو جزئيا ، فمن الملاحظ أن سرقة الخط التليفوني قد لا تعني انقطاع الخدمة عن الشخص المشترك ، بل يشاركه فى استخدام خط التليفون شخص أخر هو المتهم.

بعض صور اختلاس الخط التليفوني 
1. قيام المتهم بقطع السكك الممدود بين كابين التليفون ( البوكس ) وتليفون المجني عليه ، والاستيلاء على الخط منفردا ، بمعني أن المتهم يحرم المشترك نهائيا من خطة التليفوني.
2. قـيام المتهم بالتداخل فى السلك الممدود بين التليفون المشترك وكابينة التليفون ( البوكس ) فلا يترتب على ذلك حرمان الشخص المشترك كليا من الخدمة ، بل يتحمل المشترك تكاليف المكالمات التي أجراها المتهم مختلس الخط.
3. فى حالة استخدام المشترك لتليفون هوائي(1) يتم اختلاس الخط عن طريق التدخل فى النظام الخاص بهذه المعدة – دون مد أسلاك – وإجراء المكالمات ويتم حساب هذه المكالمات وتكلفتها على نفقة المشترك.
وبذا يمكننا القول أن المشرع لم يحدد صور معينة للركن المادي لجريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني ، بل أن صور الاستيلاء على الخط التليفوني قد تتنوع وتتعدد ، ولا ينكر دور وسائل الاتصالات الحديثة فى زيادة إمكانات سرقة الخطوط التليفونية وكذلك مكافحتها.
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 

ثانيا :- القصد الجنائي فى جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني
جريمة السرقة جريمة عمدية ، ويعني القصد الجنائي فيها ضرورة أن يكون المتهم عالما بأركان الجريمة ، أي عالما بأنه يختلس شيء دون رضاء صاحبه ، كما يعني ضرورة أن يكون المتهم عالما بتجريم هذا الفعل وأخيرا علمه بأن ما يختلسه مالا منقولا مملوكا للغير.
ويلزم كذلك توافر القصد الجنائي الخاص ومقتضاه أن يكون استيلاء المتهم على المنقول ( الخط التليفوني ) بنية تملكه(1).


بند 4 … العلاقة التعاقدية بين المشترك والهيئة القومية للاتصالات

يحكم العلاقة بين المشتري والهيئة القومية للاتصالات وينظمها عقد اشتراك فى خدمة التليفون ، وثمة التزامات وحقوق للهيئة القومية للاتصالات يقابلها التزامات وحقوق للمشترك ( المجني عليه ) فى جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني.


أولا
حقوق والتزامات الهيئة القومية للاتصالات

1. تؤدي الهيئة إلى المشترك الخدمة التليفونية من السنترال الذي تحدده الهيئة وفقا للوائحها وتعليماتها نظير قيام المشترك بأداء الرسوم والمستحقات التي تحددها الهيئة.
2. تلتزم الهيئة بصيانة التوصيلات والمهمات التي قامت بتركيبها واستمرارها صالحة للاستخدام.
3. يحق للهيئة نقل الخط التليفوني من المنزل المتصل به إلى سنترال أخر أو أجراء أي تعديلات تقتضيها الأصول الفنية بغرض تحسين الخدمة التليفونية وللمشترك إذا لم يوافق على ذلك حق طلب إنهاء العقد وتسوية حسابه ورد المتبقي من قيمة الاشتراك المدفوع.
4. توجه الهيئة مكاتباتها إلى المشترك على عنوانه الثابت بالعقد أو بأخر عنوان أبلغت به ويفترض علم المشترك بما توجهه إليه الهيئة من مكاتبات على هذا العنوان ويتعهد المشترك بإبلاغ الهيئة بأي تعديلات فى عنوانه على النموذج المعد لذلك بالعلاقات التجارية أو بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول.
5. لا يجوز للمشترك تركيب أكثر من خطر تليفون فى مسكنه أو مسكن أخر ألا بموافقة الهيئة صراحة وبعد أداء التكاليف المقررة وفى حالة تركيب أكثر من تليفون بالمخالفة لذلك فللهيئة الحق فى فسخ العقد الأخير بدون إنذار ودن اللجوء إلى القضاء وتعتبر مدنية القاهرة الكبرى مدنية واحدة فى تطبيق أحكام هذا البند.


ثانيا
حقوق والتزامات المشترك

1. يتعهد المشترك بأن يقدم إلى الهيئة التسهيلات اللازمة لتمكينها من إجراء التركيبات التليفونية وصيانتها ، ويلتزم بالمحافظة عليها كما يلتزم بسداد قيمة مصاريف أو إصلاح ما يتلف منها.
2. يلتزم المشترك بالحصول على الفواتير فى مواعيدها وبسداد قيمة المستحقات الدورية ن اشتراكات ومكالمات محلية وخارجية ودولية وخدمات إضافية فى المواعيد ووفقا للنظم التي تقررها الهيئة فى هذا الشان.
3. يلتزم المشترك بأن يقتصر استعمال التليفون المنزلي على أفراد أسرته ومستخدميه إذا كان التليفون لنشاط تجاري.
4. يلتزم المشترك بأن لا يستعمل فى التليفون ألفاظ مخالفة للآداب أو تنطوي على السب والقذف والتعدي وأن لا يسمح للغير باستعمال هذه الألفاظ كما يتعهد بأن لا يستعمل تليفونه فى إزعاج الغير وألا عد مخالفا لشروط العقد مما يجيز للهيئة اتخاذ الإجراءات التي تراها بما فيها رفع الخدمة وفسخ العقد.
5. ليس للمشترك أن يتولى بنفسه أو بمعرفته بدون موافقة سابقة من الهيئة نقل أو تركيب أو إضافة أو تغيير التركيبات الخارجية التي قامت بها الهيئة وعند إضافة المشترك معدات أو مهمات إلى معدات أو مهمات الهيئة أو استبدالها بمعدات أو مهمات أخري فللهيئة إذا رأت وجها لذلك إزالة ما إضافة واستبداله من معدات ومهمات تخالف الأصول الفنية المتبعة ومحاسبته على المصاريف طبقا للأجور المقررة فى هذا الشأن.
6. للمشترك حق طلب رفع التليفون رفعا مؤقتا مع الاستمرار فى سداد الاشتراك المقرر ثم إعادة الخدمة مقابل أداء المصاريف المقررة.
7. للمشترك حق طلب عدم تجديد العقد مرة أخري إذا أخطر الهيئة بذلك بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول قبل نهاية مدة العقد بشهر على الأقل.
8. للمشترك حق تركيب أكثر من عدة على الخط الواحد حتى أربع عدد بنفس الوحدة السكنية أو المكتب أو المحل المركب به الخط وذلك بما يتفق والقواعد الفنية للتشغيل مع سداد التكاليف المقررة وفقا لتعريفه الخدمة ، وللهيئة الحق فى رفع الفروع التي تخالف هذه القواعد من الخدمة.

ثالثا
الأحكام العامة للعلاقة التعاقدية فى مجال خدمة التليفون

1. يلتزم المشترك بصحة المستندات المقدمة منه للهيئة بحيث إذا ثبت غير ذلك يعتبر العقد مفسوخا تلقائيا دون حاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار ودون اتخاذ أي إجراءات قضائية.
2. تعتبر اللوائح والتعليمات التي تصدرها الهيئة فى شان تنظيم تركيب التليفونات وتحديد العلاقة بينها وبين المشتركين مكملة للأحكام الواردة بهاذ العقد ، وكل نزاع ينشا فى هذا الخصوص تختص به المحاكم المدنية وحدها.
3. لا تسأل الهيئة عن الإضرار التي تنشأ عن فعل المشترك أو فعل الغير أو عن سبب أجنبي.
4. تقتصر مسئولية الهيئة على انقطاع الاتصال التليفوني وتكون حدود المسئولية رد المقابل المدفوع عن مدة عدم الانتفاع.

بند 5 : عقوبة جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني
جريمة سرقة التليفون ( الخط التليفوني – الجهاز ) وإن كانت صورة خاصة أو متميزة لجرائم السرقة ، فانه فى مجال العقاب عليها لا تتميز بأي وضع خاص بالأدق لا تتميز بعقوبة خاصة ، فتخضع للأحكام العامة للعقوبة فى جريمة السرقة ، وقد سبق أن بينا هذه الأحكام تفصيلا فى الباب الأول من هذا الكتاب لذا يرجى التفضل بمراجعتها منعا للتكرار والإطالة. 


الفصل الثاني
جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
الجهاز – الشريحة – الخط


بند 1 : الوضع المتميز لجريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول 

إذا كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه ، فان جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول ، وللوهلة الولي تبدو جريمة سرقة عادية محلها تليفون محمول.

والتساؤل 
هل تتميز جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول عن أي جريمة سرقة 000؟

وإذا كان ثمة تمايز واختلاف بما هو أساس هذا الاختلاف وما هي الآثار القانونية التي تترتب عليه ؟
والواقع أن كون محل جريمة السرقة – تليفون محمول هو وحده أساس تميزها واختلافها وذلك على النحو التالي.
1. أن التليفون المحمول وأن كان منقولا ، وبالتالي يصلح أن يكون محلا لجريمة السرقة ، إلا أنه منقول مركب وبمعني أكثر دقة هو أكثر من منقول فى حيز واحد ، فالجسم المادي للتليفون المحمول ، الجهاز شيء والخط التليفوني شيء والشريحة شيء ثالث بمعني أننا بصدد ثلاث مكونات أو عناصر كل منها يصلح أن يكون منقولا فى ذاته.
- الجسم المادي للمحمول ( الجهاز )
- الشريحة التليفوني 
- الخط التليفوني 
2. أن نظام عمل وتشغيل أجهزة التليفون المحمول واعتمادها أساسا على نظم اقتصادية فائق التقدم ، يطرح من جديد مشكلة الخط التليفوني هل يعد منقولا وبالتالي يصلح محلا لجريمة سرقة 000؟
3. إن ظهور أجيال جديدة من أجهزة التليفون المحمول تنقل الصوت و الصورة معا يخلق نوعا متميزا من الجرائم تتعلق بالحق فى الخصوصية والحق فى السر ، فالأوامر لم يعد مجرد اختلاس محمول بقصد تملكه 000؟
4. شيوع ظاهرة سرقة التليفونات المحمولة ، فقد سجلت إحصائيات عددا ضخما من بلاغات سرقة المحمول ، والأمر الذي دعا العديد من المتخصصين ومحاولة وضع دراسة جادة وعملية للتصدي ولمكافحة هذه الظاهرة.

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التليفون المنقول كمنقول مركب
وفقا لنص للمادة 311 من قانون العقوبات.
( كل من اختلس منقولا مملوكا لغيره فهو سارق ) فانه لا يصلح أن يكون محلا لجريمة سرقة ألا ما كان منقولا – والتليفون المحمول وكما ذكرنا منقول مركب ، يتكون من عدة منقولات تكون فى مجموعها ذلك الجهاز.

أولا :- التليفون المحمول 000 الجهاز
ويقصد به الجهاز المخصص للإرسال والاستقبال ولا خلاف فى اعتباره منقولا وبالتالي إمكان اختلاسه والاستيلاء عليه وسرقته ، فيعد سارقا كل من اختلس تليفون محمول بقصد تملكه ، وعلى الرغم من تعدد وتنوع هذه الأجهزة إلا أن ثمة فارق فني بينها يتعلق بما يسمي بالرقم السري وهو ذلك الرقم الخاص بكل جهاز على حدة حتى فى النوع الواحد والموديل الواحد ، فلكل جهاز رقم خاص به Ser. Number ( رقم الشاسيه أو البوردة ) ويمكن الاستدلال على هذا الرقم أما بالإطلاع عليه داخل الجهاز أو بإظهار على شاشة عرض الجهاز بضغط عدد معين من الأرقام.

ثانيا :- الشريحة الإلكترونية
الشريحة الإلكترونية هى نوع من الرقائق المعدنية يثبت عليها دوائر كهربائية ومغناطيسية متناهية الدقة وهي مجرد وسيط إلكتروني بين الجهاز وشركة الاتصالات ينحصر دورها فى أعداد التليفون المحمول لتلقي وإرسال الموجات المترددة ، فالشريحة ليست هى الخط التليفوني ، والشريحة وفقا لما سلف تعد منقولا ومن ثم تصلح لتكون محلا لاختلاس وسرقة ، فيعد سارقا كل من اختلس شريحة إلكترونية بقصد تملكها ، ولا يغير من هذا النظر كونها وسيط اتصال إلكتروني وليست الخط التليفوني ذاته.

ثالثا :- الخط التليفوني 
محل الجريمة قد يكون سرقة الجهاز المحمول ، وقد يكون سرقة الشريحة الإلكترونية ، كما قد يكون محل جريمة سرقة الخط التليفوني الخاص بالجهاز المحمول نفسه ، وقد أثرت مشكلة الخط التليفوني الخاص بالأجهزة المحمولة ومدي جواز اعتباره منقولا من عدمه ومن ثم إمكان اختلاسه وسرقته ، ولا جديد فى هذا الخلاف التقليدي أو الذي أصبح تقليديا.

فالرأي الأول :- ينكر وينفي اعتبار الخط التليفوني منقولا لكونه غر مجسم وغير محيز وغير قابل لوزن حسب النظريات الطبيعية ، فالأساس لديهم لاعتبار شيء ما منقول هو أن يكون مجسما ومحيزا وقابلا للوزن ، وفقدان الشيء أحد هذه الخصائص أو الصفات يخرجه من عداد المنقولات ، ومادام الخط التليفوني ليس بمنقول فلا يتصور اختلاسه أو سرقته ومن ثم فلا عقاب على الاستيلاء عليه ، فلا يعد إذا مرتكبا لجريمة سرقة من يتوصل إلى الاستيلاء على الخط التليفوني ( محمول ) ولا يغيب عن أنصار هذا الرأي التفرقة الدقيقة بين الخط والشريحة ، فالشريحة منقول لأنها مجسمة ولا حيز وقابلة للوزن حسب قوانين الطبيعة أما الخط التليفوني فغير قابل لذلك فلا يعد منقولا.
والرأي الثاني :- يعتبر الخط التليفوني منقول ومن ثم يمكن تملكه وحيازته ونقله وأخيرا سرقته واختلاسه ، فالمشرع لم يفرق بين الصور المختلفة للمنقول محل جريمة السرقة فكما يصح أن يكون المنقول صلبا أو غازيا أو سائلا يصح أن يكون مجرد ذبذبات أو موجات لأنها ذات طبيعة مادية بحتة.

رابعا :- سرقة الرصيد 

الرصيد عبارة عن مبلغ من المال يدفعه المشترك مقدما فى صورة شراء كارت شخن لإدخاله إلى نظام الحاسب الآلي الخاصة بالشركة المسئولة عن نظام التشغيل ، ويتحول هذا الرصيد إلى عدد من الوحدات المعدة للإرسال والاستقبال ، فالرصيد يمثل مقابل الخدمة التي يتلقها المشترك ، والمشكلة أن البعض يتمكن من خلال شبكة الإنترنت من الدخول إلى نظام التشغيل الخاص بالشركة ويقوم بسحب أو بنقل ( بسرقة ) الرصيد وتحويله إلى رصيده الخاص ، فيفاجئ المشترك نفسه بقولة أنه استهلك رصيده عن طريق إجراء المكالمات أو إرسال الرسائل أو غيرها من الخدمات ذات الأجر.

وإنكار شركات المحمول لحصول هذه الجريمة غايته حماية الثقة التي يودعها المشتركين بشركات المحمول ، ألا أنه لا ينفي وقوعها ومرارا ، وإيذاء قصور الإمكانيات المعرفية لهذه الشركات فأنها لا تتمكن من حماية المشترك كما لا تتمكن من حماية نظامها المعلوماتى ، وأخيرا لا تتمكن من ضبط المتسللين إلى نظام حسابها الآلي وتظل جرائم سرقة الرصيد تتكرر دون ضبط أو رادع.


بند 2 : أركان جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
لما كانت جريمة السرقة – أي جريمة سرقة – هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير ، فان جريمة السرقة ذات ركنين.

أولا : الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
ج
يتمثل الركن المادي فى اختلاس شخص للتليفون المحمول كجهاز أو كجهاز وخط أو كشريحة وأخيرا سرقة الرصيد ، وعلى ذلك ورغم ثبات الركن المادي من حيث كونه اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير إلا ان صور الركن المادي تتعدد كالتالي :

الصورة الأولي
اختلاس التليفون المحمول كجهاز
اختلاس جهاز المحمول – العدة – أكثر صور السرقة شيوعا ، وقد سجلت الإحصائيات فيما بين 1/5/2000 حتى 31/5/2001 أكثر من 3000 واقعة سرقة محمول ، ولعل مرد ذلك هو سهولة ارتكاب واقعة السرقة والتي تعتمد أساسا على نسيان المجني عليه لجهازه المحمول فى مكان ما واختلاسه بمعرفة المتهم وسهولة إخفاءه ، وكما سلف فان جهاز الموبيل أو المحمول يعد منقولا تتوافر له كافة خصائص المنقول الواردة بأحكام القانون المدني ومن ثم فلا خلاف فى إمكانية كونه محلا لجريمة سرقة.
الصورة الثانية
اختلاس التليفون المحمول بالخط
سرقة التليفون المحمول يرتبط دائما بسرقة الخط وبمعني أدق ان سرقة التليفون المحمول تتم باختلاس شخص للتليفون المحمول وبداخله الشريحة ، بما يعني صلاحية الجهاز المسروق لإرسال واستقبال المكالمات ، فإذا قام السارق باستعمال الخط بإجراء أي مكالمات فهو سارق للمكالمات التي يجريها ، على أساس ما سبق إبداءه من أن الخط وان كان منقولا متميزا فى صورته إلا أنه منقول وفقا لأحكام القانون المدني ومن ثم يصلح أن يكون محلا لجريمة سرقة.
الصورة الثالثة
اختلاس الشريحة
كما سبق أن أوضحنا فان ثمة فارق بين الشريحة الإلكترونية والخط التليفوني(1) وأن كانت العلاقة بينهما لازمة وضرورية ، فلا يمكن استعمال الخط ( إرسالا واستقبالا ) إلا من خلال تلك الشريحة الإلكترونية ،فالشريحة الإلكترونية تعد منقولا فى ذاتها صالحة للسرقة بمفردها ( بغض النظر عن صلاحيتها لتشغيل الخط من عدمه ) إلا أن الواقع العملي يؤكد ندرة سرقة الشريحة الإلكترونية بمفردها ، فغالبا ما ترتبط سرقة تلك الشريحة بسرقة الجهاز المحمول نفسه ، ولدواعي الحيطة والحذر يقوم السارق فور إتمام جريمة السرقة بالتخلص من تلك الشريحة التي قد تؤدي إلى ضبطه.

الصورة الرابعة
اختلاس الرصيد

أحدث صور السرقة فى مجال أجهزة التليفون المحمول هى سرقة الرصيد ، ويتم اختلاس الرصيد وكما سبق عن طريق دخول السارق من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به إلى شبكة الإنترنت ثم الدخول إلى النظام الخاص بشبكة كمبيوتر شركة المحمول ، ثم يقوم بتحويل ( بالاستيلاء ) على الرصيد أو الأرصدة الخاصة ببعض المشتركين وتحويل ملكيتها إلى رصيده الشخصي ، فيؤدى ذلك إلى فقدان المشترك ( المجني عليه ) لرصيده فى ذات الوقت الذي يرتفع فيه رصيد أو أرصدة المتهم السارق.

وثمة وسلة أخرى للاستيلاء على الرصيد تتحقق متى قام الشخص ( المتهم ) بمعرفة الكود السري لكارت الشحن الذي يشتريه المجني عليه ( ويسمي عملا بكود التعبئة ) وإدخاله إلى جهازه الخاص فيؤدى ذلك إلى فقدان المجني عليه لقيمة الكارت ومن ثم زيادة فى رصيد المتهم.

بند 3: القصد الجنائي لجريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
يرجى التفضل بمراجعة القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة الوارد بالباب الأول من ذات المؤلف منعا للتكرار والإطالة .

بند 4: عقوبة جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول
لا تتميز عقوبة جريمة سرقة التليفون المحمول( سرقة الجهاز – سرقة الشريحة – سرقة الخط – سرقة الرصيد ( بأي أحكام خاصة ، على الأقل فى ظل التنظيم القانوني الحالي لجريمة السرقة ، لذا يرجى التفضل بمراجعة البند الخاص بعقوبة جريمة السرقة الوارد بالباب الأول من ذات المؤلف.
س


بند 5: الوسائل القانونية والعملية لضبط سرقة التليفون المحمول 
بتمام الاستيلاء على التليفون المحمول ( الاستيلاء على الجهاز – الاستيلاء على الخط – الاستيلاء على الشريحة الاستيلاء على الرصيد ) تتحقق جريمة السرقة ، وباستثناء جريمة سرقة الرصيد فان ثمة إجراءات تبدأ وتتوالى وصولا إلى محاولة ضبط الجريمة وضبط فاعلها.
1. يقوم المجني عليه بتحرير محضر سرقة إذا كانت واقعة فقده للجهاز تشكل جريمة سرقة أي كان هناك شخص يتهمه المجني عليه بسرقة جهازه ، وإلا تحرر محضر فقد للجهاز والخط.
2. يقوم المجني عليه بإبلاغ الشركة المختصة لوقف الخط حفاظا على الرصيد أن كل للمجني عليه رصيد أو كان الخط المسروق بنظام الاشتراك الشهري ، لأن المجني عليه يلتزم إيذاء الشركة بسداد الفاتورة ولا يحق للمشترك ( المجني عليه ) الامتناع عن سداد الفاتورة بدعوى سرقة الخط والجهاز.
3. إذا كان الخط المودع الجهاز المسروق ، نظام اشتراك شهري – للمجني عليه أن يطلب من الشركة المختصة بيان تفصيلي بعدد المكالمات التي أجراها ، على تصور أن يخطئ السارق ويقوم بإجراء أي اتصال تليفوني فتظهر الأرقام التي قام بإجراءها فى البيان التفصيلي ، ومن خلال تلك الأرقام تتمكن أجهزة البحث من التوصل إلى السارق الذي تربطه غالبا علاقة بمن أجرى معهم تلك المكالمات.
4. إذا كان الخط نظام كارت مدفوع القيمة مقدما فالأمر يبدو صعبا لأن شركات المحمول لا تتولى تسجيل الأرقام التي أجرت على ذلك الخط إلا بناء على طلب مسبق ، والمجني عليه لا يعلم مسبقا بتعرض جهازه للسرقة.
5. من خلال الرقم الكودي للجهاز ( رقم البوردة أو الشاسيه ) يمكن الاستدلال على الجهاز المسروق خاصة أن هذا الرقم لا يمكن تغيره أو العبث به مطلقا ، لأنه خاص بالشركة المنتجة للجهاز ، إلا أن التعرف على الجهاز من خلال رقم البوردة أو الشاسيه أمرا يبدو صعبا وعسيرا مرد ذلك لكم الهائل من أجهزة التليفون المحمول وتشابهها فى النوع والموديل بل وفى سنة الإنتاج. 
6. إذا تمكنت أجهزة البحث من ضبط واقعة سرقة المحمول فيلي ذلك تحرر محضر بواقعة السرقة يعرض على النيابة العامة للتصرف.
7. فى الجرائم الخاصة بسرقة الرصيد سواء عن طريق شبكة الإنترنت أو بالاختلاس رقم كارت الشخص الخاص بالمجني عليه فان الأمر أكثر صعوبة لأن ضبط الواقعة فى حاجة إلى تطور معرفي وتكنولوجي من جاني جهات الضبط والتحقيق.

وأخيرا 
أن مكافحة جرائم سرقة المحمول عموما لن تتحقق إلا بضبط عملية بيع وشراء أجهزة المحمول وإيجاد تنظيم قانوني خاص لعمليات البيع والشراء وغيرها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بند 6: النظام القانوني للاشتراك فى خدمات التليفون المحمول

يخضع النظام القانوني للاشتراك فى خدمات التليفون المحمول لما يسمي بعقد توريد الخدمة ، ويربط عقد توريد الخدمة بين الشركة المختصة والمشترك ، ويحوى عقد توريد الخدمة على مجموعة من الالتزامات والحقوق المتبادلة بين الشركة والمشتري ، ويمكن رد هذه الحقوق والالتزامات المتبادلة إلى مجموعة من الأسس والقواعد هى :

أولا :- المقدمة 
وتتضمن تعارف المشترك بالشركة موردة الخدمة من حيث نظام التشغيل الخاص بها ، والترخيص القانوني الذي تعمل بموجبه داخل الأراضي المصرية ، ونوع الخدمة أو الخدمات التي تقدمها.

ثانيا :- شروط التعاقد 
وتتضمن الالتزامات المتبادلة بين الشركة موردة الخدمة ، ومنها التزام الشركة بأداء الخدمة المتعاقد عليها على أفضل ما يكون . والتزامها بإخطار المشترك حالة إجراء أي تعديل فى نظام التشغيل الرقمي الخاص بها ، والتزامها بإخطار المشترك فى حالة تغيير رقم هاتفه المحمول ، وكذا التزام المشترك بدفه المستحق عليه والتزامه بعدم استخدام أجهزة لا تعمل على نظام التشغيل الخاص بالشركة.

ثالثا :- الرسوم المستحقة 
وتتضمن قيمة العقد سواء النقدي أو بنظام التقسيط وكذا الرسوم المستحقة لدي الرغبة فى إدخال خدمة مستحدثة لدي الشركة.

رابعا :- إضرار الخدمة 
وتتضمن إعلان الشركة عن عدم مسئولتها عن أي إضرار تلحق بالمشترك نتيجة استخدامه التليفون المحمول سواء المشترك نفسه أو الغير.

خامسا :- الحق فى التعديلات 
وتتضمن حق الشركة فى إدخال أي تعديلات فنية أو هندسية على نظام التشغيل الخاص بها شريطة إلا يؤدى إلى إضرار بنوع الخدمة المتفق عليها لين الشركة والمشترك.

سادسا :- الحق فى إلغاء التعاقد 
ويتضمن الحالات المحددة لحق الشركة فى إلغاء التعاقد متي أخل المشترك بأي شرط من شروط التعاقد.
الباب الرابع

جريمة سرقة المياه
جريمة سرقة الغاز الطبيعي


الفصل الأول
جريمة سرقة المياه


بند 1 : المياه كمحل الجريمة السرقة
لما كانت السرقة هى اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه فالتساؤل الأولي فى ظل دراسة جريمة سرقة المياه هل تصلح المياه كمحل لجريمة سرقة ، وبمعني أدق هل المياه مال منقول تصلح محلا لجريمة سرقة ؟

كون الماء أحد أسرار الطبيعة الإلهية العظمي ، وسرا للحياة والوجود قال تعالي " وجعلنا من الماء كل شئ حي " صدق الله العظيم " لا يمنع من كونه منقولا(1) طبقا لقواعد وأحكام القانون المدني ، فالماء ذي قيمة مالية ويمكن حيازته ونقله من مكان لأخر ويمكن تملكه(2).
وإذا كانت صفات المنقول على هذا النحو تتوافر فى المياه فانه وبالتالي يمكن سرقتها ، وسرقة المياه تفترض أساسا وجود مالك لها والتساؤل 000 ملكية المياه ؟

ملكية المياه 
بتعدد مصادر الحصول على المياه يتعدد مالكيها ، وبمعني أدق أن صور ملكية المياه تتنوع وتعدد بتنوع وتعدد صور حيازتها إلى أحد الذي تصبح معه المياه فى بعض الأحوال غير مملوكة لأحد ( كمياه المحيطات والبحار والأمطار والمياه الجوفية التي تظل بباطن الأرض لحين استخراجها ) والصحيح أنه لا حديث عن ملكية المياه إلا بتمام حيازتها ، فمن يحوز المياه ذاتها كمنقول أو يحوزها فى مصادرها وينابيعها 000 يتملكها.

( أن الماء وأن كان فى الحقيقة عام المنفعة وهو فى فراش بحره وتهره متى فصل منه ووضع فى حرز كالمواسير والإناء مطلقا بحيث يمكن شموله بحق المالك فيصير كغيره من الأشياء المماثلة له ملكا بان وضع اليد عليه وبناء على ذلك يكون كل تعد عليه واختلاس شيء منه خفيه من قبيل السرقة )
[ استئناف مصر 28/8/1894 القضاء س 2 ص 311 ]

الدولة وملكية المياه 
حتى الفرد فى الماء النقي الخالي من أسباب الأمراض ، ألزم الدولة بمعالجة المياه ، وعمليات المعالجة عمليات دقيقة ومكلفة للغاية تنشئ لها الدولة مراكز بحوث ومحطات معالجة ، لذا فان الدولة حين تتقاضى مقابلا لاستهلاك المياه فان هذا مقابل لا يمكن عده سعرا أو سمنا لها بالمعني ، بل هو لقاء عمليات المعالجة التي تتولى القيام بها ، وأيا كان مسمي المقابل الذي تتقاضاه الدولة لقاء استهلاك المياه فان الأمر الثابت هو ملكية الدولة لمرفق المياه كمرفق حيوي ، ,الأمر لا يتعارض – خاصة فى ظل الاتجاه إلى الخصخصة – مع تولى بعض الشركات الاستثمارية عملية معالجة المياه – مياه الشرب – تحت مسمي المياه المعدنية ، فتلك الشركات الخاصة أو الاستثمارية تتقاضى مقابل عمليات المعالجة الدقيقة التي تقوم بها لمياه الشرب.
التحول المائي
يقصد بالتحول المائي ، تحويل الماء من صورته المادية السائلة إلى صورة مادية صلبه ( ثلج ) وذلك باستخدام مبردات ، ولعل تغير الصورة المادية للمياه من الصورة السائلة إلى الصورة الصلبة لا يغير من طبيعة المياه كمنقول فتظل الحماية الجنائية تتبعها وتشملها ، فيعد سارقا من يستولي ( يختلس ) شيء من هذا الثلج ، ولا جدال أن تعدد صور المنقول أو تعدد حالاته ( صلبة – سائلة – غازية ) لا يؤثر على توفير الجناية الجنائية ما دام محل السرقة منقولا.

المياه المعدنية 
أبرز صور ملكيه المياه بحيازتها – كما ذكرنا – حصول بعض الشركات على المياه لمعالجتها بقصد تخليص المياه من بعض الشوائب والعلائق ، وهو ما يسمي عملا بالمياه المعدنية ، ومقتضى عمليات المعالجة تلك أن الشركة تحوز المياه التي تقوم بمعالجتها داخل خزانات معدة لذلك ثم تتولى عمليات المعالجة ، بما يدل ويوضح أن تلك المياه أصبحت فى حوزة الشركة وملك لها ، لذا يعد سارقا من يختلس هذه المياه سواء قبل معالجتها أو قبل معالجتها وإعدادها فى صورة مجهزة للبيع.

بند 2 : أركان جريمة سرقة المياه 
لما كانت السرقة هي اختلاس مال منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه فان لجريمة السرقة حينئذ ركنين مادي وقصد جنائي.

أولا :- الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة المياه
يتمثل الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة المياه فى استيلاء شخص ( المتهم ) على كم من المياه المملوكة للدولة أو لاتخاذ الناس أو لأحد الشركات تنقية المياه ومعالجتها خفية ودون رضاء المالك أو موافقته ، ويلاحظ فى مجال تحديد الركن المادي لجريمة سرقة المياه.
أولا :- إمكان تعدد شخوص المالكين للمياه محل جريمة السرقة ، فالمياه ( محل جريمة السرقة ) قد تكون ملكا لمرفق المياه أي للدولة ، وقد تكون ملكا لآحاد الناس ، وقد تكون ملكا لأحد شركات تنقية ومعالجة المياه(1). 
ثانيا :- أن التحول المائي بمعني تغير الصورة السائلة للماء وتحولها إلى الصورة الصلبة أو الغازية لا يحول دون وقوع جريمة السرقة.
ثالثا :- أن كمية المياه محل جريمة السرقة ليست أحد عناصر الركن المادي ، فتحقق جريمة السرقة ولو كانت كمية المياه المسروقة بسيطة أو كان مقابلها المادي زهيد.
( أن تفاهة الشيء المسروق لا تأثير لها فى قيام جريمة سرقة مادام هو فى نظر القانون مالا )
[ الطعن رقم 1250 لسنه 11 ق جلسة 19/5/1941 ]

ثانيا :- القصد الجنائي لجريمة سرقة المياه
يرجى التكرم بمراجعة البند الخاص بالقصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة بالباب الأول من ذات المؤلف منعا للتكرار والإطالة.

بند 3 : عقوبة جريمة سرقة المياه
يرجى التكرم بمراجعة البند الخاص بعقوبة جريمة السرقة بالباب الأول من ذات المؤلف منعا للتكرار والإطالة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني
جريمة السرقة الغاز الطبيعي


لما كانت السرقة هي اختلاس ما منقول مملوك للغير بنية تملكه ، فهي تقترض دائما وفى كل صورها.
أولا :- وجود مال منقول.
ثانيا :- ملكية هذا المال لشخص معين.
ثالثا :- اختلاس هذا المال المنقول بمعرفة شخص أخر بقصد تملكه.
ومن ثم فان جريمة السرقة الغاز الطبيعي - كأي جريمة سرقة تفترض وجود عناصر أو مفترضات للجريمة.

أولا :- وجود مال منقول 000 هو الغاز الطبيعي .
ثانيا :- ملكية هذا المال لشخص معين 000 وهى الدولة ممثلة فى شركة توزيع الغاز الطبيعي.
ثالثا :- اختلاس هذا المال المنقول بمعرفة أخر بقصد تملكه 000 وهو المتهم.

وثمة تساؤل 
أهمية هذا التساؤل ، وأهمية الرد عليه ، تتعلق أساسا باعتبار اختلاس الغاز الطبيعي جريمة السرقة من عدمه ، فلو كان الغاز الطبيعي منقولا ، وفقا لنص المادة 311 من قانون العقوبات ، صح اعتباره محلا لجريمة السرقة.

أساس ذلك 
أن المادة 311 من قانون العقوبات اشتراطات فى محال جريمة السرقة أن يكون مالا منقولا.
( كل من اختلس منقولا مملوكا لغيره فهو سارق ) 
[ المادة 311 عقوبات ]

وعلى ذلك 
فان التساؤل المبدئي أو الأولي يتعلق دائما بالشيء محل الاتهام بالسرقة ، هل هو منقول أم لا لأن محل الاختلاس لو لم يكن منقولا لما كانت هناك جريمة سرقة بالمعني المحدد قانون بنص المادة 311.

والثابت 
أن كل المنقولات قابلة للسرقة ، وبمعني أدق ، صالحة للسرقة ، ولا يقف تعدد صور وأشكال المنقولات حائلا دون ذلك فالأجسام الصلبة والسائلة والغازية كلها منقولات ، يمكن تملكها وحيازتها ونقلها من مكان لأخر ( وأن اختلفت صور أو وسائل الحيازة والنقل)(1) 
ولذا يعد سارقا من يختلس أي كمية من هذا السائل أو الغاز ولا تحول الطبيعة الخاصة للمنقول ( من حيث كونه غازا ) دون إمكان اختلاسه وسرقته بأي صورة من الصور.
إلا أن الواقع الفعلي يؤكد أن ثمة صورة وحيدة لإمكان اختلاس الغاز الطبيعي وهي العبث العمدي بعداد تسجيل الاستهلاك ، سواء بوقف هذا العداد عن العمل كليا بحيث لا يسجل مطلقا كمية الغاز محل الاستهلاك أو بوقف عداد التسجيل جزئيا عن العمل بحيث لا يسجل حقيقة الاستهلاك ، ففي الحالتين.
1. الوقف الكلي للعداد.
2. الوقف الجزئي لعداد.
فصل خاص
مذكرات دفوع البراءة
في
جرائم السرقات


ملحوظة :
الأصل في المواد الجنائية المرافعة الشفوية حيث يبدي الدفاع وتثبت الدفوع و من يمارس المحامي حقه وواجبة في المرافعة الشفوية ، إلا أن المحاكم – ولأسباب يراها رجال القضاء الجالس - وافية وكافية – لم تعد تلقي بالا للدفاع الشفهي و بدت الحاجة من ثم للدفاع المكتوب ، ولذا أضررنا الي تحرير المذكرات المرفقة ، ولا يعد ذلك منا موافقة علي مصادرة حق المحامي في الدفاع الشفوي لكنها الحاجة والضرورة ومصائر المتهمين ليست عبثاً خاصة في جرائم السرقات حيث الحضور الشخصي للمتهم.




مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================


الدفع بانعدام ركن الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة لقيام المجني عليه بتسليم المال المسروق إلى المتهم تسليمها إراديا. 

التسليم النافي للاختلاس أو للاستيلاء هو التسليم بقصد نقل الحيازة كاملة كما فى حالة تسليم أصل سند الدين للتخالص.

التسليم المادي الغير مصحوب بالتخلي عن حيازة الشيء لا ينفي ركن الاختلاس أو الاستيلاء.


وفي هذا يقرر قضاء النقض 
( الاستيلاء الذي ينفي ركن الاختلاس فى جريمة السرقة هو الذي ينقل الحيازة ، أما مجرد التسلم المادي الذي لا ينقل حيازة ما وتكون به يد المستلم على الشيء يدا عارضة فلا ينفي الاختلاس ، فإذا كان الثابت بالحكم أن المتهم تسلم السند ليعرضه على شخص ليقراه له فى نفس المجلس ويرده فى الحال ثم على أثر تسليمه آباه أنكره فى نفس المجلس فانه يعد سارقا ، لأن التسليم الحاصل له ليس فيه أي معني من معاني التخلي عن السند )

[ الطعن رقم 4459 لسنه 68 ق جلسة 1/2/1999 ]

======================


مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

الدفع بكون التسليم – للمال المنقول محل جريمة السرقة – تسليما ماديا وليس تنازل عن الحيازة الكاملة.
الدفع بكون المتهم قد استحصل على سند الدائنيه كأثر لانتهاء دائنيته للمجني عليه.

طلب الاطلاع على أصل سند الدين وموافقة صاحب السند يجعل يد المدين على السند يد عارضة ، استيلاء على أصل سند الدين وفراره به سرقة.


وفي هذا يقرر قضاء النقض 

( إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن المتهم طلب إلى المجني عليه أن يطلع على الدفتر المدون أن يطلع على الدفاتر المدون فيه الحساب بينهما فسلمه إليه فهرب به ولم يرده إليه فان المجني عليه لا يكون قد نقل حيازة الدفتر كاملة إلى المتهم – إنما سلمه إليه ليطلع تحت إشرافه ومراقبته على ما هو مدون به ثم يرده إليه فى الحال ، قيد المتهم على الدفاتر تكون مجرد يد عارضة ، فرفضه رده وهروبه يعد سرقة)

[ الطعن رقم 148 لسنه 67 ق جلسة 3/4/1998]


======================

مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م


======================

الدفع بانتفاء ركن الاختلاس باستلام المتهم سند المديونية نتيجة لسداده مبلغ المديونية.

الدفع بكون يد المتهم على السند يد عارضة وأن حيازته للسند حيازة مادية غايتها مجرد الإطلاع.


( التسليم الذي ينفي ركن الاختلاس فى السرقة يجب أن يكون مصحوبا برضا حقيقي من المالك أو واضع اليد مقصودا به التخلي عن الحيازة ، فان كلن المجني عليه قد تظاهر بذلك الرضا قاصدا إيقاع المتهم وضبطه فانه لا يعد صادرا على رضا صحيح وكل ما هنالك أن الاختلاس فى هذه الحالة يكون حاصلا بعلم المجني عليه لا بناء على رضي منه ، وعدم الرضا لا عدم العلم هو الذي يتم فى جريمة السرقة ).
[ نقض 12 يناير 1942 – مجموعة أحكام النقض ]

======================

مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

- مفهوم القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة هو تمام علم المتهم بأنه مختلس مال منقول مملوك لغيره.
- إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة واضح من خلال الوقائع التي توردها المحكمة فلا حاجة لمحكمة أن تتحدث عنه استقلالا.
- إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة محل لبس أو غموض أو أثار المتهم الدفع بانتفاء قصد السرقة وجب على المحكمة أن تتحدث عنه فى حكمها استقلالا.
س
( القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة يتحقق بقيام العلم عند المتهم وقت ارتكاب الفعل ، بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه وبنية تملكه ، وأنه وان كان تحدث الحكم استقلالا عن نية السرقة ، ليس شرطا لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، إلا أنه إذا كانت هذه النية محل شك أو نازع المتهم فى توافرها ، فانه يتعين على المحكمة أن تبين هذه النية صراحة فى حكمها ، وأتورد الدليل على توافرها ، فإذا كان الطاعن قد نازع أمام محكمة الموضوع فى توافر نية السرقة لديه ، على ما يبين من محضر جلسة ثاني درجة ، فقد كان واجبا على المحكمة والحالة هذه أن تتحدث عن القصد الجنائي ، فيقيم الدليل على توافره ، أما وهي لم تفعل ، فان حكمها معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب فوق خطأه فى الإسناد) 

[ طعن جنائي 323 / 54 ق جلسة 17/10/1984 ]


مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال مباح.
الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال ضائع.
الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم بالسرقة بكون المال محل السرقة مال متروك.
- مفهوم القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة أن يعمد المتهم إلى إضافة المال المسروق إلى ملكه.
- عدم التزام المحكمة بالتحدث استقلالا عن القصد مادام واضحا من خلال مقومات الحكم ووقائعه وأسبابه.


وفي هذا قضي نقضاً
( من المقرر أنه يكفي أن تستخلص المحكمة وقوع السرقة ، دون ما الحاجة إلى التحدث عن قصد السرقة استقلالا ، مادامت الواقعة الجنائية التي أثبتها تفيد بذاتها ، أن المتهم إنما قصد بفعله إضافة ما اختلسه لملكه ) 
[ طعن جنائي 2224 لسنه 49 ق جلسة 8/11/1980 ]



مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

الدفع ببطلان الحكم لعدم الرد على الدفع المثار بانتفاء القصد الجنائي لدي المتهم.

متى كانت نية التملك فى جريمة السرقة محل شك أو جادل فيها المتهم وجب على المحكمة أن تقسطها الحق فى الرد عليها – متي كان الحكم الصادر بالإدانة.

( أن التحدث عن نية السرقة شرط لازم لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، متى كانت هذه النية محل شك فى الواقعة المطروحة أو كان المتهم يجادل فى قيامها لديه ) 
[ طعن جنائي 4195 لسنه 49 ق جلسة 9/10/1980 ]


مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

الدفع بانتفاء القصد الجنائي ( بنية السرقة ) لدي المتهم 

( لا يشترط التحد صراحة واستقلالا فى الحكم عن القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة ، بل يكفي أن يكون ذلك مستفادا منه ).
[ الطعن رقم 15256 لسنه 50 ق جلسة 30/10/1981]

إذا كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة محل لبس أو غموض أو أثار المتهم الدفع بانتفاء قصد السرقة وجب على المحكمة أن تتحدث عنه فى حكمها استقلالا.
س
( لما كان القصد الجنائي فى جريمة السرقة ، هو قيام العلم عند الجاني وقت ارتكاب الفعل ، بأنه يختلس المنقول المملوك للغير من غير رضاء مالكه وبنية تملكه ، وأنه وان كان تحدث الحكم استقلالا عن نية السرقة ، ليس شرطا لصحة الحكم بالإدانة فى جريمة السرقة ، إلا أنه إذا كانت هذه النية محل شك أو نازع المتهم فى توافرها ، فانه يتعين على المحكمة أن تبين هذه النية صراحة فى حكمها ، وأتورد الدليل على توافرها ، فإذا كان الطاعن قد نازع أمام محكمة الموضوع فى توافر نية السرقة لديه ، على ما يبين من محضر جلسة ثاني درجة ، فقد كان واجبا على المحكمة والحالة هذه أن تتحدث عن القصد الجنائي ، فيقيم الدليل على توافره ، أما وهي لم تفعل ، فان حكمها معيبا بالقصور فى التسبيب فوق خطأه فى الإسناد) 

[ طعن جنائي 1146 / 73 ق جلسة 17/10/2004 – غير منشور ]

مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================


الدفع بانعدام جريمة السرقة لانتفاء ركن الاختلاس بتسليم المنقول للمتهم تسليما إراديا.

عرف قضاء النقض المقصود بالتسليم الإرادي للمال المنقول – النافي للاختلاس أو لنزع الحيازة بأنه ( التسليم الذي ينفي ركن الاختلاس فى السرقة يجب أن يكون مصحوبا برضا حقيقي من المالك أو واضع اليد مقصودا به التخلي عن الحيازة ، فان كلن المجني عليه قد تظاهر بذلك الرضا قاصدا إيقاع المتهم وضبطه فانه لا يعد صادرا على رضا صحيح وكل ما هنالك أن الاختلاس فى هذه الحالة يكون حاصلا بعلم المجني عليه لا بناء على رضي منه ، وعدم الرضا لا عدم العلم هو الذي يتم فى جريمة السرقة ).
[ نقض 12 يناير 1942 – مجموعة أحكام النقض ]

وعلى ذلك فيلزم فى التسليم النافي لركن الاختلاس – فكرة نزع الحيازة – أن يكون صادرا عن إدراك واختيار ، وليس نتيجة غلط أو وليد إكراه.

مذكرة
بدفاع السيد / ……………………………… متهم
ضد
النيابة العامة / …………………………… سلطة اتهام
في القضية رقم …… لسنة ………
المحدد لجلستها يوم ………… الموافق _|_|____م

======================

الدفع بكون التسليم تسليم مادي وليس ناقلاً للحيازة .

( ان مجرد التسليم المادي للمال المنقول – ليس به أي معني من معاني – التخلي عن الحيازة – يجعل يد الشخص – المتهم بالسرقة على المال المنقول يد عارضة مما لا ينفي وقوع اختلاس – سرقة ، وقد أوضح قضاء النقض ذلك. " إذا كان المتهم بالسرقة – قد تسلم السند – إيصال الأمانة – ليعرضه على شخص ليقرأه ثم يرده فى الحال فأنكره على أثر تسلمه فى نفس المجلس ، فانه يعد سارقا 000 لأن التسليم الحاصل له ليس من قبيل التسليم الناقل للحيازة بل هو مجرد تسليم مادي ليس فيه أي معني من معاني التخلي عن سداد الديون )
[ نقض جنائي 24/1/2001 المكتب الفني ]

----------

